# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Ερώτηση για αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας.

## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ζευγάρι καρδερινών που το 12 έκαναν επιτυχημένες γέννες ...

Το ίδιο ζευγάρι μπορεί να ξανακάνει το ίδιο και φέτος ?

Εχω ακούσει πως δεν ξαναπάνε μαζί την επόμενη χρονιά.

Ισχύει ?

----------


## δημητρα

οχι δεν νομιζω να ισχυει

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> Ζευγάρι καρδερινών που το 12 έκαναν επιτυχημένες γέννες ...
> 
> Το ίδιο ζευγάρι μπορεί να ξανακάνει το ίδιο και φέτος ?
> 
> Εχω ακούσει πως δεν ξαναπάνε μαζί την επόμενη χρονιά.
> 
> Ισχύει ?


Φυσικα και ΔΕΝ ισχυει!!!Το αντιθετο μαλιστα...

----------


## xarhs

εσυ βασιλη ρηξε λιγο ζυγουρι σε σκονη μεσα στην αυγοτροφη και εισαι complet................... χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ  :Happy0064:

----------


## οδυσσέας

Βασιλη εγω θελω να μαθεις (απο εκει που εμαθες αυτο) *το γιατι* δεν πανε και να μας πεις.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη εγω θελω να μαθεις (απο εκει που εμαθες αυτο) *το γιατι* δεν πανε και να μας πεις.


Κώστα...μου έλεγε ένας παππούς κάποτε.

Οι πουλάδες ....οι ψαράδες και οι κυνηγοί....ειναι οι μεγαλύτεροι ψεύτες.

Μάλλον.....ραδιο-αρβύλα αυτος που μου το είπε.

Και μάλιστα ο παππούς αυτος μου έδωσε την πρωτη μου καρδερίνα πριν 2 χρονια (εκτροφής αλλα χωρις δαχτυλίδι)

----------


## οδυσσέας

το ξερω ρε φιλε (γι'αυτο σε ρωτησα) οτι υπαρχουν πολλα παραμυθια απο τους ''πουλολογους''. εμενα μου ειχαν πει το ιδιο για φανετο με καναρα. οτι αν παει το φανετο την μια χρονια δεν θα παει την αλλη.

γι'αυτο οτι απορια εχετε να ρωτατε εδω μεσα η ανθρωπους που ξερετε οτι δεν λενε μακακιες. 

Βασιλη εσυ και καποια παιδια απο εδω μεσα, θα βγαλετε καρδερινες φετος η του χρονου (εγω λεω φετος). 
αυτοι ασχολουντε με τα πουλια 30-40 χρονια και δεν εχουν βγαλει καρδερινες, παρα μονο μουλους. :winky:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Κωστα...

Ολοι λενε τα δικά τους.....Κάποιοι νομίζουν ότι τα ξέρουν όλα και εχουν άποψη για τα πάντα.

Ολα βέβαια στην θεωρία.....γιατί η πράξη καμιά φορά ..λέει αλλα.

Εγώ σχεδόν πάντα μιλάω ΜΟΝΟ με την δική μου πείρα που έχω δει με τα δικά μου μάτια.

Βέβαια........κάθε μέρα ρωτάω...ψάχνω....διαβάζω.

Με βλέπω σύντομα καρδερινά.

----------


## Gardelius

*Γεια σου ρε Βασιλάκη καρδερινά!!!!!!!!!*  :Anim 25:

----------


## vag21

εγω αγορι μου τα ελεγα οτι η κλιση σου ειναι προς καρδερινα μερια  ::

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Διαστάσεις κλουβιών που έχω ειναι ------------> 75 Χ 40 Χ 40

Ξερω πως θέλουν μεγαλυρες διαστάσεις για να ζευγαρώσουν.

Αραγε είναι ικανοποιητικές οι ζευγαρώστρες που έχω ?

----------


## PAIANAS

?????  ....!!!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ?????  ....!!!!!


Για σπάστο και ξανα ρίχτο ρε Νικόλα

 ::

----------


## Gardelius

*δεν ειναι ικανοποιητικες οι διαστασεις???*

----------


## PAIANAS

<Tι να σου γράψω ρε φιλαράκι ?

Πάρε ένα τηλ. το Γιάννη από τη Χαλκίδα, τον adreas , τον Geam , τον aeras η κάποιους που από την εμπειρία σου έχεις καταλάβει ότι είναι ικανοί να σου δώσουν έγκυρες απαντήσεις ..εδώ διαβάζω για συνταγές με σουπιές , καλαμάρια , χταπόδια ...μερικές φορές λοιπόν είναι δύσκολο να τα ''παντρέψεις'' και να απαντήσεις σε κάποια νήματα σοβαρά > 


*Επειδή τα είπαμε στο τηλέφωνο , το συγκεκριμένο πουλί δεν είναι καναρίνι .Θα πρέπει να νοιώσει άνεση και ασφάλεια (και να είναι κοινωνικοποιημένο)

Αν πέρυσι ζευγάρωσε σε μεγάλη κλούβα, το πιθανότερο είναι να μη σου κάνει τίποτα ..επειδή μου είπες τις διαστάσεις του κλουβιού που ζευγάρωσαν, σου λέω ότι αν νοιώσει άνετα με το χώρο, θα τα καταφέρει και σε έναν μικρότερο .Έχουν ζευγαρώσει επιτυχώς καρδερίνες και σε 60άρες ζευγαρώστρες...αλλά σχεδόν όλα είναι θέμα χαρακτήρα και ψυχολογίας πουλιού, σε σχέση με το μικροχώρο του.
Το ότι αφού ζευγάρωσαν πέρυσι, φέτος δεν θα κάνουν τίποτα ...το αφήνω ασχολίαστο (εξάλλου τα είπε ο Γιάννης).

----------


## Gardelius

*Υπερ-καλυμενος!!!!! Φιλε Βασιλη,...τα ζητησες....τ ακουσες!!!*

----------


## vicky_ath

> <Tι να σου γράψω ρε φιλαράκι ?
> 
> Πάρε ένα τηλ. το Γιάννη από τη Χαλκίδα, τον adreas , τον Geam , τον aeras η κάποιους που από την εμπειρία σου έχεις καταλάβει ότι είναι ικανοί να σου δώσουν έγκυρες απαντήσεις ..εδώ διαβάζω για συνταγές με σουπιές , καλαμάρια , χταπόδια ...μερικές φορές λοιπόν είναι δύσκολο να τα ''παντρέψεις'' και να απαντήσεις σε κάποια νήματα σοβαρά >


*Θα σε παρακαλούσα να μην χαλάς θέματα με σοβαρό περιεχόμενο για να εκφράσεις τα παράπονά σου για το φόρουμ.
Οι διάφορες ενότητες υπάρχουν ακριβώς για να μπαίνουν τα θέματα με το αντίστοιχο περιεχόμενο στην καθεμία. 
Το "Lounge Cafe" υπάρχει για να λέμε τα δικά μας, να γελάμε και να ερχόμαστε πιο κοντά. Ακόμα και για να μοιραζόμαστε συνταγές.. δεν καταλαβαίνω πως είναι δυνατόν να σε ενοχλεί αυτό και να θεωρείς ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι αποδεκτά πρόστυχα ανέκδοτα που ανέβασες εσύ στο παρελθόν.
Για τις παρατηρήσεις σου υπάρχει η ενότητα "Προτάσεις-παρατηρήσεις-feedback" και εκεί μπορείς να μας πεις τα προβλήματά σου.

Δεν δέχομαι να προσβάλεις τα μέλη μας για το περιεχόμενο των θεμάτων τους και να λες πως δεν είναι σοβαρά. 
Τέλος δεν καταλαβαίνω πως σε εμποδίζει ένα θέμα του Lounge Cafe να απαντήσεις σε ένα θέμα που αφορά την αναπαραγωγή της καρδερίνας. 
Το μόνο που θα μπορούσα να δικαιολογήσω είναι να παρασύρθηκες από τις όμορφες εικόνες με τα φαγητά και να ξέχασες αυτά που θέλεις να πεις...

Όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί προ πολλού Νίκο, αν δε σου αρέσει το φόρουμ δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να το παρακολουθείς και να συμμετέχεις.

Κ ο Βασίλης, ως δημιουργός του συγκεκριμένου θέματος, δε νομίζω να έχει κανένα παράπονο για τις απαντήσεις που πήρε μέχρι στιγμής στην ερώτηση που έκανε.
*

----------


## PAIANAS

Νο comments Bίκυ μου !  ::

----------


## mitsman

Καλησπερα Βασιλη!!!! Να ξερεις οτι οσο μεγαλυτερο κλουβι βαλεις τοσο το καλυτερο.. οι διαστασεις που αναφερεις δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα μεγαλες δεν ειναι ομως και μικρες!
Ο φιλος μου οΓιωργος Geam μιας και αναφερθηκε το ονομα του ζευγαρωνει σε κλουβες 76μηκος 45 υψος και 45 βαθος.....
Ειναι καθαρα θεμα πουλιων, να νιωσουν ανετα και ασφαλη!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Εκει πονταρω και γω Δημήτρη γιατι το συγκεκριμένο ζευγάρι ξαναζευγάρωσε πέρσυ.

Θα δείξει....

----------


## mitsman

Παραπανω ειναι απλα και μονο η αποψη μου καθως δεν εχω καταφερει ποτε να εχω ολοκληρωμενη εκτροφη καρδερινας!

Το οτι εχει ξαναζευγαρωσει το συγκεκριμενο ζευγαρι για εμενα ειναι απιστευτα θετικο! Εγω τετοιο ζευγαρι θα το επαιρνα οσο οσο!!! Να ξερεις οτι τον σημαντικο ρολο τον παιζει το Θηλυκο, να νιωσει ασφαλεια για να κανει τα αυγα της! Ο αρσενικος θα βατεψει αν ειναι σωστα προετοιμασμενος!

Γνωμη μου ειναι οτι αφου το εχει κανει μια φορα σωστα και ολοκληρωμενα η θηλυκια ακομη και αν αργησει , λιγο το φως λιγο το ζυγουρι εεεεε λιγο το φαι λιγο και η θερμοκρασια, θα την οδηγησουν ξανα σε αναπαραγωγικη φαση!!!!!!


Οι αποψεις μου στηριζονται καθαρα και μονο σε θεωρια μιας και ειμαι ο πλεον απειρος!!!!! Και ευχομαι απο την καρδια μου να γεμισεις τα κλουβια σου καρδερινακια απο τα πουλακια σου!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Βασίλη στα πουλιά που πήρες έχει προηγηθεί προετοιμασία?
Ο μεγάλος χώρος δεν είναι πανάκεια φίλε μου, απλά παίρνεις πιο εύκολα πουλιά.
Επειδή τώρα ξεκινάς (και χαίρομαι) την αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας, για να βοηθηθείς και να καταλάβεις κάποια πράγματα πιο γρήγορα... δεν σου μένει παρά
να παρατηρείς(διακριτικά) με τις ωρες αυτό το τόσο ενδιαφέρον πουλί και ότι απορία έχεις να την αναφέρεις!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασίλη στα πουλιά που πήρες έχει προηγηθεί προετοιμασία?
> Ο μεγάλος χώρος δεν είναι πανάκεια φίλε μου, απλά παίρνεις πιο εύκολα πουλιά.
> Επειδή τώρα ξεκινάς (και χαίρομαι) την αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας, για να βοηθηθείς και να καταλάβεις κάποια πράγματα πιο γρήγορα... δεν σου μένει παρά
> να παρατηρείς(διακριτικά) με τις ωρες αυτό το τόσο ενδιαφέρον πουλί και ότι απορία έχεις να την αναφέρεις!


Ναι...νομίζω Γιώργο ότι έχει γίνει προετοιμασια για αναπαραγωγη ...αλλα με την αλλαγη περιβάλοντος νομιζω πως θα επηρεαστουν σιγουρα.

Ενοείται πως σας σας βγαλω την ψυχή στις ερωτήσεις.

Ετσι νομίζεις ότι σε πρόσθεσα στην λίστα των φίλων μου ?...............Για να σε παρακολουθώ πιο στενά.    :Anim 63:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Λοιπόν...

Η λύση ειναι εδω ------------> *97χ47χ47*  αλλά θα πάρω 3 ορόφους....και για το μέλλον για να τελειώνουμε.




Σωστός ?

----------


## mitsman

Σωστοτατος!!!!!! Φοβερες διαστασεις κλουβας για ενα ζευγαρακι!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Αδιαπραγμάτευτα πολύ καλή λύση!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Πόσα κλαδάκια πρέπει να έχει αυτη η κλούβα ?

Και σε τι θέση τα βάζουμε ?

Πάντα μιλάμε για ένα ζευγάρι μέσα.

----------


## ninos

Την κλουβα αυτη την ηθελα κ εγω, αλλα οταν μου ειπαν τιμη, λιποθυμησα.. Να τους πεις να σου βαλουν κ σχαρα απο κατω, διοτι δεν εχει.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Την κλουβα αυτη την ηθελα κ εγω, αλλα οταν μου ειπαν τιμη, λιποθυμησα.. Να τους πεις να σου βαλουν κ σχαρα απο κατω, διοτι δεν εχει.


Αν τη θες ακόμα........pm

Ο ΑΒΑΤΟΝ έχει λυση για όλους

 :Anim 25:

----------


## mitsman

Τα πουλια θα τα εχεις με χωρισμα η μαζι???
γενικα η λογικη με τις πατηθρες ειναι μια....

κοντα στα καγγελα οι πατηθρες πανε ψηλα και στο κεντρο πανε χαμηλα.... ετσι ωστε να μενει κενο στο χωρο να πετανε......

4 πατηθρες εγω θα εβαζα.... 2 στη μεση και χαμηλα και 2 στις ακριες και ψηλα!!! να εχουν χωρο να πετανε!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Εγώ χρησιμοποιω πατηθρες απο ξυλο οξειας. Θα βαλεις 4 στον αριθμο, στο ύψος των μπροστινων πορτων περιπου.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Εγώ χρησιμοποιω πατηθρες απο ξυλο οξειας. Θα βαλεις 4 στον αριθμο, στο ύψος των μπροστινων πορτων περιπου.


Στην ίδια ευθεία και οι 4 Γιώργο ?

Πόσα εκατοστα να είναι οι πατήθρες ?

----------


## ninos

εαφου συνηλθα απο το σοκ, εφτιαξα μια δικη μου μετα Βασιλη με ελαχιστα μεγαλυτερες διαστασεις. Εγω εχω βαλεις3 μαβιλιεςμεσα, 2 πανω μια κατω, ωστε να εχουν αρκετο χωρο για πτησεις. Την ταϊστρα παντως ετσι οπως την εχουν ειναι μειονεκτημα, διοτι θα πεφτουν κουτσουλιες. Να τους πεις να σου βαλουν 2 και 2 με ελατηριο στην μπροστινη οψη.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Τα πουλια θα τα εχεις με χωρισμα η μαζι???
> γενικα η λογικη με τις πατηθρες ειναι μια....
> 
> κοντα στα καγγελα οι πατηθρες πανε ψηλα και στο κεντρο πανε χαμηλα.... ετσι ωστε να μενει κενο στο χωρο να πετανε......
> 
> 4 πατηθρες εγω θα εβαζα.... 2 στη μεση και χαμηλα και 2 στις ακριες και ψηλα!!! να εχουν χωρο να πετανε!!!


Κάπως ετσι το σκέφτομαι και γω.

Τα πουλάκια λέω να τα έχω μαζι χωρις χώρισμα ...αφου και τώρα ειναι σε παρόμοια κλουβα ...μαζι

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> Στην ίδια ευθεία και οι 4 Γιώργο ?
> 
> Πόσα εκατοστα να είναι οι πατήθρες ?


Ναι στην ιδια ευθεια. Εκατοστα αν θυμαμαι καλα 30αρες ειναι, θα μετρησω μια αυριο και θα σου πώ σίγουρα.

----------


## mitsman

Αν βρεις κατι πολυ πολυ πολυ μικρες πατηθρες γυρω στα 8 εκατοστα ειναι... παρε 2 και βαλε τις ψηλα σε γωνιες.... να δεις ποσο πολυ τους αρεσει!!!

----------


## giorgos_

> Ζευγάρι καρδερινών που το 12 έκαναν επιτυχημένες γέννες ...
> 
> Το ίδιο ζευγάρι μπορεί να ξανακάνει το ίδιο και φέτος ?
> 
> Εχω ακούσει πως δεν ξαναπάνε μαζί την επόμενη χρονιά.
> 
> Ισχύει ?


Λιγο για να κανω και το δικηγορο του διαβολου αυτος που σου το ειπε, σου ειπε γιατι; και αν δεν τα βαλεις μαζι με ποια θα τα βαλεις; Μηπως με τα παιδια τους;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Λιγο για να κανω και το δικηγορο του διαβολου αυτος που σου το ειπε, σου ειπε γιατι; και αν δεν τα βαλεις μαζι με ποια θα τα βαλεις; Μηπως με τα παιδια τους;


Ομολογώ πως δεν καταλαβα...

----------


## giorgos_

> Ομολογώ πως δεν καταλαβα...


Δεν τον ρωτησες γιατι;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Δεν τον ρωτησες γιατι;


Οχι δεν ρωτησα Γιώργο.

Θες να καταληξεις κάπου ή απλα το αναφερεις ?

----------


## giorgos_

Ενα επιτυχημενο ζευγαρι ειναι 2 πολυ καλα πουλια αν θες να κρατησεις καποια χαρακτηριστικα ακολουθεις καποιες μεθοδους. Οι παλιοι επισης πιστευαν οτι αν ζευγαρωσει ενα ζευγαρι εχεις 2 εμπειρα πουλια για 2 νεα ζευγαρια.

----------


## mitsman

Γιώργο σαφέστατα κ ισχύουν αυτά που λες... Αλλά δεν αναιρούν ότι το ίδιο ζευγάρι δεν μπορεί να ξαναζευγαρωσει!!!

----------


## panos70

> *ΑΒΑΤΟΝ*                     Κωστα...
> 
> Ολοι λενε τα δικά τους.....Κάποιοι νομίζουν ότι τα ξέρουν όλα και εχουν άποψη για τα πάντα.
> 
> Ολα βέβαια στην θεωρία.....γιατί η πράξη καμιά φορά ..λέει αλλα.
> 
> Εγώ σχεδόν πάντα μιλάω ΜΟΝΟ με την δική μου πείρα που έχω δει με τα δικά μου μάτια.
> 
> Βέβαια........κάθε μέρα ρωτάω...ψάχνω....διαβάζω.
> ...


...............Βασιλη να σε συγχαρω γιαυτο το μηνυμα σου ,και να συμπληρωσω πως κι εγω  αν χρειαστει αναθεωρω πραγματα και δεν δισταζω να δοκιμασω κατι το οποιο πιστευω πως θα αλλαξει προς το καλυτερο τα πραγματα για τα πουλια κι εμενα

----------


## panos70

Βασιλη τελικα τι εκανες με το ζευγαρι καρδερινες ; ζευγαρωσανε;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη τελικα τι εκανες με το ζευγαρι καρδερινες ; ζευγαρωσανε;


Τα πουλάκια θα έρθουν σημερα στα χέρια μου Πάνο.

----------


## panos70

Σου ευχομαι να τα πας καλα και με τις καρδερινες ,οπως τα πας με τα καναρια, μη τις βαλεις με τα τιμπραντο και τα χαλασουν..................................  .....τουλαχιστον οχι με αυτα που θα μου δωσεις ................ :trash:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Σου ευχομαι να τα πας καλα και με τις καρδερινες ,οπως τα πας με τα καναρια, μη τις βαλεις με τα τιμπραντο και τα χαλασουν..................................  .....τουλαχιστον οχι με αυτα που θα μου δωσεις ................


Δεν θα είναι μαζι Πάνο.

Ειπαμε ...

Εχω και πεθερά.

----------


## panos70

Δεν μου  τη στελνεις προς τα εδω να την υιοθετησω ; η αν την νοικιαζεις κανεναν χρονο την παιρνω

----------


## vag21

4 πατηθρες,2 πιο κοντα κατω στην ιδια ευθεια και 2 πανω στην ιδια ευθεια σε διπλασια αποσταση απο τις κατω σε μηκος.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Αλλη ερώτηση.

Σκέφτομαι τα δυο ζευγάρια με τις καρδερίνες να τα βάλω σε εσωτερικό χώρο που μπαίνει ήλιος.

Και αυτο ...γιατι...αν .....λεω αν.......με το καλό πετύχω κάποια γέννα να ασχοληθώ λίγο και με φωνές απο τα μικρά με κάποια εκπαίδευση.

Στο 3όροφο που θα έχω ...θα βάλω 2 ζευγάρια καρδερίνες και ένα ζευγάρι καρδερίνα-κανάρα.

Κάπως έτσι το σκέφτομαι.

----------


## vag21

φωνες  :Party0028:

----------


## giorgos_

> Γιώργο σαφέστατα κ ισχύουν αυτά που λες... Αλλά δεν αναιρούν ότι το ίδιο ζευγάρι δεν μπορεί να ξαναζευγαρωσει!!!


Αγαπητε φιλε Δημητρη απο την αγαπημενη μου Ναξο κερναω ρακομελο στο Φιλοτι αν εγω ειπα κατι τετοιο.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Τις πηρες τις καρδερινες σου Βασιλη?

----------


## οδυσσέας

Βασιλη εχεις δωματιο που μπορεις να βαλεις τις καρδερινες ξεχωριστα?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη εχεις δωματιο που μπορεις να βαλεις τις καρδερινες ξεχωριστα?


Ναι...βεβαια

Γι αυτο το λέω.

Θα είναι εντελώς αποκομένες απο κάθε φωνη

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Τις πηρες τις καρδερινες σου Βασιλη?


Ναι...Νικόλα ...τις πήρα

----------


## geam

Μπιλλυ θα τα πούμε στο ζυγούρι....
 :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Ναι...βεβαια
> 
> Γι αυτο το λέω.
> 
> Θα είναι εντελώς αποκομένες απο κάθε φωνη


και θες να κανεις αναπαραγωγη σε κλουβες? αμολατες μεσα στο δωματιο Αναπαραγωγη καρδερινας σε δωματιο! ιδιος φετος που δεν ξερεις τι πουλια εχεις, και του χρονου τις βαζεις στις κλουβες.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> και θες να κανεις αναπαραγωγη σε κλουβες? αμολατες μεσα στο δωματιο Αναπαραγωγη καρδερινας σε δωματιο! ιδιος φετος που δεν ξερεις τι πουλια εχεις, και του χρονου τις βαζεις στις κλουβες.


Θα με πάρουν με τις πέτρες οι γυναίκες... Κώστα.......... χαχαχα

Αστο τώρα που τις έχω βάλει και μου κάνουν όλα τα χατήρια...... Μην χαλάσει το γλυκο . ::

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Μόλις καθαριστηκαν με πιεστικό....και καλό σαπούνισμα.

Διαστάσεις ----------------> 1,00 Χ 0,50 Χ 0,50   ο κάθε όροφος.

Αύριο θα φτιάξω κάποια μερεμετάκια και αρχίζει ο εξοπλισμός της.

----------


## οδυσσέας

καλοριζικες και καλογεμιστες  :winky:  :Anim 19:

----------


## panos70

Καλοριζικες και καλογεμιστες,και απο μενα Βασιλη,να τα χαρουν τα πουλια και εσυ

----------


## Gardelius

*Πολυ καλα την "πας την δουλεια" ......!!!!! Καλή συνεχεια απο καρδιας φιλε!!!!!*

----------


## ninos

αυτα ειναι !!!! Καλη επιτυχια

----------


## γιαννης χ

πολυ ωραιες βαλε καμια φωτο παραπανο να της χαζεψουμε λιγο μη παιζεις με τον πονο μας

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πλακα μας κανεις? Που ειναι οι καρδερινες?  :Happy0064:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ.

Τρεις όροφοι.

Παιζει ρόλο σε ποιες κλούβες θα βάλω τα δύο ζευγάρια καρδερίνες ?

Πρώτος - Δευτερος ...ή Δεύτερος - Τρίτος ?

ή όπως και να τα βάλω δεν παίζει κανέναν ρόλο.

----------


## jk21

εγω θα τα εβαζα στα δυο πανω πατωματα ... οσο πιο ψηλα ,τοσο περισσοτερη ασφαλεια

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Οντως ενδεχεται να ισχυει αυτο που λεει ο jk, το εχω ακουσει και απο αλλους. Εγω εμπειρικα δεν μπορω να το επιβεβαιωσω, ουτε και να το διαψευσω γιατι  δεν εχω γνωμη, μιας που δεν εχω δικιμασει κατι αντιστοιχο.

----------


## mitsman

Εγω περυσι εβγαλα καρδερινοκαναρα στον τελευταιο κλουβι κατω κατω΄..... Αλλα και εγω θα τα εβαζα τερμα ψηλα!

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Εγω περυσι εβγαλα καρδερινοκαναρα στον τελευταιο κλουβι κατω κατω΄..... Αλλα και εγω θα τα εβαζα τερμα ψηλα!





Ηταν πρωταρα η καρδερινα σου ? μαλλον οχι,
στα παλια πουλια συμβαινει ευκολα ,τα νεα ζευγαρια ομως θελουν να αισθανονται ασφαλεια

----------


## οδυσσέας

αφου ξεκινας για πρωτη φορα με τετοια πουλια, βαλε τις δυο κλουβες στο υψος που ειναι ο τριτος οροφος. 
εχουν βγει και πουλια στους 30 ποντους απο το εδαφος οπως του Αντρεα.

----------


## mitsman

Η καρδερινα ηταν σχετικα πρωταρα.... την ειχα ζευγαρι με καρδερινα και εβγαλε 4 μικρα με μαυρη τελεια και πεθαναν ολα...
την χωρισα και την εβαλα με την καναρα κατω κατω κατω... εκανε κατι αβγα η καναρα αλλα δεν εδωσα καθολου βαση.... βγηκαν μικρα και ελεγα πως θα ηταν απο τον καναρο που την ειχα μαζι.... τελικα ηταν καρδερινοκαναρα.....
η καρδερινα ηταν χρονιαρα αλλα ειχε ζευγαρωσει ξανα λιγους μηνες πριν με καρδερινα!

----------


## Gardelius

> Εγω περυσι εβγαλα *καρδερινοκαναρα* στον τελευταιο κλουβι κατω κατω΄..... Αλλα και εγω θα τα εβαζα τερμα ψηλα!


Τι ακούω ωωωωωω!!???????? *mitsman*

----------


## mitsman

> Τι ακούω ωωωωωω!!???????? *mitsman*


Απλα και μονο ηθελα να τσεκαρω αν η αρσενικη η θηλυκια καρδερινα ειχε δημιουργησει το προβλημα!!!!
Η αρσενικη τελικα ηταν οκ!

----------


## Gardelius

> Απλα και μονο ηθελα να τσεκαρω αν η αρσενικη η θηλυκια καρδερινα ειχε δημιουργησει το προβλημα!!!!
> Η αρσενικη τελικα ηταν οκ!


Κατι παρόμοιο ....θελω να κανω και εγώ.....!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Σήμερα τελείωσα.

Γύρω γύρω στο τριόροφο έβαλα καλαμωτή.



Και με το πλέγμα που το έκανα ξεχωριστή παραγγελία και κλειδώνει απο πάνω με τρεις γάντζους.

----------


## Gardelius

*Θελω και φωτο απο την όψη!!!! Οχι μονο απο πλαι!!!!!!!*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ηλία δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να βγάλω φωτό τα δύο ζευγαράκια που έχω.

Τα πουλάκια δεν έχουν δαχτυλίδια αλλά επειδή ξέρω τους εκροφείς που τα πήρα ....μου φτάνειαυτό.

Ζευγάρι πρώτο.

Αρσενική καρδερίνα την έχω δύο χρόνια και μου την έκανε δώρο ένας γείτονας που έκανε εκτρωφη σε καρδερίνες.

Θηλυκή καρδερίνα την έχω μερικούς μήνες και είναι δώρο και αυτη απο πολύ φίλο μου (μερικοί τον έχουν γνωρίσει ...όπως και συ).

Και οι δύο που μου έδωσαν τα πουλάκια δεν θέλουν να ακούν σε καμιά περίπτωση για δαχτυλίδια σε πουλιά.....(όπως μου λενε....ξένα σώματα τα δαχτυλίδια στα πουλιά)

Ζευγάρι δεύτερο.

Το έχω 15 μέρες περίπου και όπως έχω αναφερει περσυ ζευγάρωσαν (έχω και ένα πουλάκι απο τις γέννες τους)..

Το πήρα απο πολύ φίλο μου και εκτροφέα καρδερινών (το ξέρετε και αυτόν καποιοι απο δω)

----------


## Efthimis98

Βασίλη η καλαμωτή νομίζω δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο διότι μπορεί να αναπτυχθούν ψείρες εκεί!
Θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις κάτι άλλο!  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ευθυμη δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει προβλημα! Στη βεραντα μας εχουμε καλαμωτη, που βρισκεται εκει απο π.Χ... ειναι των προηγουμενων ενοικων οπου εμεναν για 10 χρονια περιπου μεχρι που μετακομισαν στην εξοχη!

ΔΕΝ εχει πλυθει ποτε και δεν εχει ιχνος ψειρας.. Δεν ξερω τι να πω τωρα! Γενικα με οτι ξυλο εχω αφησει στη βεραντα δεν εχει πιασει ψειρες..

Βασιλη, για καλο και για κακο να το περνας μερικες φορες με ενα χερι ξυδι σε σφουγγαρακι!

----------


## vag21

βασιλη τελικα, εγινε πολυ ομορφο.
αντε με το καλο να δεις πολλα πουλακια.

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ έτσι ξέρω από εδώ!
Το είχαν αναφέρει κιόλας σε ένα άλλο θέμα!  :Happy: 
Νομίζω στου Άλεξ!  :Happy:

----------


## VASSILIOS

Μπραβο Βασιλη, με το καλο να δεις πολλα πουλακια.

----------


## οδυσσέας

Βασιλη πανεμορφες η κλουβες. σου ευχομαι μεσα απο την καρδια μου να σου ζησουν τα ζευγαρακια σου και καλη αναπαραγωγη.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη πανεμορφες η κλουβες. σου ευχομαι μεσα απο την καρδια μου να σου ζησουν τα ζευγαρακια σου και καλη αναπαραγωγη.


Δεν τελειώσαμε ακόμα Κώστα.

Τώρα θ αρχισουν οι ερωτήσεις..... :Rolleye0012: 

Επισης να πώ πως οι πατήθρες που έβαλα είναι απο φυσικό ξύλο.

----------


## οδυσσέας

από εδω και πέρα πολλούς καφέδες (με λίγα τσιγάρα) στο μπαλκόνι παρατηρώντας τα πουλιά. καλή διατροφή (χωρίς υπερβολές) για να είναι υγιή τα πουλιά και όλα τα αλλά θα έρθουν μόνα τους.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

καλή δουλειά, καλή επιτυχία φίλε

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Φωλιά δεν σκοπευω να βάλω ακόμα....λόγω αλλαγης κλουβιών.

Φιλιούνται και τα δύο ζευγάρια (νομιζω καλό δειγμα)....και οι μύτες τους είναι "σχεδόν" ...κάτασπρες

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Φωλιά δεν σκοπευω να βάλω ακόμα....λόγω αλλαγης κλουβιών.
> 
> Φιλιούνται και τα δύο ζευγάρια (νομιζω καλό δειγμα)....και οι μύτες τους είναι "σχεδόν" ...κάτασπρες



Ο λογος ??

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Ο λογος ??


χαχαχα

Δεν ξέρω.

Απλα υποθέτω πως μετακόμισαν τα πουλια σε νέο περιβάλλον και ίσως στρεσαρίστηκαν

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> χαχαχα
> 
> Δεν ξέρω.
> 
> Απλα υποθέτω πως μετακόμισαν τα πουλια σε νέο περιβάλλον και ίσως στρεσαρίστηκαν




Τοσο που πλακωθηκαν στα φιλια?? 

Βαλε φωλιτσες να εξοικειωνονται .

----------


## mitsman

Θα συμφωνησω με τον Ευθυμη οτι η καλαμωτη ειναι οτι καλυτερο για κρυψωνα για τις ψειρες!!!
Ειναι πολυ πολυ πολυ ομορφα φτιαγμενα!!!! Σιγουρα θα τα πας πολυ καλα!!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Βασιλη αν εχεις κανει προετοιμασια βαλε φωλιες αμεσα. αν δεν εχεις κανει μην βαλεις ακομα. 
αν εχεις επαφη με τους εκτροφεις των πουλιων, ρωτα τους ποτε ζευγαρωσαν και αν ηταν μεσα η εξω.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δημήτρη....αν ψεκάζω ανα 15 μέρες δεν νομίζω να έχω θέμα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη αν εχεις κανει προετοιμασια βαλε φωλιες αμεσα. αν δεν εχεις κανει μην βαλεις ακομα. 
> αν εχεις επαφη με τους εκτροφεις των πουλιων, ρωτα τους ποτε ζευγαρωσαν και αν ηταν μεσα η εξω.


Εχω ρωτήσει τα πάντα Κώστα...

Για το ένα ζευγαρι βέβαια που έχει ξανα ζευγαρώσει περσι.

Το άλλο ζευγάρι ειναι η πρώτη φορά μαζι τα πουλιά.

----------


## ninos

με το καλο Βασιλη

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΣΙΛΗ ευχομαι συντομα να εχεις πουλακια ! πολυ ομορφη η κατασκευη σου !

η καλαμωτη ,ειδικα αν ειναι σε εξωτερικη εκτροφη ,οπου οι ψειρες μπορει να μεταφερθουν απο δεκαοχτουρες σπουργιτια κλπ ,εχει κινδυνο αλλα αν ψεκαζεις συχνα και κλεισεις πανω κατω τα καλαμια (βλεπω οτι ειναι ολοκληρα και οχι κομμενα εγκαρσια )  με σιλικονη για να μην εχου εισοδο ,θα εισαι οκ πιστευω !

----------


## Gardelius

*Θα παρακαλουθω <στενα> το θεμα!!!!!! Με ενδιαφερει....πολυ!!!!!*  :Happy0045:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Εδω..όσο αναφορά την φωλιά.......είμαι καλός ή λίγο υερβάλω ?

----------


## jk21

οταν αγαπαμε ,οι υπερβολες επιτρεπονται και κατανοουνται !!!

απο τα πισω κλαρια ,φερε τα ακριανα πλαγιαστα να αγκαλιαζουν τη φωλια πιο χαμηλα  και ανοιξε οσα μεινουν λιγο πιο καμπυλωτα ,να απλωνουν περισσοτερο ,αλλα να αφηνουν χαραμαδες οπτικες και πισω .στο μπροστινο μερος ,τα κλαδια να καλυπτουν τη φωλια ,απο το χειλος της και κατω ,αλλα απο το χειλος και πανω να ειναι ελευθερη 

κατι τετοιο δηλαδη 




αλλα αν θελουν αυτα ,γεννανε και σε σκετη !

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Αρχίζω να μπαίνω στο κλίμα...λέμεεεεε

Αμ πως.

Πάρτε και ένα καρδερινάκι....Ετσι για να γουστάρουμε.

----------


## mitsman

Εγω γουσταρωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω  ω

----------


## οδυσσέας

πες μου οτι το εφτιαξες εσυ να πεσω απο την ταρατσα  :Anim 59:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> πες μου οτι το εφτιαξες εσυ να πεσω απο την ταρατσα


Για άρχισε να κοιτάς προς τα κάτω σιγά σιγά....και βλέπουμε

 :Anim 26:

----------


## οδυσσέας

καλα εισαι απαιχτος. :Happy0065: 

ευτυχως δεν εχω ταρατσα  :Rolleye0012:   :Anim 59:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> καλα εισαι απαιχτος.
> 
> ευτυχως δεν εχω ταρατσα


Το ξέρω ότι δεν έχεις ταράτσα....

Τσίμπα μια καρδερινούλα ακόμα γιατι είσαι καλό παιδι.

----------


## geam

Βασίλη θα μας τρελάνεις????

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασίλη θα μας τρελάνεις????


Τι μας λες ?

Εμφανίστηκες ?

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ.

Φωλιές και νήματα μπήκαν σήμερα.

Σε κάθε κλούβα απο τρεις.

Μία μπροστα αριστερα (κοιτάει ανατολή) και δύο στο βάθος στις δύο γωνίες.

Αναμονή.

----------


## jk21

> Τι μας λες ?
> 
> Εμφανίστηκες ?


οχι μονο εμφανιστηκε ,αλλα πιστεψε με ... ειναι ο πιο καταλληλος  :Anim 37:    και πλησιεστερος απο θεμα εμπειριας και μαλιστα προσφατης ,για να σε βοηθησει εδω 

*Μία καρδερίνα - Τρεις κανάρες.*


βασικα μεχρι την παρασκευη τον ειχα αφησει στο << μια καρδερινα - δυο καναρες >> ... αλλα μεσα σε ενα σαββατοκυριακο πολλα μπορει να εχουν γινει   :Rolleye0012:

----------


## geam

xaxaxxa

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Αντε και καλή αρχή........

----------


## johnrider

καλή αρχή. :Jumping0011:

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλημέρα!!!!! Με το καλο!!!!! Ολα να πανε κατ ευχη!!!!*

----------


## lagreco69

Με το καλο!!!! Βασιλη.

----------


## jk21

με το Καλο Βασιλη !!!

----------


## mitsman

με την καλυτερη αρχη!!!! την καλυτεροτερη!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Μπιλαρε με το καλο και οι 5αδες.

*τελικα η ζιγουροτροφη κανει θαυματα  :Anim 59:

----------


## xarhs

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ.........

βασιλη με το καλο....... προσθεσε και αλλη ζυγουροτροφη να πυρωσουν χαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## vag21

εχεις αστρο,αγορι μου.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> εχεις αστρο,αγορι μου.


Του χρόνου λέω να ασχοληθώ με άλλα πουλιά.

Αν κανείς έχει κανα ζευγάρι αετούς....μου λέει....να ασχοληθώ με την "αναπαραγωγή αετών" :Tongue0020:

----------


## panos70

Φιλε Βασιλη με το καλο να βγαλεις πολλα μικρα ,και καλη αρχη να εχεις ,οπως σου ξαναειπα εδω δισκακια  εβγαλες στα αλλα δεν θα τα καταφερεις    !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Βασίλη μην βιάζεσαι και έχε τα μάτια σου 14, είναι κρίσιμη η περίοδος από εδώ και μέχρι να τελειώσει πρώτα ο θεός την ωοτοκία. εύχομαι να είσαι τυχερός και να πάνε όλαααα καλά!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασίλη μην βιάζεσαι και έχε τα μάτια σου 14, είναι κρίσιμη η περίοδος από εδώ και μέχρι να τελειώσει πρώτα ο θεός την ωοτοκία. εύχομαι να είσαι τυχερός και να πάνε όλαααα καλά!


Το γνωρίζω Γιώργο...και σ ευχαριστώ που μου το λες.

Κάνω κατα γράμμα ότι μου λέτε εσείς οι "πιο" έμπειροι.

ΥΓ.
Το "κατα γράμμα" είναι σχετικό σε ότι αναφορά τα σκουλήκια. :Jumping0011:

----------


## Lovecarduelis

μην είσαι ξεροκέφαλος ρε, δοκίμασε πρώτα! χαχαχα   πέρα από την πλάκα τώρα, ζωική πρωτείνη τρώνε καθόλου οι καρδερίνες σου οι συγκεκριμένες? θα χρειαστεί να ταίσει η θηλυκιά όταν με το καλό έρθουν οι νεοσσοί...

----------


## jk21

> Του χρόνου λέω να ασχοληθώ με άλλα πουλιά.
> 
> Αν κανείς έχει κανα ζευγάρι αετούς....μου λέει....να ασχοληθώ με την "αναπαραγωγή αετών"



να σου στειλει κανενα ο Αντρεας ή ο Αλεξανδρος απο Κρητη ορνια εκτροφης ,κατευθεια απο φωλια στον ΚΟΦΙΝΑ  :Happy0045:

----------


## jk21

Θα τους δινεις οτι μενει απο το ζυγουρι ....

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> μην είσαι ξεροκέφαλος ρε, δοκίμασε πρώτα! χαχαχα   πέρα από την πλάκα τώρα, ζωική πρωτείνη τρώνε καθόλου οι καρδερίνες σου οι συγκεκριμένες? θα χρειαστεί να ταίσει η θηλυκιά όταν με το καλό έρθουν οι νεοσσοί...

----------


## οδυσσέας

> 


και μετα μια τεκιλα

----------


## Lovecarduelis

τις δικές μου απαντήσεις μην τις βάλεις, θα φάμε πρόστιμο από το Ραδιοτηλεοπτικό!!  αχχαχαχαχχαχαχαχα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> και μετα μια τεκιλα


Αλλος απο δω...

Ρε τι γίνεται.....

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> τις δικές μου απαντήσεις μην τις βάλεις, θα φάμε πρόστιμο από το Ραδιοτηλεοπτικό!!  αχχαχαχαχχαχαχαχα



χαχαχαχα

Δεν περιγράφω άλλο. ::

----------


## Lovecarduelis

σου δείχνουν τον δρόμο οι παλιοί ρε!!  χαχαχαχα

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Αλλος απο δω...
> 
> Ρε τι γίνεται.....



μετά το ταρτακι δεν πάει μια τεκίλα?

εγώ φίλε κατάφερα να πίσω και την γυναίκα μου και την αδελφή μου, για ζωντανά σκουλήκια μέσα στο σπίτι και στην κατάψυξη. 
το αποτέλεσμα μηδέν εις το πηλίκων. γέμισε η αποθήκη σκαθάρια, που έφαγαν τα κουτιά με τα πράγματα... και τα ρούχα όλα για πέταμα. τελικά η καρδερίνες μαθανε το αυγό και την αυγοτροφή του μονοπολι και ησύχασα
όποια αυγοτροφή διαλέξεις παρέα με βραστό αυγό μην τα αλλάξεις μέχρι το τέλος της πτερόροιας.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## lagreco69

Βασιλη καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## δημητρα

καλη συνεχεια

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

καλη συνεχεια βασιλη....

----------


## vag21

φτου φτου μην τα ματιασω.

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλα ρε...μεχρι χθες που ηρθα τιποτα!!! τωρα εσκασε!!!! Σου έφερα γουρι!!!!!! Θελω μεριδιοοο!!!!!
*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> *Καλα ρε...μεχρι χθες που ηρθα τιποτα!!! τωρα εσκασε!!!! Σου έφερα γουρι!!!!!! Θελω μεριδιοοο!!!!!
> *


Το μερίδιο σου το πήρες. :Sick0026:

----------


## Gardelius

> Το μερίδιο σου το πήρες.


*ΔΕ σ επιασα,....*

----------


## geog87

> *Καλα ρε...μεχρι χθες που ηρθα τιποτα!!! τωρα εσκασε!!!! Σου έφερα γουρι!!!!!! Θελω μεριδιοοο!!!!!
> *


και που ξερεις οτι δεν ημουν εγω το γουρι???το μεριδιο δια δυο παρακαλω!!!χαχαχα καλη συνεχεια Billαρα!!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> και που ξερεις οτι δεν ημουν εγω το γουρι???το μεριδιο δια δυο παρακαλω!!!χαχαχα καλη συνεχεια Billαρα!!!!


Εσυ ήσουν το γούρι Γιωργάκη.

Οταν θα ξαναέρθεις σου έχω ένα ζευγαράκι περιστέρια του 2008.

Τυχεράκια. :winky:

----------


## geog87

> Εσυ ήσουν το γούρι Γιωργάκη.
> 
> Οταν θα ξαναέρθεις σου έχω ένα ζευγαράκι περιστέρια του 2008.
> 
> Τυχεράκια.


ε οχι...ευχαριστω πολυ αλλα προτιμω δεκαοχτουρες!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## Gardelius

*Με  το καλο!!!!! Μακαρι να ειναι ολα ενσπορα!!!!!!!!!!! *

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Μπραβο στο ζευγαρακι σου Βασιλη! Καλη συνεχεια ευχομαι  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη ..... το σκεφτηκες καλα και πηρες βρε την φωλια απο τη θεση της; ελπιζω ολα να συνεχιζουν οκ ... τα γαρδελια δεν σηκωνουν πολλα τετοια !!!

εβαλες επιπλεον δικο σου βαμβακι ή εχεις μιμγα που εχει αρκετο; αν ναι ,ποια συσκευασια; αν την βρεις σε φωτο ,μας την βαζεις ;

αν ειναι βαμβακι δικο σου ,το πουλι εχει κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια και το εχει ανακατεψει ομοιομορφα και με πολυ αφραταδα με το νημα ! 

* να ξεκινησεις απο τωρα την αυγοτροφη που θα τους δινεις μετα οταν ταιζουν .Ειτε εκεινη που σου ειχα δωσει ,ειτε οποια επισης θελεις να δοκιμασεις

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο Βασίλη!!!
Καλή συνέχεια και με το καλό να σκάσουν όλα τους!!!  :Happy:

----------


## δημητρα

να ειναι ολα ενσπορα και να βρουν γεροι απογονοι, μπραβο μπραβο

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη ..... το σκεφτηκες καλα και πηρες βρε την φωλια απο τη θεση της; ελπιζω ολα να συνεχιζουν οκ ... τα γαρδελια δεν σηκωνουν πολλα τετοια !!!
> 
> εβαλες επιπλεον δικο σου βαμβακι ή εχεις μιμγα που εχει αρκετο; αν ναι ,ποια συσκευασια; αν την βρεις σε φωτο ,μας την βαζεις ;
> 
> αν ειναι βαμβακι δικο σου ,το πουλι εχει κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια και το εχει ανακατεψει ομοιομορφα και με πολυ αφραταδα με το νημα ! 
> 
> * να ξεκινησεις απο τωρα την αυγοτροφη που θα τους δινεις μετα οταν ταιζουν .Ειτε εκεινη που σου ειχα δωσει ,ειτε οποια επισης θελεις να δοκιμασεις


Το βασικό συστατικό που χρησιμοποίησε ήταν το βαμβάκι που της έβαλα με συνδυασμο τα δύο παρακάτω





Συνεχίζει και κλωσάει κανονικά Δημήτρη.

Ο αρσενικός είναι τιμωρία γιατί είναι ατακτούλης.

----------


## lagreco69

Με το καλο!! ευχομαι Βασιλη και τα πεντε να ειναι ενσπορα!!! καλη συνεχεια σε ολα.

----------


## jk21

Kαλη συνεχεια λοιπον !! η θηλυκια σου εχει βγαλει  http://www.arch.ntua.gr/   !!!!

αν και χρησιμο στο να σταθεροποιηθει μια εκτροφη ,να ειναι ο πατερας στο ταισμα ,για να πραξουν το ιδιο στο μελλον και τα παιδια του ,επειδη ξερω τις ιδιαιτεροτητες στια αρσενικα ιθαγενη ,δεν ειμαι απολυτος οπως στα καναρινια ... εσυ ξερεις .προφανως θα ειχε λερωμενη τη φωλια του που λενε ... οταν παντως βγουνε πρωτα ο Θεος τα μικρα ,ειτε αν δεις την θηλυκια να μην ταιζει ,ειτε οταν αυτα βγουνε στο κλαρι (αν τον εχεις διπλα και τα βλεπει ) δοκιμασε παρουσια σου για καποιες ωρες για καθε ενδεχομενο ,να τον επαβαφερεις

----------


## οδυσσέας

Βασιλη να ειναι ολα ενσπορα και να βγαλεις την πρωτη σου πενταδα. 

τι εκανε ο αρσενικος και τον εβαλες τιμωρια?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη να ειναι ολα ενσπορα και να βγαλεις την πρωτη σου πενταδα. 
> 
> τι εκανε ο αρσενικος και τον εβαλες τιμωρια?


Κώστα είμαι σε στενή επαφή "και" με τον εκροφέα που πηρα το ζευγαράκι.

Πέρσυ στην πρώτη τους γέννα ....πήρε τους νεοσσούς και τους έκανε βόλτα στην κλούβα...και χάθηκαν 5 καρδερινάκια.Στις 2 επόμενες δεν τον άφηνε η θυληκιά να πλησιάζει τη φωλιά και έβγαλε 10 καρδερινάκια μέχρι το τέλος.

Δεν θέλησα να το διακινδυνεύσω σαν πρώτη μου γέννα σε καρδερίνες και στο 2ο αυγό τα χώρισα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

αλαξε τα αυγα με καναρινισια και βαλε το αρσενικο μεσα. αν κανει τα ιδια τοτε τον χωριζεις. 
ξερεις σε τι κλουβα ηταν περσι το αρσενικο?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> αλαξε τα αυγα με καναρινισια και βαλε το αρσενικο μεσα. αν κανει τα ιδια τοτε τον χωριζεις. 
> ξερεις σε τι κλουβα ηταν περσι το αρσενικο?


Ακριβώς οι ίδιες διαστάσεις με εδω που τα έχω τώρα.

Ο αρσενικός σκότωσε τα μικρά όταν είχαν βγει Κώστα.

Αυτο που παρατήρησα δε όταν η θυληκιά έκανε το πρώτο αυγό και τις το άλλαξα ....το έκρυψε κάτω κάτω στη φωλιά (κάτω απ το βαμβάκι)....και την άλλη μέρα που πήγα να αλλάξω το δευτερο νόμισα ότι το είχε σπάσει..

----------


## οδυσσέας

προφανως τον ειχε για επιβητορα και το μυαλο του ειναι στο κικιρικι.

για το αυγο που το εκρυψε δεν λεει τιποτα μου το ειχαν κανει και εμενα.

----------


## jk21

το πρωτο αυγο το βλεπω για ασπορο ... οχι νομος ,αλλα το πιθανοτατο 

κανε αυτο που σου λεει ο Οδυσσεας .Θα τον ξαναδιωξει η θηλυκια αν ειναι  (λεμε τωρα .... )

να το κανεις και να παρατηρησεις τη συμπεριφορα του ολες  αυτες τις ημερες ,με τα ψευτικα αυγα .Θελω να παρεις πολυ σοβαρα αυτο που σου ειπα ... αν δεν ταιστουν τα αρσενικα απο μπαμπα μην περιμενεις πιθανοτατα να το κανουν και εκεινα .Ετσι εκτροφη δεν σταθεροποιειται .Θα ειχε ηδη σταθεροποιηθει τοτε ... απο καναρες παραμανες ή και θηλυκες καρδερινες να γεννανε και να μεγαλωνουν μονα τους πουλια .... δοξα τω Θεω ... ακου και κατι απο εναν θεωρητικο ....

αν ομως σου κανει και παλι δουλεια στα ψευτικα ... τοτε οκ

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> προφανως τον ειχε για επιβητορα και το μυαλο του ειναι στο κικιρικι.
> 
> για το αυγο που το εκρυψε δεν λεει τιποτα μου το ειχαν κανει και εμενα.


Ολα καλά θα πάνε....

Πάω να φτιάξω ζυγουροτροφή :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

*Μπικατινι να δώσεις!!!!!*  :winky:

----------


## jk21

το bicattini  ειναι καλη περιπτωση για δολωμα και κυριως μαλαγρα για ψαρεμα ,αλλα επικινδυνη ιδεα για ταισμα .Για οσους δεν γνωριζουν δεν γινεται απο κανενα σκαθαρι που το ταιζουμε αλευρι ,αλλα ειναι η προνυμφη της μυγας .Παλια κρεμουσαν καπου ενα κομματι κρεας ωμο σε διχτυ ,οι μυγες γεννουσαν πανω του και μαζευανε το picattiny απο κατω .Αν τωρα υπαρχει τροπος εκτροφης ,οπου η μυγα μαμα δεν ειναι αλανιαρα ,αλλα εκτροφης (και αυτη γεννημενη σε κλειστο ελεγχομενο χωρο με ταισμα συγκεκριμενης τροφης ,παω πασο αλλα δεν ξερω κατι τετοιο ... Σε αντιθετη περιπτωση ,βαζουμε τα πουλια μας σε κινδυνο να χρειαστουν στο μελλον ascapilla και teniazine ... τα σκουληκια των εντερων για να μεταδοθουν συνηθως χρειαζονται ενδιαμεσους ξενιστες .Αυτα δεν ειναι αλλα ,απο εντομα και σκουληκια μεγαλυτερα  μολυσμενα με τα σκουληκια αυτα .Αν σαν αντιλογο εχω οτι τα bicattiny θα βραστουν και θα πεθανουν τα οποια παρασιτα εχουν πανω τους , τοτε δεν εχει να δωσει τιποτα παραπανω αυτη η ζωικη πρωτεινη και απο το αυγο ,που αποτελει την πληρεστερη πρωτεινη ! αν κατι δινουν τα εντομα ,ειναι το ζωντανο θηραμα στο ραμφος ενος πουλιου ,που δεν εχει ξεχασει τα ενστικτα της φυσης και επιμενει να ταιζει μονο με εντομα και προνυμφες .Αν ταιζει και αυγο ,ειναι υπερεπαρκεστατο διατροφικα απο μονο του !!!

αν θελουμε πραγματικα επιλεγμενη και στη φυση ζωικη πρωτεινη απο την καρδερινα ,δεν ειναι αλλη απο την μελιγκρα (αφιδα )

----------


## Gardelius

*Εγώ μιλάω για τον τρόπο του* *mitsman .... εχει πει πως γινεται η* *διαδικασία και ειναι εγγυημένη!! Τ αλλα ειναι απλα θεωρία ...*

----------


## jk21

ποια ειναι αυτη η διαδικασια Ηλια; εδω ειμαστε για να μαθαινουμε .Εχω ακουσει το Δημητρη να τα αναφερει ως τροφη ,αλλα δεν θυμαμαι να ειχε περιγραψει τροπο αναπαραγωγης τους και εγγυημενο οπως λες .Αν υπαρχει ας μου δοθει λινκ ,γιατι δεν τα θυμαμαι και ολα .Δεν ειναι ο μονος που μπορει να εχει κανει αυτη τη χρηση .Αυτο δεν παει να πει οτι δεν εχει τους κινδυνους της και αν δεν τηρηθουν οι συνθηκες που ανεφερα ,για την αναπαραγωγη bicattini ,οι κινδυνοι ειναι δεδομενοι και οχι θεωρητικοι !

----------


## Gardelius

> ποια ειναι αυτη η διαδικασια Ηλια; εδω ειμαστε για να μαθαινουμε .Εχω ακουσει το Δημητρη να τα αναφερει ως τροφη ,αλλα δεν θυμαμαι να ειχε περιγραψει τροπο αναπαραγωγης τους και εγγυημενο οπως λες .Αν υπαρχει ας μου δοθει λινκ ,γιατι δεν τα θυμαμαι και ολα .Δεν ειναι ο μονος που μπορει να εχει κανει αυτη τη χρηση .Αυτο δεν παει να πει οτι δεν εχει τους κινδυνους της και αν δεν τηρηθουν οι συνθηκες που ανεφερα ,για την αναπαραγωγη bicattini ,οι κινδυνοι ειναι δεδομενοι και οχι θεωρητικοι !


*Σκουλίκια κανονικά σε καρδερίνες ....... ποστ #4**
Δεν μίλησα για καμια αναπαραγωγή Δημήτρη! Μη λεμε ότι θέλουμε έτσι,..εγω ειπα απλα να δωσει κατι που εχω δωσει και εγώ και ειναι πρωτεΐνη φουλ!!! τωρα αν δεν καταλαβαινόμαστε ξαφνικα αλλο θέμα,...*

----------


## mitsman

Εγω ο τροπος χορηγησης του ηταν να βραζω νερο να το βγαζω απο την φωτια και ριχνω μεσα τους σκωληκες.... οτι ηθελα το χρησιμοποιουσα οτι περισσευει στην καταψθξη και την επομενη φορα!

Η καρδερινα που εχεις Μητσο η θηλυκια! εχει φαει απειρο biggattini ζωντανο!!!! οπως και οι υπόλοιπες καρδερινες μου!

----------


## Gardelius

> Εγω ο τροπος χορηγησης του ηταν να βραζω νερο να το βγαζω απο την φωτια και ριχνω μεσα τους σκωληκες.... οτι ηθελα το χρησιμοποιουσα οτι περισσευει στην καταψθξη και την επομενη φορα!
> 
> Η καρδερινα που εχεις Μητσο η θηλυκια! εχει φαει απειρο biggattini ζωντανο!!!! οπως και οι υπόλοιπες καρδερινες μου!


_
Δημήτρη σ ευχαριστώ!!! Να σε ρωτήσω σκέτο ή καλύτερα μαζι μ αυγοτροφη ??_  :Confused0006:

----------


## mitsman

Την καλυτερη αποδοχη την ειχα οταν αφου το ειχα ξεβρασει με το καυτο νερο το εκοβα μικρα κομματακια και το εβαζα στην αυγοτροφη μου!!!! το ζευγαρι που πηγε σε αναπαραγωγη περυσι το ετρωγε και αυτουσιο μεσα στην αυγοθηκη! δεν ξερω αν ηταν τυχαιο!

----------


## Gardelius

> Την καλυτερη αποδοχη την ειχα οταν αφου το ειχα ξεβρασει με το καυτο νερο το εκοβα μικρα κομματακια και το εβαζα στην αυγοτροφη μου!!!! το ζευγαρι που πηγε σε αναπαραγωγη περυσι το ετρωγε και αυτουσιο μεσα στην αυγοθηκη! δεν ξερω αν ηταν τυχαιο!


_Εμένα το καταφέρνουν και ολόκληρο!!! Αλλα αυτο με τα κομμάτια πως το έκανες ? ξέρεις τι εννοώ,...._

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Τι είναι αυτα που λέτε ρε ?

Θα ξεράσω...

Ακου να βράζω σκουλήκια....

----------


## Gardelius

> Τι είναι αυτα που λέτε ρε ?
> 
> Θα ξεράσω...
> 
> Ακου να βράζω σκουλήκια....

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> 


Ρε τρελάθηκες ?

Αν δει η γυναικα σκουλήκια στο σπιτι θα με κυνηγάει μαζι με τα κλουβιά και τα καναρίνια μαζί.

Ασε να τρωμε κανα ζυγουρι και να ακουμε και κανα πουλάκι

----------


## jk21

Καταρχην δεν υπαρχει ουτε θεωρητικα ουτε εμπειρικα ,ουτε τιποτα  πιο πληρη πρωτεινη απο το αυγο με εξαιρεση ειδικα επεξεργασμενο και συμπυκνωμενο ορο γαλακτος ! αρα σκουληκι πιο θρεπτικο απο το αυγο δεν υπαρχει κανενα ειδος ,αρκει τα πουλια να ταιζουν αυγο ! αν δεν ταιζουν αυγο ,σαφως και πρεπει να βρεθει τροπος να δοθει ζωικη πρωτεινη .Ο τροπος που περιγραφει ο δημητρης ,στην ουσια λειτουργουσε ως παστεριωση των σκουληκιων και νεκρωση τυχον παρασιτων που κουβαλουν ,γιατι ως γνωστον οι μυγες κυκλοφορουν και τσιμπολογανε σε οτι πιο βρωμικο βρουνε ... Αν αυτο δεν γινει με βρασιμο καποιο διαστημα ,δεν ειναι 100 % σιγουρο και χαιρομαι που δεν υπηρξε προβλημα με αυτα που εδινε ο δημητρης .οταν μετα τα εβαζε στην καταψυξη ,τοτε ναι οτι και να υπηρχε η καταψυξη εσπαζε τον ζωικο ιστο του (παγωνανε οτι υγρα μεσα του ,για αυτο καταστρεφονται ακομα και τα αυγα ) και μετα ηταν ασφαλη .Ομως αυτος ο τροπος παροχης των σκουληκιων δεν ειναι τροπος που θα καλυψει την περιπτωση πουλιων που δεν ταιζουν αυγοτροφη ,αφου και αυτα μεσα στην αυγοτροφη μπαινουν .Νεκρα σκετα χωρις αυγοτροφη ,δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα επιλεγουν απο πουλι που δεν ταιζει αυγοτροφη ... ζωντανα σιγουρα γιατι αυτο ειναι το ενστικτο τους ,αλλα τα ζωντανα (και για αυτα μιλησα τα αβραστα πιο πανω ,οταν ελεγα οτι θελουν ειδικο τροπο εκτροφης ,που δεν μπορει να υπαρξει στην μυγα ) ειναι 1000000 % κινδυνος !!!! 

και για να σε προλαβω Ηλια ,λεγοντας μου παλι για θεωριες που δεν εχουν βαση ,τα οσα υποστηριζω για τα σκουληκια (ως ζωντανη τροφη )  και τους κινδυνους του ,μου εχουν ειπωθει με σαφηνεια απο το πλεον καταλληλο ατομο να το κανει !!! 


επισης σε καμμια περιπτωση μην εμπιστευτειτε νεκρα σκουληκια αποξηραμενα και δεν τα βρασετε !!!

----------


## jk21

> Η καρδερινα που εχεις Μητσο η θηλυκια! εχει φαει απειρο biggattini ζωντανο!!!! οπως και οι υπόλοιπες καρδερινες μου!


ζωντανο;;;;;;;;; οχι χωρις την διαδικασια που ειπες; 

α ναι ειναι τυχερη και οσα απο τα υπολοιπα ζουνε . μου ειναι δυσκολο να πιστεχω οτι μια μυγα που εχει γυρισει σε ενα σωρο βρωμονερα ,εχει ακουμπησει σε ενα σωρο ακαθαρσιες ..... (να μην τις περιγραψω ) δεν ειναι φορεας ελμινθων (σκουληκιων ) .....

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> επισης σε καμμια περιπτωση μην εμπιστευτειτε νεκρα σκουληκια αποξηραμενα και δεν τα βρασετε !!!


Αυτό θα το πω στη γυναίκα μου...να δω τι θα μου πει

 :Tongue0020:

----------


## mitsman

Ζωντανα Δημητρη εχουν την μικροτερη αποδοχη απο ολες τις εκδοχες που τα εχω δοκιμασει!

----------


## jk21

αυτο σε ειχε σωσει ....

----------


## mitsman

δεν ειπα οτι δεν ετρωγαν... ειπα οτι ειχε την μικροτερη αποδοχη!

----------


## jk21

τα αρθρα  ειναι κατατοπιστικοτατο στο παρατιθεμενο σημειο αλλα και γενικα 

http://www.daff.qld.gov.au/27_2745.htm

Worm parasite carriers include:

earthworms (hairworm carriers)grasshoppers, weevils and beetles (gizzard worm carriers)slugs, snails, *flies*, ants and* beetles* (tapeworm carriers)cockroaches (eyeworm carriers).

http://www.healthybirds.umd.edu/dise...ng%20birds.pdf

Tapeworm


Intermediate 
 Host

1. Darkling beetle 
2. Earthworm 
3. Grasshoppers 
4. *House fly* 
5. Beetle 
6. Ant 
7. Stable fly

μπορειτε να συνεχισετε να δινεται ... δικια σας η επιλογη !

----------


## mitsman

> μπορειτε να συνεχισετε να δινεται ... δικια σας η επιλογη !


Σαφεστατα!!!!
τι αλλιωσεις εχει το αυγο οταν το βραζουμε 15 λεπτα για να γλιτωσουμε απο σαλμονελα και αλλα τετοια???
Μπορεις  να μας πεις?

----------


## vag21

> Αυτό θα το πω στη γυναίκα μου...να δω τι θα μου πει


τα ρουχα σου ειναι στην πλατεια,μαζι με τα κλουβια :trash: .

----------


## jk21

αλλοιωσεις τι εννοεις ; θρεπτικη αξια; μηδαμινες .ειδικα στην πρωτεινη ,ακομα και με την αφυδατωση ,δεν χανει .η θερμικη επεξεργασια αλλαζει παντα καποιες βιταμινες .Αλλα η θρεπτικη αξια του αυγου που ξερουμε και που θεωρειται πληρης τροφη και πληρης πρωτεινη δεν ειναι για ωμο αυγο .ειναι για ολα ! 

απο κει περα εγω παρεθεσα ξεκαθαρα ποιους κινδυνους ενεχει η χρηση σκουληκιων στη διατροφη της καρδερινας και ευρυτερα των ιθαγενων .Οι κινδυνοι αυτοι ειναι δεδομενοι και αν δεν υπηρχε η συχνη χρηση (που σε αλλη περιπτωση ισως ηταν αχρειαστη )φαρμακων για ενδοπαρασιτα ,θα ηταν πολυ πιο μεγαλο προβλημα .Εχει χασει κοσμος πουλια απο μολυσμενα σκουληκια ... θα σας τα πουν ισως καποιοι που αποδεχεσται περισσοτερο και δεν τους αποκαλειται θεωρητικους αργοτερα .Αλλα και να μην σας τα πουνε .... οπως λεει και ο ζουγανελης ... και ομως γυριζει ...

----------


## mitsman

Εκτος αυτων συμφωνα με τα παραπανω ουτε στην φυση ουτε στις εκτροφες δεν θα επρεπε να υπαρχει πουλι χωρις τις παραπανω ασθενιες ενδοπαρασιτων!
Μηπως... λεω Μηηηηπωωωςςςς............. ειναι λιγο υπερβολικο??????????????????????????????  ??????????????????


Καταλαβαινω την θεση σου για την σωστη ενημερωση!
Και εγω λεω στα μελη οταν εχουν εφημεριδα στον πατο οτι το μελανι ειναι τοξικο και οτι προτιμοτερο ειναι ενα λευκο χαρτι χωρις μελανι. οφειλω να πω το σωστο αφου το ξερω.
Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι και το απολυτο... εγω βαζω εφημεριδες στους πατους!

 :winky:

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ αν εννοεις εκτροφες με κοτες ,εκεινες τρωνε ανθελμινθικες ουσιες στη φυση ,αλλα και παιρνουν συχνα απο τους εκτροφεις φαρμακα για ενδοπαρασιτα .Αν μιλας για εκτροφες  ιθαγενων ,ναι το προβλημα ειναι υπαρκτο συχνα .Ειναι επισης γνωστο οτι αντι να προφυλλασονται οι εκτροφεις με σωστες επιλογες ,χυνουν καθε χρονο τονους (που λεει ο λογος ) λεβαμιζολης .. αν δεν το πιστευεις ρωτα οσους ξερεις off the record 

Στη φυση το προβλημα ειναι επισης υπαρκτο και μπορεις να το ψαξεις στο διαδικτυο .Υπαρχουν παμπολλες αναφορες .Στην φυση ομως υπαρχουν και παμπολλα αγνωστα σε μας αντιδοτα ... 

και καποια γνωστα πχ η αψιθια ή αρτεμισια ή wormwood 
http://botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/w/wormwo37.html


Eγω ειμαι αυτος που παμπολες φορες εχω πει οτι σε καναρινια και παπαγαλους σκουληκια ειναι σπανια γιατι χρειαζονται οι καταλληλοι ξενιστες για να μεταφερουν ,εγω ειμαι που στα ιθαγενη λεω οτι υπαρχει προβλημα ,γιατι οι ξενιστες αυτοι (αν ειναι ζωντανοι ) υπαρχουν ... και αν μαλιστα τα ιθαγενη δεν ειναι και τοσο εκτροφης ,για εκεινα ειδικα τα σκουληκια ισως ηδη να ειναι μεσα τους ... εξω στη φυση πηγαινανε στο ταδε φυτο και τρωγανε και τα κρατουσανε σε χαμηλους πληθυσμους ,στο κλουβι μαντρωμενα ομως δεν μπορουνε ... ετσι τα παρασιτα πολλαπλασιαζονται μεσα τους και η καταληξη ειναι η γνωστη ....

----------


## οδυσσέας

εγω θα πω ''καλα κρασια'', αμα αλλα λεμε μπροστα και αλλα κανουμε πισω........περαστικα μας.
Ηλια εδινες και στον Γιανναρο μπεκατινι? 

*καλα κανουν οι ''νεοι'' και αμφισβητουν, αλλα οταν κανουνε λαθος, να βγαινουν και να το λενε δημοσια.

----------


## Gardelius

> εγω θα πω ''καλα κρασια'', αμα αλλα λεμε μπροστα και αλλα κανουμε πισω........περαστικα μας.
> Ηλια εδινες και στον Γιανναρο μπεκατινι? 
> 
> *καλα κανουν οι ''νεοι'' και αμφισβητουν, αλλα οταν κανουνε λαθος, να βγαινουν και να το λενε δημοσια.


 *Δοκιμασα όπως ειπα πριν και με το Δημητρη.*

----------


## οδυσσέας

και τι καταλαβες απο αυτη την δοκιμη? οτι τα πουλια θα πυρωσουν ποιο γρηγορα? εχεις δωσει και στα αλλα αμα ειναι να προλαβουμε καμια συμφορα. απο που τα πηρες τα ****να τα σκουληκια????????????????????????????????  ???

----------


## jk21

εεεεεε Οδυσσεα ... ειπαμε διαβαζουν και παιδια ,μην εξαπτεσαι !! σου κανα λογοκρισια αν ειδες ....

----------


## οδυσσέας

ρε φιλε κοντεψε να με βαρεσει εγκαιφαλικο, τι μου λες τωρα??????????????????????

----------


## jk21

σε καταλαβαινω γιατι ξερω το λογο ,αλλα ειπαμε ... εδω ειμαστε λιγο των << καλων τροπων >>   :wink:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## οδυσσέας

αυτα ειναι η υγεια για τα πουλια




οχι το αυγουλακι.
*
θελουμε το κατι παραπανω. 
οταν ενα πουλακι ειναι υγειες, τι παραπανω θελει??????????????? να παει κοντα στο διμιουργο του, για να παμε να αγορασουμε αλλο απο τον εξυπνο εισαγωγεα-εμπορο του κερατα. 

*

----------


## jk21

> 


με την διευκρινιση για τυχον παρανοηση ... ο ομιλων στο βιντεο δεν ανηκει στο δογμα της επισημης θρησκειας του τοπου

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## lagreco69

Δεν φαινονται οι φλεβιτσες στο video Βασιλη, η παλι μπορει και να μην της βλεπω εγω.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Με το καλο.. με το καλο!!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Εκτιμώ...3-4 ένσπορα

----------


## mitsman

4 στα 5 δειχνουν ενταξει!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Πάντως....απο που ξεκιήσαμε στο post Νο1 (από μία απλή ερώτηση) ..... και που φτάσαμε ρε μάγκες.

Μάλιστα.

----------


## Gardelius

*Πολυ καλα!!!!! Αν και σε μενα εκανες "πλακα" ......ευχομαι απο καρδιας το ξερεις ολα να πανε καλα!!!*

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Βασιλη να σου πανε ολα καλα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη να σου πανε ολα καλα.


Η ευχή του Γιώργη που έδιωξε εκείνος ο ninos ...φαίνεται ότι πιάνει...και αρχισαν να σκάνε τα καρδερινάκια.

ΥΓ.

Βαγγελάκη το ξέρω. Θα συνεχίσω έτσι.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Ο παππούς ξέχασε να σου πεί τους μεγαλύτερους ψεύτες...Τούς ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΟΥΣ... :Happy0196:

----------


## serafeim

Υγεια να εχουν ολα και να ειναι δυνατα... εχεις πουλια με δυνατο και "αγριο" χαρακτηρα.. να σου ζησουν...

----------


## jk21

καλη συνεχεια Βασιλη !!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλη συνεχεια!!!!!!  *  :Anim 59:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## mitsman

Ενα θηλυκο το κλεινω απο τώρα!!!! Να ξέρεις!!!!
να σου ζήσουν!

----------


## xarhs

να σου ζησουν βασιλη...!!!!!

----------


## jk21

καλα ... εσυ θα εχεις κατουρηθει απο τωρα    :wink: 


να τα χαιρεσαι και κλαρωμενα με το καλο !!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Έλα ρε μεγάλε!!! Να σου ζήσουν και εις ανώτερα!  :Happy:

----------


## οδυσσέας

ναι ρε μπιλη. 
 :Party0003:  :Jumping0045:  :Party0003:  :Jumping0045: 

να σου ζησουν και στο κλαρι ολα. :Anim 19: 

*εστειλα πανες σημερα αυριο θα ειναι εκει :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλή συνεχεια!!!!!*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ναι ρε μπιλη. 
> 
> 
> να σου ζησουν και στο κλαρι ολα.
> 
> *εστειλα πανες σημερα αυριο θα ειναι εκει



Φοράω ήδη Κωστή.

----------


## vag21

ρε θα μου πεις ποιο ειναι το δικο μου?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ρε θα μου πεις ποιο ειναι το δικο μου?

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Χαιρομαι Βασιλη! Καλη συνεχεια  :Happy:

----------


## vag21

> 


ααα ετσι?
συνεχισε ετσι ,τοτε για να μαθεις.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

μεγάλε χαίρομαι, όπως σου είπα από τις αρχικές ενδείξεις το ζευγαράκι φαίνεται "απροβλημάτιστο". Συνέχισε την διακριτική παρατήρηση.

----------


## Θοδωρής

Μπραβο!!!
Καλη συνεχεια φιλε Βασιλη

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Με τέτοιες ματάρες Γιώργη όλα γίνονται "διακριτικά"

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> Με τέτοιες ματάρες Γιώργη όλα γίνονται "διακριτικά"


  *of topic (το απόλυτο αδερφέ)

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Καλησπέρα...

Καρδερινάκια .....τέλος.

Μαύρη τελεία.

----------


## jk21

:sad:    κριμα  ....

ηταν εξ αρχης ετσι Βασιλη; ειχες προσεξει;

----------


## Θοδωρής

Κριμα ρε φιλε!
Εχεις κι αλλη γεννα μπροστα σου.
Παμε γερα!

----------


## vag21

προχωραμε αδερφε.

----------


## οδυσσέας

να αρχισω να βλαστημαω τωρα? κολοκυθια τουμπανα. βρηκαν τωρα οι μεγαλοεκτροφεις και σας λενε για μαυρη τελεια. 
να πω οτι δεν σας τα γραφω να πω ενταξει, αλλα να σας λεω βαλτε τα αυγα απο την πρωτη γεννα σε καναρες και εσεις να κανεται αλλα...... 

ποιος σου ειπε για μαυρη τελεια? ποσων ημερων ηταν τα πουλακια?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Λυπαμαι Βασιλη..  :sad:

----------


## mitsman

πωωωωωω πολυ λυπαμαι... πωωωωω την καρδια μου μου εκαψες!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> κριμα  ....
> 
> ηταν εξ αρχης ετσι Βασιλη; ειχες προσεξει;


Δεν προσεξα.

Οταν πήγα να δαχτυλιδώσω...πονηρευτηκα...  οτι δεν παει κατι καλα.

Πάμε γι αλλα.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια στο συγκεκριμένο thread...και ειδικά τον Δημήτρη (jk21).

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> να αρχισω να βλαστημαω τωρα? κολοκυθια τουμπανα. βρηκαν τωρα οι μεγαλοεκτροφεις και σας λενε για μαυρη τελεια. 
> να πω οτι δεν σας τα γραφω να πω ενταξει, αλλα να σας λεω βαλτε τα αυγα απο την πρωτη γεννα σε καναρες και εσεις να κανεται αλλα...... 
> 
> ποιος σου ειπε για μαυρη τελεια? ποσων ημερων ηταν τα πουλακια?

----------


## jk21

το thread θα εχει συνεχεια ! συνεχιζεις ! και συ να μην εχεις την ορεξη ,τα πουλια θα εχουν .Σιγουρα ηταν μαυρη τελεια; ήταν τοσο εντονη; μικρο σημαδακι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να δημιουργησει προβλημα .Μηπως εχουν σχεση τα δαχτυλιδια και δεν τα δεχτηκανε οι γονεις;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> το thread θα εχει συνεχεια ! συνεχιζεις ! και συ να μην εχεις την ορεξη ,τα πουλια θα εχουν .Σιγουρα ηταν μαυρη τελεια; ήταν τοσο εντονη; μικρο σημαδακι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να δημιουργησει προβλημα .Μηπως εχουν σχεση τα δαχτυλιδια και δεν τα δεχτηκανε οι γονεις;


Δεν προλαβα να περασω δαχτυλίδια.

----------


## jk21

τωρα ειδα την φωτο .Ναι υπαρχει .Δεν ειναι και η μεγαλυτερη που μπορουσε να υπαρξει ,αλλα υπαρχει .Το μαυρο προς τα αριστερα  (περιοχη συκωτιου χολης ) .Αυτο στην κοιλια που εχει φουσκωσει τροφη ειναι;

----------


## οδυσσέας

τα πουλια δεν ταιστηκαν καλα απο την αρχη γι'αυτο ψοφησαν. ακουσε αυτα που σου λεω και θα παρεις αλλα 8 πουλακια σιγουρα.

----------


## jk21

ασε να μας πει και ο ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ τι εχει στο νου του ,που εχει πειρα και απο κει και περα αν καταληξουμε οτι η αιτια ειναι η μαυρη τελεια και οτι κρυβεται πισω απο αυτη ,παμε μετα στα φαρμακευτικης αντιμετωπισης αν και τι

----------


## jk21

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ η μαυρη τελεια που βλεπεις ,ειναι συνηθισμενο μεγεθος σε καρδερινακια;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> τωρα ειδα την φωτο .Ναι υπαρχει .Δεν ειναι και η μεγαλυτερη που μπορουσε να υπαρξει ,αλλα υπαρχει .Το μαυρο προς τα αριστερα  (περιοχη συκωτιου χολης ) .Αυτο στην κοιλια που εχει φουσκωσει τροφη ειναι;


Δεν ξέρω...

Μάλλον

----------


## xarhs

παιδια απο τα λιγα πραγματα μπορω να σας πω οτι το πουλακι εχει ψωφησει απο πεινα και οχι απο τελεια.

το πουλακι δειτε ποσο αδυνατο ειναι.......... 

μια μαυρη τελεια απο μονη της δεν μπορει να στηρηχτει ως αιτια θανατου.....

και εμενα τα καναρινια μου εβγαλαν μικρα με μαυρες τελειες , αλλα ταιστικαν με το παραπανω και ολα εζησαν.

βασιλη λυπαμαι αλλα ο λαιμος απο το πουλακι ειναι πολυ αδυνατος και γενικα ολο το σωμα του.

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι!!! Βασιλη εχεις αλλη μια γεννα.. προχωραμε!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ η μαυρη τελεια που βλεπεις ,ειναι συνηθισμενο μεγεθος σε καρδερινακια;


δεν ξερω. θα δουμε στις επομενες 2 γεννες.

----------


## jk21

το ταισμα σε πουλια με μαυρη τελεια ,συχνα τα κραταει στη ζωη και το ξεπερνανε .Παιζει σιγουρα ρολο ,αλλα για το συγκεκριμενο τουλαχιστον (για τα υπολοιπα ισως αναφερθει ο Βασιλης ) σιγουρα υπηρξε απο ενα σημειο και μετα συμπεριφορα γενετικης εκκαθαρισης απο τους γονεις 

ο συγκεκριμενος πτηνιατρος εδω

http://www.finchniche.com/features_blackspot.php

υποστηριζει πως συμφωνα με τα ευρηματα μας (μαυρη τελεια μονο απο την μια μερια ,του συκωτιου )και οι μερες θανατου ,δειχνουν κυριως σαν αιτια τον κυκλοιο (circovirus )  ενω για ατοξοπλασμα μιλα αν ειχαμε και απο τις δυο μεριες μαυρο στιγμα .Σε εκεινη την περιπτωση ,θεωρει οτι ακομα και να επιβιωσουν απο καλο ταισμα των γονιων ,θα ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως φορεις του ατοξοπλασματος .Δεν θα διαφωνησω ,αλλα φορεις ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι μεγαλος αριθμος των πουλιων εκτροφης ,ειτε γιατι δυσκολα κοβεται η αλυσιδα του μεσα στα εκτροφεια ,ειτε γιατι δεν κοβεται ευκολα η κακια συνηθεια να φερνουν αρκετοι νεους φορεις (πιασμενα ... ) στην εκτροφη τους .Το θεμα ειναι να κρατησουμε των αριθμο των κοκκιδιων χαμηλα ,με τροπους που δεν θα εχει αντικτυπο στην υγεια τους μεσοπροθεσμα 

*Black Spot & Circovirus
Circovirus has been incriminated as a cause of the disease that kills nestlings between the ages of one and five days of age. Black Spot caused by Circovirus produces a black spot on the right side of the abdomen in those birds with the disease. Symptoms of Black Spot may appear in nestlings as young as one day of age. Infected nestlings are weak and fail to accept food from their parents, have an empty crop and eventually die by three to four days of age. This form of Black Spot is difficult to cure.



**Atoxoplasmosis infection produces black spots on both sides of the abdomen, a sign that indicates both spleen and liver enlargement. Stoxoplasmosis is thought to be an intermediate form of part of the life cycle of Coccidiosis (Isospora spp).*

*Nestlings (0-5 days of age)*
Black spot may be confirmed in nestlings between one and five days of age by the presence of the black spot on the abdomen. *Some fanciers believe Black Spot occurs more frequently with poor parents because hand-feeding helps some infected chicks to survive. These chicks, however, remain "carriers" for life and pose a significant health risk when moved from the nest into weaning cages.*Many nests with Black Spot deaths also rear perfectly normal chicks. Some of these apparently healthy nestings may in fact be "carrier" birds and the cause of Black Spot outbreaks that occur in crowded juvenile flights.



εδω και δυο σημαντικα θεματα που αναφερουν για το προβλημα 



*Μαύρη τελεία των νεοσσών: που οφείλεται - αντιμετώπιση*
*Διαχείριση Αναπαραγωγης (του Dr Gianluca Todisco )*

ΒΑΣΙΛΗ η γνωμη μου ειναι τα πουλια να περασουν απο μια αγωγη με baycox για 5 μερες  αλλες 5 κενο και επαναληψη αλλες 5 ,οπου κρισιμοτατο ειναι η καθημερινη πληρη καθαριοτητα στο υποστρωμα ,για αποφυγη ανακυκλωσης των ωοκυστων και η καλη απολυμανση στο κλουβι ,τα σκευη και τις ποτιστρες 

δοσολογια 2.5 ml στο λιτρο ( 0.25 ml στα 100 ml της ποτιστρας και διαλυση σε γυαλινο ποτηρι ,πριν μπει ποτιστρα ) 

στο μεταξυ ,θα ετοιμασω εκχυλισμα εχινατσια (προστασια εναντι ιων μεσω ξυπνηματων του ανοσοποιητικου για περιπτωση circovirus ) που εχω ετσι κι αλλιως αποξηραμενη ,με αιθεριο ελαιο ριγανης και προπολη (θελει 15 μερες αμεσως με το τελος της θεραπειας )  και θα σου δωσω και λιγη αλοη να δωσεις στο ενδιαμεσο διαστημα μεταξυ αγωγης και επαναληψης 

στο μεταξυ μεχρι τοτε θα εχεις τη δυνατοτητα να εχεις τη γνωμη τοσο του Οδυσσεα ,οσο και αλλων παιδιων ,για το αν θα αφησεις την επομενη τα αυγα στις καρδερινες ή θα κανεις τραμπα με καναρα ,οπως νομιζω προτεινει ο Οδυσσεας

----------


## panos70

> *ΑΒΑΤΟΝ* 
> 
>            Καλησπέρα...
> 
> Καρδερινάκια .....τέλος.
> 
> Μαύρη τελεία.


 τωρα το διαβασα,  πω πω κριμα ρε Βασιλη ,τι να πεις ,πανε και  για δευτερη γεννα και βλεπεις πως θα παει

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Λοιπόν.

Το παρών θέμα συνεχίζεται.

Πήρα μία κρυολουσία και στεναχώρια (α ρε orion) με το συμβάν...ΑΛΛΑ το παλεύω.

Θα ενημερωθείτε σύντομα.

ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ............................  ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

παμε γερα ρε. 
τελος Ιουλιου σταματαει η αναπαραγωγη της καρδερινας.

----------


## οδυσσέας

Βασιλη θα ηθελα καποια στιγμη να μας πεις, τι διατροφη εκανες στην καρδερινα κατα την διαρκεια του κλωσηματος και μεχρι την ημερα που ψοφησαν τα μικρα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη θα ηθελα καποια στιγμη να μας πεις, τι διατροφη εκανες στην καρδερινα κατα την διαρκεια του κλωσηματος και μεχρι την ημερα που ψοφησαν τα μικρα.


Λοιπόν.

Σπόρια Garduelidi της Maitoba. 

Μία αυγοθήκη με λευκή περίλα , μία με νίζερ.

Radio di sole.

Αυγό φρέσκο (δεν το ακουμούσε)

Ενα μιγμα με αποψηραμένα λαχανικά (μη με ρωτησεις ...δεν θυμάμαι....αλλά το ΄τρωγε)

Αρακάς φρέσκος τριμένος .

Και τις τελευταίες μέρες προσθεσα ακόμα ένα μίγμα σπόρων (που το ξέσκιζε κι αυτό)...μαζί με το Garduelidi.

----------


## οδυσσέας

την radio di sole την εδινες σκετη οπως και το φρεσκο αυγο, τα λαχανικα (λαχανικα η βοτανα?) και τον αρακα? η ανακατεμενα?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> την radio di sole την εδινες σκετη οπως και το φρεσκο αυγο, τα λαχανικα (λαχανικα η βοτανα?) και τον αρακα? η ανακατεμενα?



Ολα ξεχωριστά

----------


## οδυσσέας

αρα βγαζουμε το αυγο αφου δεν το ετρωγε και μας μενει η Radio di sole τα λαχανικα και ο αρακας. 

με δεδομενο οτι η καρδερινα για να ταισει σωστα θελει μεγαλη ποσοτητα-ποιοτητα πρωτεινης που εχει η ζωικη πρωτείνη,
 μας μενει η Radio di sole (????). ετρωγε αρκετη ποσοτητα απο αυτην?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> αρα βγαζουμε το αυγο αφου δεν το ετρωγε και μας μενει η Radio di sole τα λαχανικα και ο αρακας. 
> 
> με δεδομενο οτι η καρδερινα για να ταισει σωστα θελει μεγαλη ποσοτητα-ποιοτητα πρωτεινης που εχει η ζωικη πρωτείνη,
>  μας μενει η Radio di sole (????). ετρωγε αρκετη ποσοτητα απο αυτην?


Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι την ξέσκιζε αλλά έτρωγε

----------


## Θοδωρής

Κωστα εχω δει φιλο μου να βγαζει πενταδα καρδερινακια και το μονο που εδινε στα πουλια ηταν
καναρινοτρωφη, ξερο ψωμι, μαρουλι, μηλο.
Τα πουλια εζησαν ολα.
Επαθα την πλακα μου

----------


## οδυσσέας

να σου πω εγω με τι ταισε τα μικρα η καρδερινα? 

με αρακα και σπορους....................αρα στην επομενη γεννα η θα αυξησεις την ζωικη πρωτείνη στην διατροφη της καρδερινας η θα τα βαλεις σε καναρα που θα ταιζει ζωικη πρωτεινη στο φουλ.

αν σε προλαβα και δεν εδωσες φαρμακα εχει καλως...........τα πουλακια ψοφησαν απο κακο ταισμα.

----------


## jk21

BΑΣΙΛΗ ποια απο ολες εδινες;

την indios ή την ουδετερη (white soft ) 

http://www.raggiodisole.biz/joomla/o...indios_it.html

http://www.raggiodisole.biz/joomla/o...e-soft_it.html

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Κωστα εχω δει φιλο μου να βγαζει πενταδα καρδερινακια και το μονο που εδινε στα πουλια ηταν
> καναρινοτρωφη, ξερο ψωμι, μαρουλι, μηλο.
> Τα πουλια εζησαν ολα.
> Επαθα την πλακα μου


Θοδωρη ποσα χρονια κανει εκτροφη αυτος ο φιλος σου? ειναι πραγματικος φιλο σου η γνωστος?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Λοιπόν για να μην μιλάμε με υποθέσεις .....καντε λίγο υπομονή .

Υπάρχουν πράγματα που δεν έχω γράψει και θα το κάνω σύντομα.

Λίγο υπομονή.

----------


## Gardelius

*Τι εννοείς????*

----------


## jk21

το μονο που αυτη τη στιγμη θα πω ,ειναι οτι δεν εχει δωσει φαρμακα (για να ηρεμησω τον Οδυσσεα   ::   )

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Λοιπόν για να μην μιλάμε με υποθέσεις .....καντε λίγο υπομονή .
> 
> Υπάρχουν πράγματα που δεν έχω γράψει και θα το κάνω σύντομα.
> 
> Λίγο υπομονή.


Βασιλη με την ησυχια σου, γραψε οσα περισσοτερα μπορεις, για να μπορεσουμε να σε βοηθησουμε και να μαθουμε.
δεν σε κρινω για το τι κανεις η τι δεν κανεις, απο ενδιαφερον λεω οτι λεω και μερικες φορες οχι με καλο τροπο.
αν σε στεναχωρησα ζηταω συγγνωμη.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Παρένθεση.

Να παρακαλέσω την ΔΟ αν είναι εφικτό να ανοίξει ένα νέο θεμα με ότι τίτλο θέλει που να αναφορά τον "Λάζαρο της καρδιάς μας"

Και να μεταφερθουν όλα τα post που αφορούν μόνο αυτο το θέμα απο το 261 ...και μετά.

Κλείνει η παρενθεση.

 :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

> Παρένθεση.
> 
> Να παρακαλέσω την ΔΟ αν είναι εφικτό να ανοίξει ένα νέο θεμα με ότι τίτλο θέλει που να αναφορά τον "Λάζαρο της καρδιάς μας"
> 
> Και να μεταφερθουν όλα τα post που αφορούν μόνο αυτο το θέμα απο το 261 ...και μετά.
> 
> Κλείνει η παρενθεση.


Εγινε! Ο Λάζαρος της καρδιάς μας.  :Happy:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ευχαριστώ Μήτσο :winky:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Πάμε ξανά στα δικά μας.

Η φωλιά είναι έτοιμη και απο μερα σε μέρα περιμένουμε το πρώτο αυγό....για τον δεύτερο γύρο.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Καλη συνεχεια Βασιλη! Ολα να πανε καλα ευχομαι  :Happy:

----------


## orion

GOOD LUCK!!!

----------


## ninos

Με την αυγοτροφή τελικά τι έκανες Βασίλη ;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Με την αυγοτροφή τελικά τι έκανες Βασίλη ;


Κατι κάνουμε φίλε.

Χθες έφτιαξα μία Βρωμο-αυγοτροφή :winky:  και νομίζω ξεκίνησαν.

By mitsman

----------


## οδυσσέας

Για πες μας και μας να μαθαινουμε. τι αυγοτροφη φτιαχνεις?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Για πες μας και μας να μαθαινουμε. τι αυγοτροφη φτιαχνεις?


Τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο Κωστή.

3 κουταλιές βρώμη (χτυπημένη στο blender να γίνει σκόνη)...και ένα αυγο χωρις το τσόφλι και αυτο στο blender 

Ξεχωριστά τα χτυπάμε....και μετα τα ανακατευουμε με ένα πηρουνάκι

Και είτοιμη η Βρωμο-αυγοτροφή.

----------


## ninos

Εαν αντέχει η τσέπη σου, βάλε και νιφάδες κινόα.  Χωνεύεται ευκολότερα και οι πρωτεΐνες της έχουν βιολογική αξία παρόμοια με κρέατος. Προσπάθησε να της ανεβάσεις και γενικότερα λίγο ακόμα την πρωτεΐνη.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Εαν αντέχει η τσέπη σου, βάλε και νιφάδες κινόα.  Χωνεύεται ευκολότερα και οι πρωτεΐνες της έχουν βιολογική αξία παρόμοια με κρέατος. Προσπάθησε να της ανεβάσεις και γενικότερα λίγο ακόμα την πρωτεΐνη.


Που το βρίσκουμε αυτό Στέλιο ?

----------


## ninos

Σε μαγαζί με βιολογικά προϊοντα θα το βρεις σίγουρα, αλλά και σε super market (που σου στέλνω σε pm), έχει σίγουρα σπόρους, αλλά ίσως να έχει και αυτό νυφάδες

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Σε μαγαζί με βιολογικά προϊοντα θα το βρεις σίγουρα, αλλά και σε super market (που σου στέλνω σε pm), έχει σίγουρα σπόρους, αλλά ίσως να έχει και αυτό νυφάδες


Το παρήγγειλα.

Ελπίζω ένα κοντέινερ κινόα ...να με φτάσει  ::

----------


## jk21

σπορους ή νιφαδες; βιαστηκες ειχα κατι καλυτερο στο νου μου ... να σου τριψουν σπορους σαν σιμιγδαλι καπου σχετικα κοντα σου (με ηλεκτρικο μυλο ) ...

παντως απο τις νιφαδες προτιμω σπορους ελαφρα (2-3 λεπτα ) βρασμενους .Βραζεις με διπλασιο νερο και αφου απορροφησουν μετα απο κανα 20 λεπτο καποια ποσοτητα νερου και φουσκωσουν ,μετα καλο στραγγισμα και ανακατεμα 2 μερη αυγοτροφης 1 κινοα 

βρωμη ,αυγο τελειο + τελειο ...αν βαλεις και κινοα με λιγο τυροπηγμα ή σκονη γαλα  ιδανικο .αλλα σημασια εχει να το αποδεχονται και αν αποδεχονται σκετη βρωμη με αυγο μια  χαρα ειναι και ετσι !!!

----------


## mitsman

Η νιφαδες βρωμης ειναι κατι για το οποιο ξετρελαινονται οι καρδερινες.... για αυτο και εχει καλυτερη αποδοχη αυτη η αυγοτροφη στις περισσοτερες καρδερινες......

εγω στη θεση σου αυτο που θα αλλαζα για να την κανω τουμπανο ειναι αντι για 3 κουταλιες βρωμη να εβαζα 2 κουταλιες βρωμης και 1 κουταλια exact....  μιλαμε για μπομπα!

----------


## xarhs

να τον ακουτε τον μιτσμαν.......... ξερει αυτος , μην τον βλεπετε ετσι  ::

----------


## jk21

> εγω στη θεση σου αυτο που θα αλλαζα για να την κανω τουμπανο ειναι αντι για 3 κουταλιες βρωμη να εβαζα 2 κουταλιες βρωμης και 1 κουταλια exact....  μιλαμε για μπομπα!



χαχα σε προλαβα ... του το σφυριξα ηδη ! ... αλλα ειπα και ποιος εχει το copy right της ιδεας    ( mitsman  )

----------


## οδυσσέας

αν δεν αδιαζουν την αυγοθηκη απο την αυγοτροφη δυο φορες την ημερα μην περιμενεις να μεγαλωσουν μικρα. δοκιμασε και με αλλους τροπους ταυτοχρονα και οποιον δεχτουν συνεχισε τον.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Τουντέυ άι τέικ δε φέρστ εγκ οφ μάι μπέρντς.

 :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Ντου δει ιτ εγκ φουντ;;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Ντου δει ιτ εγκ φουντ;;


Δει ντού.

(έτσι δεν μπορουν να μας τιμωρίσουν και οι Διαχειριστές :Tongue0020: )

----------


## mitsman

Ασε εχω τα μεσα... μην σε νοιαζει τιποτα!!!! αν την δινεις συνεχομενα σου βαζω στοιχημα οτι θες σε 15 20 μερες θα την τσακιζουν.... αστα να την μαθουν καλα!!!

Και θα σου στειλω εγω δωρο μια ποδια για το μαγειρεμα!

----------


## ninos

φαρσι τα μιλατε τα αγγλικα ρε σεις..

----------


## Gardelius

> αν δεν αδιαζουν την αυγοθηκη απο την αυγοτροφη δυο φορες την ημερα μην περιμενεις να μεγαλωσουν μικρα. δοκιμασε και με αλλους τροπους ταυτοχρονα και οποιον δεχτουν συνεχισε τον.


*Αυτό ειναι καλο δείγμα γενικά?? εχω ενα φίλο που του αδειάζουν ,,...όσο βαζει,...καλο νομίζω ετσι?*  :winky:

----------


## jk21

Ηλια το βασικοτερο στο μεγαλωμα των μικρων της καρδερινας ,με δεδομενο βεβαια οτι οι γονεις θελουν να ταισουν ,ειναι να δεχθουν τα μικρα επαρκη ποσοτητα ζωικης πρωτεινης .Στη φυση αυτο ειναι δεδομενο με την συλληψη εντομων και παροχης στα μικρα.Στο κλουβι τα πουλια πολλες φορες ειτε δεν δεχονται τα εντομα -σκουληκια με την μορφη που τα δινουμε για να ειναι ασφαλη (βρασμενα) ,ειτε δεν δεχονται να τα δινουν ζωντανα (αμαθα σε κατι τετοιο αν δεν εχουν ταιστει αντιστοιχα με ζωντανα απο γονεις πραγματικους )γιατι τα φοβουνται μολις τα αντικρυζουν ,ειτε δεν δεχονται το αυγο που θα τα αντικαθιστουσε επαξια ,αν δινοταν σε επαρκη ποσοτητα .Πρεπει λοιπον να βρεθει ενας τροπος ,οποιος και να ειναι αυτος ,που οι γονεις ΠΡΙΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΓΕΝΝΗΘΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΜΙΚΡΑ θα εχουν συνηθισει και αποδεχθει στα μεγιστα ,μια τετοια αυγοτροφη .Αν λοιπον βλεπουμε σε μια συγκεκριμενη συνταγη να τρωνε ποσοτητες ,αυτο που σκεφτομαστε ειναι οτι την θεωρουν καταλληλη για να ταισουν και παραλληλα αυξανεται και στα ιδια το ενστικτο ,οτι τωρα εχουν τροφη να ταισουν τα μικρα τους ,αρα μπορουν να ζευγαρωσουν και να κανουν μικρα ...

----------


## aeras

Όταν τρώνε ακατάπαυστα  μάλλον η τροφή δεν  καλύπτει τις διατροφικές τους ανάγκες με αποτέλεσμα να μην ενεργοποιείτε το αίσθημα κορεσμού.

----------


## jk21

ο κορεσμος Μιχαλη ,ερχεται με την << πληρωση- γεμισμα >> του στομαχου αρχικα (για ενα γευμα ) που μπορει να γινει και με τροφη γεματη απεπτες φυτικες ινες (πχ χορταρικα ) ,αλλα κορεσμο εντος της ημερας ,εχουμε οταν καλυπτονται οι θερμιδικες αναγκες .Αυτο μπορει να γινει και με μια λιπαρη τροφη ,κακης ποιοτητας ,χωρις επιπλεον αξια πχ πρωτεινικη ή βιταμινων 

και με φιλετο μοσχαρι με αρακα χορταινεις ,οπως επισης και με χαμπουργκερ ψημενο σε παλιολαδο ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Όταν τρώνε ακατάπαυστα μάλλον η τροφή δεν καλύπτει τις διατροφικές τους ανάγκες με αποτέλεσμα να μην ενεργοποιείτε το αίσθημα κορεσμού.


Μιχαλη εσενα τα δικα σου ποση αυγοτροφη τρωνε στην προετοιμασια?

----------


## jk21

> Όταν τρώνε ακατάπαυστα .....


αν μιλαμε για καρδερινες εκτροφης ,μπορει να εχουν ανεβασει και κοκκιδια  και αν μιλαμε για πιασμενες κοκκιδια ή σκουληκια ...

----------


## giorgos_

Κωστα σωστος για το μη ταισμα
Εφαρμοζουμε στη διαρκεια αναπαυσης το κουταλακι που εδω και καιρο λεει ο Ανδρεας.
Πριν παρουμε πουλια μαθαινουμε τι τρωνε

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Οι καρδερίνες πλέον ξεκίνησαν να τρώνε αυγό του σκοτωμού μετά την ιδέα του Mήτσου (mitsman) με την βρωμο-αυγοτροφή.

Σήμερα πήρα το 4ο αυγό.

----------


## mitsman

::  ::  ::  :: 


ελα μπραβοοοοοο!!!!! χαμογελο ο Mitsman μεχρι τα αυτια!~

----------


## vag21

μπραβο μητσακο.

----------


## mitsman

τα μπραβο στον Βασιλη.... για ολα... πραγματικα εγω τον παραδεχομαι!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## Gardelius

*Άντε ...καλη συνεχεια!!!!!*  ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

να ειναι ολα γονιμοποιημένα και να βγουν πουλακια και απο τα 5.

----------


## mitsman

αβυσσος η ψυχη της καρδερινας...  ενας θειος μου εβγαλε 4 πουλακια απο 5 αυγα και μεγαλωνουν και τα 5... σε ζευγαρωστρα μονη με σπορια απο το σουπερμαρκετ και σκετο αυγο....

Ευχομαι να πανε ΟΛΑ καλα!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Μήτσο ...είναι αυτό που λέει ο Κώστας.

Αν το πουλί θέλει....

----------


## οδυσσέας

μιτσ το ιδιο εκανε και ο αδερφος μου περσι μονο με αυγο και τροφη για καναρινια. αλλα ηξερε οτι η θηλυκια θα ταισει. 

Βασιλη εχουμε κανενα νεοτερο?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Απο την Τρίτη το πρωί κλωσάει τα αυγά.

όβερ.

----------


## οδυσσέας

καλωωως. οβερ.

----------


## johnrider

Καρδερινακια 20 ημερών ταΐζουν καναρίνια την 4ημερα η καρδερίνα τα παράτησε είχε πεντάδα το ένα πέθανε την επόμενη μερα που μπήκαν στα καναρίνια γιατί ήταν το ποιο μικρό. Μαζί με την τετράδα ταΐζουν και ενα καναρινακι γέννα δική τούς. Το ζευγάρι καρδερίνας σήμερα έκανα το πρώτο αυγό της δεύτερης γέννας σύντομα φώτο.

----------


## Gardelius

*Γιάννη  σ ευχαριστούμε για το βίντεο!!!! Περιμενουμε εξελίξεις!!*  :winky:

----------


## johnrider

Δεν είναι δικά μου τα πουλιά είναι ενός φίλου.εγω δηλώνω θαυμαστής timbrado.

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη ρωτα αν θες το φιλο σου .η θηλυκια καρδερινα ηταν μονη της;

----------


## johnrider

Μαζί με τον αρσενικό εδω και 2 χρόνια χωρίς να χωριστούν και ζουν ανάμεσά σε κλουβιά με καναρινια πέρυσι πήρε 4 μικρά πλήρες απογαλακτισμενα.φετος του έτυχε η παραπάνω περίπτωσή μου ζήτησε την γνώμη μου και του πρότεινα να τα βάλει σε καναρίνια.

----------


## jk21

Εννοουσα οταν παρατησε τα μικρα η θηλυκια .Μηπως τον ειχε προσωρινα χωρισει .Οκ ευχαριστω

----------


## johnrider

Τελικά βρε παιδιά τι ισχύει το ζευγάρι πρέπει να είναι χώρια εκτός αναπαραγωγής η θα πρέπει να είναι μαζι όλον των χρόνο. Εγω εδω βλέπω το ζευγάρι να είναι μαζί.

----------


## οδυσσέας

στις καρδερινες δεν υπαρχουν κανονες. παει αναλογα με τα πουλια και αναλογα με την αντιληψη του εκτροφεα

----------


## jk21

Σιγουρα δεν υπαρχει κατι στανταρ Γιαννη .Οπως στα ειπε και ο Οδυσσεας .Βασικα θα τα δεις ζευγαρι σε ιδιο χωρο  ,για μεγαλο διαστημα ,πιο συχνα απο οτι θα εβλεπες καναρινια σε εκτροφεα .Nα ζουνε μαζι ή σε κλουβα μονα τους , χωρις αλλα πουλια  και απλα να υπαρχει χωρισμα .Αυτο το βλεπει ο καθενας στην πορεια αναλογα και με την συμπεριφορα τους οταν δοκιμασθουν ζευγαρι .Πιστευω (δεν ξερω ) οτι αν συνηθως το αρσενικο ειναι αυτο που πυρωνει πρωτο και νωρις ,καλα ειναι να ειναι χωρια ,για να μην υπαρχουν καυγαδες .Στρες σε καρδερινες ,μπορει να εχει αμεσα τραγικο αποτελεσμα

----------


## johnrider

για να δούμε μου τα υποσχέθηκε εαν βγούνε και όσα βγούνε με βλέπω να ταΐζω λαζαρακους

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Σήμερα έκανα ωοσκόπηση στα γαρδέλια.

4/5 ---------> ένσπορα

----------


## Efthimis98

Έλα ρε μεγάλε!!!  :Happy: 
Μπράβο , με το καλό να σκάσουν μύτη και τα τέσσερα τα Λαζαράκια!!!!!

Ελπίζω και πιστεύω πως αυτή την φορά η μάνα θα ταΐζει... γιατί ο μπαμπάς Βασίλης κουράστηκε με ένα!!!  ::

----------


## johnrider

> Σήμερα έκανα ωοσκόπηση στα γαρδέλια.
> 
> 4/5 ---------> ένσπορα


Του χρόνου εαν πάνε καλά να κάνουμε κανένα πάντρεμα.

----------


## Gardelius

*Με το καλο!!!*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ζευγάρι 2ο.

Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχουν κάνει τίποτα.

Ο αρσενικός είναι τόσο πολύ πυρωμένος που δεν την αφήνει καθόλου σε ησυχία.Την κυνηγάει παντού και παντα.

Ξεκινάει να φτιάξει φωλιά η θηλυκιά αλλά ο τύπος την χαλάει σε χρόνο "μηδέν".

Σήμερα το πρωί τον έβγαλα απο τη ζευγαρώστρα για να δω αν θα φτιάξει φωλιά η θηλυκιά.

Θα φτιάξει άραγε ?

----------


## jk21

αν αυτη θελει να φτιαξει φωλια ,τοτε τον θελει 

αν αυτος θελει να την βατεψει ,ειναι και αυτος οκ 

αν την κυνηγα ,ειναι γιατι δεν του καθεται .

αν χαλαει τη φωλια ,ειναι γιατι θελει να δειξει οτι εκεινος αποφασιζει 

αυτα καταληγουν

ειτε σε καυγα με οριστικη ρηξη  ή σε οτι ακολουθει συχνα  στα ζευγαρια μετα απο καυγα ... ευρυτερα .οχι μονο στα πουλια 

ειτε σε αποδοχη της κυριαρχιας του αρσενικου και ευτυχες τελος 


αν δεν εχεις ,βαλε και μια φωλια ,εκει που κουρνιαζει το βραδυ ο αρσενικος .μην βγαλεις και αυτη που προσπαθει εκεινη να κανει

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Αυτή...που τη χάνεις που την βρίσκεις..........συνέχεια μέσα σε μία συγκεκριμένη φωλιά.

Και ακριβώς απο κάτω τα νήματα που έχει φτιάξει η καημένη.

Ατιμε αρσενικέ...

----------


## johnrider

στην φωτό που είδες με τα 2 αβγά έφτιαχνε η Θηλυκιά
και μετά το απόγευμα ήταν χαλασμένη αυτό για 4-5 ημερες. ο φίλος έβαλε τσόχα και έφτιαχνε με τα χερια του την φωλια κάθε φορα που ήταν ανάποδα.και μέσα σε 3 μέρες έκανε τα αβγά.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Μόλις έσκασαν τα δύο πρώτα καρδερινάκια απο τα τέσσερα συνολικά. (τα έχω σε καναρα παραμάνα)

Το ένα έχει μαύρη τελεία.

----------


## jk21

ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα .Να εχεις στα καναρινια οτι αυγοτροφη τρωνε περισσοτερο ,για να ταισουν στα σιγουρα .Εχω στο νου μου και κατι αλλο ,αλλα θα τα πουμε το απογευμα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Βγήκαν και τα άλλα δύο καρδερινάκια .

Τρία με μαυρη τελεία και ένα καθαρό.

Συναγερμός απο το ζευγάρι.

Σε λίγο ακολουθεί βίντεο.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα timbrados.... και καλοί γονείς! Όλο ταΐζουν....
Μακάρι να μεγαλώσουν όλα και να κλαρώσουν!  :Happy:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Απο το πρωι-πρωι άρχισε και η καταπολέμηση της μαύρης τελείας. :winky: 

Θα δείξει.

Κάντε όλοι το σταυρό σας.

----------


## ninos

Θα πετύχει, θα δείς...  :Happy:

----------


## NIKOSP

Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα Βασιλη....!!!

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω ποιον απο ολους τους τροπους επελεξες ,αλλα ευχομαι να εχει αποτελεσμα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δεν σας κρύβω ότι το πρωί το ντουλάπι πάνω απο το ψυγείο ...το άνοιξα.

Αλλά....το ξανα έκλεισα και προτίμησα να ανοίξω το ψυγείο....και έπιασα δουλειά...πρωι πρωι με τη δροσούλα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Από το πρωί τα καρδερινάκια...τρώνε και πίνουν "σουπερμαντολίνη"  :winky:

----------


## jk21

βλεπω ζωντανια στη ζητηση της τροφης και ειναι πολυ καλο !οπως και η διαθεση παροχης απο τους θετους γονεις (σημαντικοτατο ! ) 

 ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα !!!!

----------


## xarhs

και εγω τα πουλακια τα βλεπω μια χαρα........ βασιλη ποσες τετραδες εχεις βγαλει μεχρι τωρα?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> και εγω τα πουλακια τα βλεπω μια χαρα........ βασιλη ποσες τετραδες εχεις βγαλει μεχρι τωρα?


Η δευτερη τετράδα ειναι.

Η πρώτη μας έμεινε μόνο ο Λάζαρος

----------


## johnrider

άμα σε παίρνει μπορείς να δεις εάν φαίνεται ακόμα η μαύρη τελεία στα μικρά.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Μόλις πήγα και τα είδα.

Μαύρη τελεία δεν υπάρχει σε κανένα πουλάκι.

Δεν ξέρω αν θα επιζήσουν.....αλλά τελεία --------------> ΤΣΟΥ  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

βασιλη ετσι και σε μενα εγινε σε μερικα καναρινια....... οταν ταιζονται καλα ολα φευγουν...!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## johnrider

άρα μήπως δεν χρειαζόταν η "σουπερμαντολίνη"??????????????  ????

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> άρα μήπως δεν χρειαζόταν η "σουπερμαντολίνη"??????????????  ????


Τι είναι η σουπερμαντολίνη ?

----------


## NIKOSP

χαχαχαχαχα!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Δεν σας κρύβω ότι το πρωί το ντουλάπι πάνω απο το ψυγείο ...το άνοιξα.
> 
> Αλλά....το ξανα έκλεισα και προτίμησα να ανοίξω το ψυγείο....και έπιασα δουλειά...πρωι πρωι με τη δροσούλα.


Αυτό το post δεν το κατάλαβε σχεδόν κανείς.

Τι εννοω....

Στο νουλάπι έχω φάρμακα που έχουν σχέση με την υγεία των πουλιών αλλά είναι όλα άθικτα....και συνεχίζουν να είναι.

Δηλ.

Αυτα που χωρήγησα στα πουλιά είναι εντελώς φυσικά.

----------


## johnrider

μπραβο σου που δεν βιαστικες. :Youpi:

----------


## vag21

> Αυτό το post δεν το κατάλαβε σχεδόν κανείς.
> 
> Τι εννοω....
> 
> Στο νουλάπι έχω φάρμακα που έχουν σχέση με την υγεία των πουλιών αλλά είναι όλα άθικτα....και συνεχίζουν να είναι.
> 
> Δηλ.
> 
> Αυτα που χωρήγησα στα πουλιά είναι εντελώς φυσικά.


το καταλαβαμε ρε φιλε.

----------


## teo24

> το καταλαβαμε ρε φιλε.


 Me too

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Καλός ο αρσενικός αλλά χαλάει την πιάτσα....κάνοντας γυναικείες δουλειές.






Εδώ και τα δύο μαζί.

----------


## NIKOSP

Παμε γερα.....μπραβο!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μακάρι να συνεχίσουν να ταΐζουν έτσι!
Τα μικρά δείχνουν να χαίρουν άκρας υγείας, με το καλό να βγουν στο κλαρί και να σου κελαηδούν!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

μια χαρα ταιζουν βασιλη , τα μικρα εχουν γινει σαν χοντροπατατουλες χαχαχαχαχαχ

μ αρεσει πολυ το χρωμα απο τον αρσενικο σου..........

----------


## VASSILIOS

*Βασιλη, εισαι*

----------


## aeras

Να γνωρίζεις ότι η παραμάνα ενδεχόμενα να κώλυσε και να μεταφέρει το σύμπτωμα της μαύρης τελείας στα μελλοντικά παιδιά της

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Να γνωρίζεις ότι η παραμάνα ενδεχόμενα να κώλυσε και να μεταφέρει το σύμπτωμα της μαύρης τελείας στα μελλοντικά παιδιά της


Μιχάλη με σχετική αγωγή το χειμώνα...μπορουμε να το γιατρέψουμε αν και εφόσον ?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Να γνωρίζεις ότι η παραμάνα ενδεχόμενα να κώλυσε και να μεταφέρει το σύμπτωμα της μαύρης τελείας στα μελλοντικά παιδιά της


τι ακριβως ενδεχομενος να κωλησει η παραμανα? μονο το θηλυκο η και το αρσενικο?

----------


## aeras

*Εάν το σύμπτωμα της  μαύρης τελείας προήρθε από ιό, πιστεύω κινδυνεύει και το αρσενικό, οριστική θεραπεία δεν υπάρχει*

*http://www.dform.com/projects/t4/virus.html*
*http://www.mcb.uct.ac.za/tutorial/virwhat.html*
*http://translate.google.gr/translate...%26prmd%3Divns*

*Ιός*
Εισβάλλει σε ένα κύτταρο υποδοχής και αναλαμβάνει το κύτταρο με αποτέλεσμα να κάνουν αντίγραφα του ιικού DNA / RNA. Καταστρέφει το κύτταρο ξενιστή απελευθέρωση νέων ιών.
Εμβόλια την πρόληψη της εξάπλωσης και αντι-ιικά φάρμακα βοηθούν στην επιβράδυνση αναπαραγωγής, αλλά δεν μπορεί να το σταματήσει εντελώς.

http://www.diffen.com/difference/Bacteria_vs_Virus
http://translate.google.gr/translate...%26prmd%3Divns
*Ποια είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ των ιών και των βακτηριδίων;*

  Οι διαφορές μεταξύ των ιών και των βακτηριδίων είναι πολυάριθμες. Οι ιοί είναι η μικρότερη γνωστή και απλούστερη μορφή ζωής. Είναι 10 έως 100 φορές μικρότεροι από τα βακτηρίδια. Η μεγαλύτερη διαφορά μεταξύ των ιών και των βακτηριδίων είναι ότι οι ιοί πρέπει να έχουν έναν ζωντανό ξενιστή - όπως ένα φυτό ή ένα ζώο - για να πολλαπλασιαστούν, ενώ τα περισσότερα βακτηρίδια μπορούν να αναπτυχθούν σε μη ζωντανές επιφάνειες. 
  Επίσης, αντίθετα από τα βακτηρίδια, που επιτίθενται στο σώμα όπως οι στρατιώτες που ρίχνονται σε μια μάχη σώμα με σώμα, οι ιοί δρουν σαν αντάρτες. Δεν επιτίθενται τόσο, όσο διεισδύουν. Εισβάλλουν κυριολεκτικά στα ανθρώπινα κύτταρα και μετατρέπουν το γενετικό υλικό του κυττάρου από την κανονική λειτουργία του στην παραγωγή του ίδιου του ιού. 
  Επιπλέον, τα βακτηρίδια φέρουν όλους τους μηχανισμούς που απαιτούνται για την ανάπτυξη και τον πολλαπλασιασμό τους, ενώ οι ιοί φέρουν κυρίως πληροφορίες - παραδείγματος χάριν, το DNA ή το RNA, που περιβάλλεται από ένα πρωτεϊνικό ή/και μεμβρανώδες κάλυμμα. Οι ιοί εκμεταλλεύονται τους μηχανισμούς του κυττάρου του ξενιστή για να αναπαραχθούν. Από μία άποψη, οι ιοί αληθινά "δεν ζουν," αλλά είναι ουσιαστικά πληροφορίες (DNA ή RNA) που επιπλέουν γύρω μέχρι να συναντήσουν έναν κατάλληλο ζωντανό ξενιστή. 
  Βασισμένο στο : http://iastatefoodservice.custhelp.com

----------


## οδυσσέας

ποιος ιος και ποιο βακτηριδιο εχουν το συμπτωμα της μαυρης τελειας?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

http://iastatefoodservice.custhelp.com

----------


## aeras

http://www.food-info.net/uk/qa/qa-saf46.htm
http://br.answers.yahoo.com/question...8065058AAvxsIp
http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl=el&sl=pt&u=http://br.answers.yahoo.com/question/index%3Fqid%3D20130528065058AAvxsIp&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp:iastatefoodservice.custhelp.com%  26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3DVyP%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:el :Embarrassment: fficial
http://www.food-info.net/uk/qa/qa-saf46.htm
http://translate.google.gr/translate...la:el:official

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Μιχάλη εμπειρικά έχεις βρεί τρόπο να καταπολεμήσεις την μαύρη τελεία, όταν τα μικρά γεννιούνται με αυτήν?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> http://www.food-info.net/uk/qa/qa-saf46.htm
> http://br.answers.yahoo.com/question...8065058AAvxsIp
> http://translate.google.gr/translate...la:el:official
> http://www.food-info.net/uk/qa/qa-saf46.htm
> http://translate.google.gr/translate...la:el:official


οταν κουβεντιαζεται με τα παιδια στο ζυγουρι τους μιλας μεσο πλακατ?  :Anim 59:  

γραψε με δικα σου λογια να μαθουν και τα παιδια που δεν ξερουν αγγλικα η πορτογαλικα.

----------


## aeras

Όχι δεν μιλώ με πλακάτ, αλλά δεν μου αρέσει  να επαναλαμβάνομαι (αλλά εφόσον το θέλετε θα κάνω εξαίρεση) νομίζω ότι το έχω ξαναγράψει :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Οι κύριες αιτίες της μαύρης τελείας είναι:

 Κυκλοϊού και Coccidiosis [Atoxoplasmosis]  Ορνίθωση και Mycoplasma. Σαλμονέλα / παράτυφος - βακτηριακές      λοιμώξεις.  
κάποτε με θεραπεία Baycox του ζευγαριού  στην δεύτερη γέννα δεν εμφάνισαν τα μικρά μαύρη τελεία. Όταν εμφανίσουν τα νεογέννητα μαύρη τελεία ίσως μόνο το μπαιτριλ μπορεί να κάνει κάτι.

----------


## jk21

η μαυρη τελεια  που υπηρχε στους 3 νεοσσους την πρωτη μερα ,δεν υπαρχει πια  ,συμφωνα με οσα ηδη μας εχει πει ο Βασιλης 

δεν χορηγησε ουτε baycox ,ουτε baytril (που το τελευταιο δεν χτυπαει σε καμμια περιπτωση atoxoplasma ετσι κι αλλιως )

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Όχι δεν μιλώ με πλακάτ, αλλά δεν μου αρέσει  να επαναλαμβάνομαι (αλλά εφόσον το θέλετε θα κάνω εξαίρεση) νομίζω ότι το έχω ξαναγράψει
> 
> Οι κύριες αιτίες της μαύρης τελείας είναι:
> 
>  Κυκλοϊού και Coccidiosis [Atoxoplasmosis]  Ορνίθωση και Mycoplasma. Σαλμονέλα / παράτυφος - βακτηριακές      λοιμώξεις. 
> κάποτε με θεραπεία Baycox του ζευγαριού  στην δεύτερη γέννα δεν εμφάνισαν τα μικρά μαύρη τελεία. Όταν εμφανίσουν τα νεογέννητα μαύρη τελεία ίσως μόνο το μπαιτριλ μπορεί να κάνει κάτι.


ποιος ιος και ποιο βακτηριδιο γιατρεύονται μονο με το φαει, χωρις φαρμακα?

----------


## jk21

αν και δεν πιστευω οτι η εμφανιση μαυρης τελειας ,εχει παντα κοινη αιτια ,και ισως οσες εμφανιζονται οχι εξ αρχης ,αλλα στην πορεια ,μπορει να ειναι απο βακτηρια , μαλλον εισαι στο μυαλο μου Οδυσσεα ...

----------


## aeras

Ας μάθουμε πρώτα να διακρίνουμε την μαύρη τελεία… και μετά ας έρθουμε στην ίασή της

----------


## οδυσσέας

πολυ σωστος, για λεγε. πως διακρινουμε την μαυρη τελεια?

*εμενα με ενδιαφερει μονο για τις καρδερινες.

----------


## jk21

θεωρεις οτι ο Βασιλης δεν ειδε μαυρη τελεια και δεν ηταν μαυρη τελεια αυτο που ειχαν τα πουλια; και τι μπορει να ηταν σαν μαυρο σημαδι και μετα εφυγε; 

Για το baytril (ενροφλοξασινη ,αντιβιοτικο  φθοριοκινολονης με οτι επιδραση μπορει να εχει το φθοριο στους χονδρους των οστων των νεοσσων ... )  δεν μας ειπες ομως .Πως χτυπαει την ατοξοπλασμωση στα european finches ; Ή θεωρεις πιο πιθανη στα finches μια βακτηριακη λοιμωξη ; και γιατι στα finches η μαυρη τελεια εμφανιζεται πιο συχνα απο τα καναρινια αν δεν ειναι απο ατοξοπλασμα; 

για τους νεοσσους που γεννιουνται με μαυρη τελεια και ειναι διακριτη απο την πρωτη μερα ,ποτε προλαβαινει η ωοκυστη των γονεων να μπει στο νεοσσο και να εκολλαφθει ωστε να επηρεασει μετα με διογκωση το συκωτι; 

αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι ξεκαθαρο .Μαυρη τελεια δεν εχουμε μονο απο εναν λογο και δεν ειναι ακομα και στο ιδια ειδη πουλιων ,μια η αιτια .Μαλιστα πιθανοτατα σε αρκετες περιπτωσεις αυτο που βλεπουμε ειναι διογκωση οργανων απο συσσωρευση τοξινων που ειχαν περασει μεσω της διατροφης των γονιων ,των φαρμακων που εχουν παρει (καλως ή κακως ) σε μερες κοντινες πριν το γεννημα των αυγων ,αλλα και των συμπληρωματων

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## aeras

> πολυ σωστος, για λεγε. πως διακρινουμε την μαυρη τελεια?
> 
> *εμενα με ενδιαφερει μονο για τις καρδερινες.


  Εσύ δεν χρειάζεται να μάθεις, γνωρίζεις, εφόσον έχεις φτάσει στο επόμενο στάδιο της ίασης

----------


## vag21

> 



οτι και να κανεις στο μελλον,αυτο το ζευγαρι μενει  :winky: .

----------


## jk21

εμενα με τρελαινουν οι στιγμες που το ενα ταιζει το αλλο ,για να δωσουν συνεχεια και τα δυο στα μικρα ! πραγματι πολυ καλοι γονεις!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> 





Το "τι" και "πως" ταίζει το συγκεκριμένο ζευγάρι είναι απίστευτο.

Μόλις τώρα πήγα να δώ μήπως πετάξανε τα δαχτυλίδια απο τα καρδερινάκια και τα είδα ΤΟΥΜΠΑΝΙΑΣΜΕΝΑ στο φαί.Δεν το έχω ξαναδεί αυτό ποτέ.Οι προβολοί τους είναι τίγκα στο ασπράδι απο το φρέσκο αυγό.Τον κροκό δεν τον πλησιάζουν για την ώρα.

Το πρωί κατα τις 7 έβαλα μισό αυγό και μισή αυγοθήκη απο την αυγοτροφή με τα βότανα που μου έδωσε ο Δημητριάδης.Κατα τις 10,30 πήγα και ξαναέβαλα φρέσκο αυγό γιατι δεν υπήρχε άλλο ασπράδι και πριν λίγο έβαλα για 3η φορά σήμερα. (και η αυγοτροφή με τα βότανα εξαφανισμένη)

Μήπως υπερβάλω και κάνουμε ζημιά στα πουλιά ?

Δεν μου έχει ξανατύχει αυτό.

----------


## ninos

Βασίλη, τρέφονται και τα ίδια με το αυγό, οι γονείς δηλαδή. Άρα μην νομίζεις οτι πάει όλο το αυγό στα μικρά. Τα μικρά εαν δεν αδειάσει ο πρόλοβος, λογικά δεν σηκώνουν κεφάλι για φαγητό

----------


## jk21

Νεοσσος εντος φωλιας  που δεν πειναει ,δεν ζηταει  ! δεν ανοιγει το στομα .Οι γονεις δινουν οπου βλεπουν να υπαρχει αιτηση ! 

αργοτερα μετα το 25ημερο ,πριν να τα χωρισεις και μετα τον χωρισμο καποιες μερες ,θα κανεις ελεγχο για λιπος .Αν δεις (που θα προκυπτει απο τη διατροφη του αφου βγουν απο τη φωλια ) το συζηταμε .Παντως καρδερινα σε κλουβι νορμαλ για αυτο το πουλι (απο 80 ποντους και πανω σιγουρα ) για να πετα στοιχειωδως ,δεν εχει τυχει να δω  ή να μου πουνε οτι κρατα λιπος ...

να ναι καλα τα πουλακια να χουν τετοια ορεξη !

----------


## johnrider

και που είσαι ακόμα στο θέμα με το αβγό.αυτά τα διαβολάκια θα ζητάνε συνέχεια και συνέχεια φαγητό.
ίσως για τον λόγο ότι κρατάνε το άγριο ένστικτο και θέλουν πάση θυσία να αποχωριστούν την φωλια το συντομότερο δυνατό από θηρευτές

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ίσως για τον λόγο ότι κρατάνε το άγριο ένστικτο και θέλουν πάση θυσία να αποχωριστούν την φωλια το συντομότερο δυνατό από θηρευτές



Η φωλιά Γιάννη φυλάσεται 24 ώρες το 24ώρο απο ισχυρή αστυνομική δύναμη. :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας

αυτο το ζευγαρι ειναι ο ορισμος *γονεις* ειτε πραγματικοι ειτε παρενθετοι.
βαλε στα πουλια φαει εχουν μεγαλυτερη αναγκη απο τα καναρινια. βαλε και χορταρικα στο μενου.

με τα καναρινακια τι γινεται?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> με τα καναρινακια τι γινεται?


Σήμερα θα έγραφα και για τα καναρινάκια.

Δεν πάμε καλά.

Λοιπόν.

Εβαλα στις καρδερίνες 4 ένσπορα αυγά από το super ζευγάρι που βλέπετε.

Το ένα το βρήκα στον πάτο (στην άλλη ακρη της φωλιάς) ραγισμένο απο την πτώση μαλλον και ο νεοσσός ψόφιος εννοείται.

Το δεύτερο αυγό άθικτο στη φωλιά. (το πέταξα)

Τα άλλα δύο έσκασαν την Τρίτη....και τα δύο με μαύρη τελεία όπου το ένα το βρήκα ψόφιο το πρωί και το άλλο ταισμένο κανονικά.

Τις δύο προηγούμενες γέννες του ζευγαριού δεν είχα καμιά απώλεια τις δύο προηγούμενες γέννες...και ούτε που πρόσεξα αν υπάρχει μαύρη τελεία στους νεοσσούς που γενιόντουσαν.

Το κακό που έχω δει μ αυτο το ζευγάρι είναι ότι μόλις τα πουλιά φύγουν απο τη φωλιά θέλουν νέα φωλιά και κυνηγάνε τα μικρά να τα ξεπουπουλιάσουν.Θα το ρώταγα σε λίγες μέρες αυτο.
Οταν φύγουν απο τη φωλιά να βάλω χώρισμα ?

Ισχύει και στα καρδερινάκια ότι ισχύει και στα κανάρια ?

Ταίζονται δηλ. απο το κάγκελο ?

----------


## Efthimis98

Από όσο ξέρω οι καρδερίνες σταματάνε το τάισμα νωρίτερα, με κίνδυνο την πείνα των πουλιών και το θάνατο!
Τώρα σαν λύση δεν ξέρω τι μπορείς να κάνεις... ας μιλήσει ο εμπειρότερος μας Κώστας...!

----------


## οδυσσέας

παιρνεις το καναρινακι απο τα γαρδελια και το βαζεις μαζι με τα γαρδελακια αν θες να ζησει. και να προλαβεις να παρεις αλλη μια φωλια με γαρδελακια.
 αυτο το γαρδελισιο ζευγαρι δεν κανει για να μεγαλωσει μικρα. 


τα γαρδελακια θα σκαρισουν ποιο νωρις απο τα καναρινια. αν και δεν νομιζω να εχεις προβλημα ξεπουπουλιασματος, αν χρειαστει θα βαλεις τον αρσενικο με τα μικρα μην τα αφησεις μονα τους. σαν τελευταια λυση θα ειναι μονα τους.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Για να προλάβω ρε Κώστα να πάρω ακόμα μια γέννα απο τα γαρδέλια να μην πάρω ακόμα τη φωλιά τους.

Να ξεπεταχτουν τα μικρα καρδερινάκια πρώτα

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Από όσο ξέρω οι καρδερίνες σταματάνε το τάισμα νωρίτερα, με κίνδυνο την πείνα των πουλιών και το θάνατο!


αυτο για την καρδερινα που ταιζει *καναρινακια.* μετα ομως την 13-14 μερα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> αυτο για την καρδερινα που ταιζει *καναρινακια.* μετα ομως την 13-14 μερα.


Και αυτό Ευθύμη το κάνει γιατί τα κανάρια δεν έχουν βγει απο την φωλιά ακόμα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Για να προλάβω ρε Κώστα να πάρω ακόμα μια γέννα απο τα γαρδέλια να μην πάρω ακόμα τη φωλιά τους.
> 
> Να ξεπεταχτουν τα μικρα καρδερινάκια πρώτα


μεχρι να βγαλει η καρδερινα τα επομενα, θα ειναι ετοιμα και τα μικρα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Βασίλη με μπέρδεψες τώρα!!!  :Happy: 
Εσύ πήρες τα αυγά από αυτό το ζευγάρι για να τα βάλεις σε καρδερίνες!
Οι καρδερίνες κλωσούσαν αυγά από καναρίνια, ενώ οι πραγματικοί γονείς ( καναρίνια ) μεγαλώνουν τα καρδερινάκια ...

Τώρα έχεις ένα νεοσσό καναρινάκι , σε παρόμοιο στάδιο με τα καρδερινάκια; έτσι δεν είναι;




> Τα άλλα δύο έσκασαν την Τρίτη....και τα δύο με μαύρη τελεία όπου το ένα το βρήκα ψόφιο το πρωί και το άλλο ταισμένο κανονικά.


Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι τα καναρινάκια τα μωρά γιατί έχουν μαύρη τελεία;
Κολλάει από τος γονείς στα μικρά μέσα από το αυγό;
Όμως οι καρδερίνες ταΐζουν καναρινάκι δεν θα μπορούσε να κολλήσει το ίδιο μαύρη τελεία εφόσον ταΐζεται από τους γονείς.... άσχετο το αν μεγαλώσει και κάνει μικρά με μαύρη τελεία.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> μεχρι να βγαλει η καρδερινα τα επομενα, θα ειναι ετοιμα και τα μικρα.


Το θέμα είναι να ξαναπάει και το SUPER ζευγάρι για 4η γέννα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασίλη με μπέρδεψες τώρα!!! 
> Εσύ πήρες τα αυγά από αυτό το ζευγάρι για να τα βάλεις σε καρδερίνες!
> Οι καρδερίνες κλωσούσαν αυγά από καναρίνια, ενώ οι πραγματικοί γονείς ( καναρίνια ) μεγαλώνουν τα καρδερινάκια ...
> 
> Τώρα έχεις ένα νεοσσό καναρινάκι , σε παρόμοιο στάδιο με τα καρδερινάκια; έτσι δεν είναι;
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι τα καναρινάκια τα μωρά γιατί έχουν μαύρη τελεία;
> ...


Περιμένοντας..να μας απαντήσουν οι "ειδικοί"

----------


## Gardelius

> Το θέμα είναι να ξαναπάει και το SUPER ζευγάρι για *4η γέννα*.


*Θα τα "ξεκάνεις" τα πουλιά,,...? Έχουν και πτεροροια αν δεν κανω λάθος μπροστα,...*

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Το θέμα είναι να ξαναπάει και το SUPER ζευγάρι για 4η γέννα.


θα ειναι ετοιμο.

----------


## aeras

Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από *Efthimis98*  
 				Βασίλη με μπέρδεψες τώρα!!!  :Happy: 
Εσύ πήρες τα αυγά από αυτό το ζευγάρι για να τα βάλεις σε καρδερίνες!
Οι καρδερίνες κλωσούσαν αυγά από καναρίνια, ενώ οι πραγματικοί γονείς ( καναρίνια ) μεγαλώνουν τα καρδερινάκια ...

Τώρα έχεις ένα νεοσσό καναρινάκι , σε παρόμοιο στάδιο με τα καρδερινάκια; έτσι δεν είναι;



Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι τα καναρινάκια τα μωρά γιατί έχουν μαύρη τελεία;
Κολλάει από τος γονείς στα μικρά μέσα από το αυγό;
Όμως οι καρδερίνες ταΐζουν καναρινάκι δεν θα μπορούσε να κολλήσει το  ίδιο μαύρη τελεία εφόσον ταΐζεται από τους γονείς.... άσχετο το αν  μεγαλώσει και κάνει μικρά με μαύρη τελεία.
 			 		 	 Περιμένοντας..να μας απαντήσουν οι "ειδικοί" 						

  Είναι και δικιά μου απορία ας μας πουν οι ειδικοί.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> *Θα τα "ξεκάνεις" τα πουλιά,,...? Έχουν και πτεροροια αν δεν κανω λάθος μπροστα,...*


Τέτοια ζευγάρια δεν έχουν ανάγκη Λιάκο.

Μας βοηθάει και ο καιρός ...ορέ.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από *Efthimis98*  
>                  Βασίλη με μπέρδεψες τώρα!!! 
> Εσύ πήρες τα αυγά από αυτό το ζευγάρι για να τα βάλεις σε καρδερίνες!
> Οι καρδερίνες κλωσούσαν αυγά από καναρίνια, ενώ οι πραγματικοί γονείς ( καναρίνια ) μεγαλώνουν τα καρδερινάκια ...
> 
> Τώρα έχεις ένα νεοσσό καναρινάκι , σε παρόμοιο στάδιο με τα καρδερινάκια; έτσι δεν είναι;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Είσαι συ...ένας.

παπαπα

 ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Λείπει και ο Δημήτρης jk21 ! Ας μας πει!

----------


## johnrider

ότι είπε ο κώστας έχει γίνει στα πουλια του φίλου μου.
τα καναρίνια τάιζαν 4 καρδερινακια και 1 καναρινάκι
σήμερα είναι 35 ημερών+- και από παρασκευή έως και σάββατο θα σκάσουν τα μικρά τις δεύτερης γέννας καρδερίνας.και μου είπε ότι παρόλο που βατευόταν η θηλύκια καναρα δεν έκανε φωλιά ήταν αφοσιωμένη στο τάισμα τον μικρών.εχτές ξεκίνησε να κάνει φωλιά που ηρέμησαν τα πράγματα του ταΐσματος.

----------


## jk21

αν τα καναρινια εκολλαπτονταν κανονικα ,ολα ή σχεδον ολα και ειχαμε μετα την εμφανιση της μαυρης τελειας ,με μεγαλη πιθανοτητα η οποια αιτια μπορει να ειχε σχεση με τις καρδερινες .Εντος του αυγου (που εχει γεννηθει απο καναρινι ) δεν ξερω να περνανε πρωτοζωα (ατοξοπλασμα ) .Δεν μολυνοντα τα πουλια εντος αυγου απο κοκκιδια ειτε λογω του μεγεθους τους (διακρινονται και με μικροσκοπιο και ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερα των μικροβιων ) ,ειτε λογω του οτι δεν μπορει να γινει ο κυκλος επωασης των ωοκυστων τους .Αρα οι καρδερινες εχουν ευθυνη (αν εχουν ) μονο για αυτο που γεννηθηκε τελικα .Εκτος αν η μαυρη τελεια στις καρδερινες δεν οφειλεται σε ατοξοπλασμα ... Γιατι ομως στα πουλια του Βασιλη υπαρχει προβλημα μονο στις καρδερινες πχ απο μυκοπλασμα ή circovirus ,οταν ως γνωστον και τα δυο εχουν πολυ πιο ευκολο τροπο μεταδοσης σε ολη την εκτροφη απο οτι το ατοξοπλασμα που απαιτει μεταφορα ωοκυστων; 

δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι οι καρδερινες ειναι η αιτια  στο προβλημα μαυρης τελειας στο καναρινακι του Βασιλη 

Μπορει ομως ενα ζευγαρι καρδερινων οι οποιες εχουν ατοξοπλασμα ,να επηρεασουν τα μικρα καναρινια που τους βαζουμε ενθετα ,με κανονικη ατοξοπλασματωση στο αμεσο μελλον της ζωης τους 

Μιχαλη στο ποστ 366 σε περιμενουν μερικα ερωτηματα ...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Το άλλο περίεργο είναι γιατι δεν βγήκαν απο το αυγό τα υπόλοιπα δυο καναρινάκια ?

Ενσπορα ήταν και τα τέσσερα.

ε?

----------


## johnrider

> Το άλλο περίεργο είναι γιατι δεν βγήκαν απο το αυγό τα υπόλοιπα δυο καναρινάκια ?
> 
> Ενσπορα ήταν και τα τέσσερα.
> 
> ε?


γιατί λίγες είναι η φορές που βλέπουμε αβγά καναρινιού με πεθαμένο νεοσσό μέσα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> γιατί λίγες είναι η φορές που βλέπουμε αβγά καναρινιού με πεθαμένο νεοσσό μέσα.


Εγώ ...ναι

----------


## jk21

σε τι σταδιο ειχαν πεθανει;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> σε τι σταδιο ειχαν πεθανει;


Στο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας. :: 



Δεν σ έπιασα ορέ φίλε

----------


## jk21

σε ποια μερα εκολλαψης πιστευεις πανω κατω .σταδιο αναπτυξης

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

αχαχχαχαχααχχα. εννοουσε σε ποιο σταδιο αναπτυξης ηταν το εμβρυο οταν πεθανε.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> σε ποια μερα εκολλαψης πιστευεις πανω κατω .σταδιο αναπτυξης


Πάντως 4-5 μερες πριν σκάσουν (όταν τα πήγα στα γαρδέλια)...ήταν σίγουρα ζωντανά γιατι τα ξαναέκανα ωοσκόπηση.

----------


## xarhs

εεε στα τελευταια ψωφησαν , δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο , μπορει λογω αποτομης αλλαγης υγρασιας.... εβρεξε καθολου εκει? σ εσωτερικο χωρο τα εχεις τα πουλια?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> εεε στα τελευταια ψωφησαν , δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο , μπορει λογω αποτομης αλλαγης υγρασιας.... εβρεξε καθολου εκει? σ εσωτερικο χωρο τα εχεις τα πουλια?


Ασχετο.

----------


## jk21

καθολου ασχετο ! αποτομες αλλαγες σε συνθηκες υγρασιας και κυριως αποτομη πτωση της υγρασιας μετα απο υπερβολικη αυξηση της (ηλιοφανεια και βοριαδακι μετα απο βροχοπτωση ) οδηγουν σε συγκοληση του εμβρυου στα τοιχωματα του αυγου ,μη δυνατοτητα περιστροφης και θανατο !

και στην αθηνα αυτες τις μερες επικρατει καιρικο τρελαδικο ... αν τα ειχες εξω ...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> καθολου ασχετο ! αποτομες αλλαγες σε συνθηκες υγρασιας και κυριως αποτομη πτωση της υγρασιας μετα απο υπερβολικη αυξηση της (ηλιοφανεια και βοριαδακι μετα απο βροχοπτωση ) οδηγουν σε συγκοληση του εμβρυου στα τοιχωματα του αυγου ,μη δυνατοτητα περιστροφης και θανατο !
> 
> και στην αθηνα αυτες τις μερες επικρατει καιρικο τρελαδικο ... αν τα ειχες εξω ...


Το γνωρίζω Δημήτρη.

Οταν βγηκαν οι νεοσσοί δεν υπήρχε κανένα πρόβλημα με τον καιρό.

----------


## jk21

οταν κολλησανε ισως ,3-4 μερες πριν; μηπως υπηρχε; δεν μιλαω για τη μερα εκολλαψης ,αλλα για την ημερα διακοπης της εκολλαψης .Αυτη για σενα μπορει να ηταν και περισσοτερες μερες πριν ,εκτος της τελευταιας .ανεφερες για 4-5 μερες πριν οτι ηταν ζωντανα . στις 3 πχ μπορει να μην ηταν 

να ξερεις οτι και ο ιουνης στη φυση ,ειναι δυσκολος μηνας στις εκολλαψεις

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Εβγαλα κι αλλα πουλιά αυτές τις μέρες και δεν είχα κανένα θέμα.

Δεν βλέπω να μπορέσει κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι μπορεί να προκάλεσε την ανωμαλία με τα καναρινίσια αυγά.

πφπφπφπφ.

........................

Θα πάρω το 11 880. 

Το μόνο που θυμάμαι.

----------


## jk21

σιγα μην σου πουνε .και θα σε χρεωσουν και τα σχολιανα τους ... 

τα γεροντακια μου στην πρωτη γεννα ,κανανε 2 στα 4 .στη δευτερη 4 στα 4 .δεν εκανα καποια αλλαγη ...  ποιος ξερει βρε Βασιλη ...

----------


## Gardelius

*Τα να κάνουν ...... << Σε τούτο το μάταιο κόσμο >> 

Ασε που έκλεισε και η .... ΕΡΤ!!!!*  ::

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> *έκλεισε και η .... ΕΡΤ!!!!*


Τελικά έπρεπε να κλείσει η ERT για να πάρω εγώ καρδερινάκια.

Να δούμε όταν θα πάω στην επόμενη γέννα...τι θα γίνει.

Σας βλέπω να έχετε μόνο ραδιόφωνο.

 ::

----------


## Gardelius

> *Να δούμε όταν θα πάω στην επόμενη γέννα...τι θα γίνει.*


*Θα πας Εκκλησία!!!!!!*

----------


## aeras

> αν τα καναρινια εκολλαπτονταν κανονικα ,ολα ή σχεδον ολα και ειχαμε μετα την εμφανιση της μαυρης τελειας ,με μεγαλη πιθανοτητα η οποια αιτια μπορει να ειχε σχεση με τις καρδερινες .Εντος του αυγου (που εχει γεννηθει απο καναρινι ) δεν ξερω να περνανε πρωτοζωα (ατοξοπλασμα ) .Δεν μολυνοντα τα πουλια εντος αυγου απο κοκκιδια ειτε λογω του μεγεθους τους (διακρινονται και με μικροσκοπιο και ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερα των μικροβιων ) ,ειτε λογω του οτι δεν μπορει να γινει ο κυκλος επωασης των ωοκυστων τους .Αρα οι καρδερινες εχουν ευθυνη (αν εχουν ) μονο για αυτο που γεννηθηκε τελικα .Εκτος αν η μαυρη τελεια στις καρδερινες δεν οφειλεται σε ατοξοπλασμα ... Γιατι ομως στα πουλια του Βασιλη υπαρχει προβλημα μονο στις καρδερινες πχ απο μυκοπλασμα ή circovirus ,οταν ως γνωστον και τα δυο εχουν πολυ πιο ευκολο τροπο μεταδοσης σε ολη την εκτροφη απο οτι το ατοξοπλασμα που απαιτει μεταφορα ωοκυστων; 
> 
> δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι οι καρδερινες ειναι η αιτια  στο προβλημα μαυρης τελειας στο καναρινακι του Βασιλη 
> 
> Μπορει ομως ενα ζευγαρι καρδερινων οι οποιες εχουν ατοξοπλασμα ,να επηρεασουν τα μικρα καναρινια που τους βαζουμε ενθετα ,με κανονικη ατοξοπλασματωση στο αμεσο μελλον της ζωης τους 
> 
> Μιχαλη στο ποστ 366 σε περιμενουν μερικα ερωτηματα ...


  Δημήτρη για όλα τα ερωτήματα σου έχω άποψη και κατ΄ιδίαν μπορώ να στην πω. Εδώ μέσα δεν πρόκειται να τοποθετηθώ.

----------


## jk21

αν και ειναι κατι που με στενοχωρει ,γιατι θα ηθελα οτι ξερουμε να το δινουμε σε ολους ,σιγουρα θα τα πουμε συντομα

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Εσύ δεν χρειάζεται να μάθεις, γνωρίζεις, εφόσον έχεις φτάσει στο επόμενο στάδιο της ίασης


απο αυτα που *δεν γνωριζω*, αυτη την στιγμη ο Βασιλης εχει γαρδελακια στα κλουβια του.

αρα καλα κανεις και δεν λες την γνωμη σου...........

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ.

Τα πουλάκια συνεχίζουν να μεγαλώνουν μια χαρα.

Το ίδιο και το καναρινάκι στα γαρδέλια.


Χρωστάω κάτι που δεν γράψαμε για το "πως" μπορεί να βοήθησε η απομάκρυνση της μαύρης τελείας απο τα μικρά καναρινάκια.(το υγρό αυτό το έφτιαξε ο Jk21 και μου το έφερε)


4 μερη  αλοη gel (nature's plus ) ,2 μερη epato sil της ****** (κανει και το millkthistle liquid nature's  plus  ) 4 μερη σιροπιου που εχω φτιαξει μεσα σε γλυκερινη
το ειχα κανει 
κουνωντας για 15 μερες μιγμα απο 2 κουταλια του γλ σκονη προπολη (την  βρισκουμε σε μπαλακια στο ****  ή και σε μελισσοκομους και την βαζουμε  καταψυξη και μετα σπαει με μεταλλικο γουδι ) , 1 κουταλι τριμμενο  δικταμο ,1 κουταλι εχινακια ,1 κουταλι αλθαια και ριχνοντας 10 σταγονες  αιθεριο ελαιο ριγανης (υπαρχει ετοιμο ) σε 10 κουταλια γλυκερινης )

κατι αναλογο κανουμε και με ετοιμα σκευασματα 
και  το περιγραφω  εδω  με δοσολογιες
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...009#post596009

----------


## jk21

εγω δεν το ειχα αναφερει ,οχι γιατι δεν ηθελα να δοθει στη δημοσιοτητα (ετσι κι αλλιως ηδη εχω δωσει κατι αναλογο στο αρθρο 
*Μαύρη τελεία των νεοσσών: που οφείλεται - αντιμετώπιση και γιατι παντα οτι μπορει να βοηθησει τα πουλια το λεω ελευθερο και σε ολους ! )*


αλλα γιατι ναι μεν πραγματι σε ΥΠΑΡΚΤΗ μαυρη τελεια ,υπηρξε τεραστια βελτιωση ,αλλα δεν ηθελα να ληφθει ως πανακεια ,αφου το μονο που θελω ,ειναι να βοηθησει σαν προταση ,στο να μην γινεται καταχρηση φαρμακων πιθανοτατα επικινδυνων για το μελλον της ζωης των νεοσσων ,μπροστα στο διλλημα των εκτροφεων φαρμακο ή  χανω τους νεοσσους .Αξιζει να εφαρμοσθει και απο αλλους σε περιπτωση εμφανισης και κυριως πριν και κατα τη γεννηση των αυγων .Παραλληλα περιμενα αν ειναι να αναφερθει απο το Βασιλη , απλα ο ανθρωπος με τα μαντζουνια και τις αναλυσεις ,δεν παει καλα (για αυτο και το επισυναπτομενο -σταλμενο κειμενακι απο μενα .... ) και αυτος ηταν ο λογος  που δεν το ειχε αναφερει μεχρι τωρα

----------


## Gardelius

_Μια ερώτηση αφελέστατη .... αλλα τι να κανουμε,....!!!! Η θεραπεία της <τελείας> γίνεται στην επομενη γεννα? Δηλ. αφού διαπιστώσουμε κατι τέτοιο στο ζευγάρι μας μετα ξεκινάμε τα μαντζούνια ...?_

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Προφανώς μιλάς για πρόληψη της μαύρης τελείας Λιάκο.

Νομίζω πως αντιμετωπίζεται

----------


## jk21

αν αναφερεσαι στην χρηση της πιο πανω συνταγης με βοτανα και προπολη ή στην αντιστοιχη στο αρθρο της μαυρης τελειας ,μπορει να γινει χρηση οποτεδηποτε ,ακομα και συνεχομενα (καλο κανει ) αλλα  σιγουρα λιγες μερες  πριν απο τα αυγα καθε γεννας και στην διαρκεια γεννησης των αυγων ,καθως και τις πρωτες μερες εκολλαψης των νεοσσων .Ακομα και ας μην υπαρχει μαυρη τελεια .Δρα εναντια σε κινδυνους βακτηριων ,οταν το ανοσοποιητικο των μικρων ειναι ακομα πολυ αδυναμο 

δεν εχει τους κινδυνους των φαρμακων και εχει ασφαλεια .Μπορω να το διαβεβαιωσω γιατι το χρησιμοποιω κυριως στην αυγοτροφη μου ,που δινω σε ΟΛΑ τα πουλια μου ανεξαιρετως ,σε συνεχη βαση ακομη και με μωρα μιας ημερας 

Για το ποσο σιγουρος ειμαι για την ασφαλεια της και τοσο ποσο πιστευα οτι ειχε ελπιδες να βοηθησει στο προβλημα ,μπορει να σας το πει ο Βασιλης ,οταν του την εδωσα την ημερα του καφε και του ειπα οτι εσυ θα κανεις οτι νομιζεις (δεν θα σε παρεξηγησω και να δωσεις φαρμακα αντι αυτου ,γιατι ξερω ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να ρισκαρεις εναντια σε αυτα που οι περισσοτεροι λενε ) αλλα εγω αν ειχα προβλημα ,αυτο θα εδινα και ξερω οτι θα βοηθησει σιγουρα στην αποβολη τοξινων ,ισως και σε θεραπεια

----------


## ninos

Μια βεβαιωση κ απο εμενα που αλοη κ epato sil, βαζω απο την πρωτη μερα στην αυγοτροφη των νεοσσων, χωρις κανενα προβλημα.
Στην προετοιμασια των γονιων, επισης βαζω στην ποτιστρα για 10 μερες.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## Gardelius

*Πολύ καλα πανε Βασιλη!!*  :Anim 25:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Koιτάξτε τον αρσενικό πως ταίζει.

Τα πουλιά είναι ταισμένα μια χαρά και ο τύπος επιμένει ξανά και ξανά.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Σήμερα πήρα το καναρινάκι απο τις καρδερίνες 7 ημερών που είναι μια χαρα.

Θέλω να μπω στην διαδικασία της τρίτης γέννας απο τα γαρδέλια.

Το Τιμπραντάκι το έβαλα μαζί με τα καρδερινάκια.Μόλις το πήρε χαμπάρι η θηλυκιά άρχισε αμέσως να το ταίζει.(έτσι κι αλλιως... αίμα της είναι)

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## antoninio

..μας φτιαχνεις τη μερα Βασιλη..πολυ ωραια ειναι..

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Για πάμε...

Σήμερα ξεκίνησα "σουπερμαντολίνη" στο ζευγαράκι μου για να πάμε για τρίτη γέννα. 

Είμαι περίεργος να δω τι θα γίνει με την μαύρη τελεία.

Αυριο βάζω φωλιά...

----------


## giorgos_

> Για πάμε...
> 
> Σήμερα ξεκίνησα "σουπερμαντολίνη" στο ζευγαράκι μου για να πάμε για τρίτη γέννα. 
> 
> Είμαι περίεργος να δω τι θα γίνει με την μαύρη τελεία.
> 
> Αυριο βάζω φωλιά...


Γιατι;; Ποσα πουλια θελεις;; Του χρονου τι θα κανεις;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Γιατι;; Ποσα πουλια θελεις;; Του χρονου τι θα κανεις;


Θα συνεχίσω κανονικά Γιώργο.

Θα ρίξω το βάρος στις καρδερίνες.

Να μην πάω για τρίτη γέννα ?

Να σου πω την αλήθεια...δοκιμάζω και το ζευγαράκι έτσι ώστε του χρόνου να ξέρω πολύ καλά πως και τι

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Σας ξέχασα σήμερα

Για πάρτε.

----------


## οδυσσέας

χωρισε την καναρα καποιες ωρες την ημερα και βοηθα εσυ τον αρσενικο, δινοντας κρεμα στα μικρα. για να παρει τα πανω της λιγο η καναρα και να αντεξει και στα επομενα.

----------


## Γιούρκας

:Happy0159:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> χωρισε την καναρα καποιες ωρες την ημερα και βοηθα εσυ τον αρσενικο, δινοντας κρεμα στα μικρα. για να παρει τα πανω της λιγο η καναρα και να αντεξει και στα επομενα.


Κώστα αυτό που βλέπεις γίνεται όλη την ημέρα.

Ταίζει μία ο ένας ...μία ο άλλος.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> 


Ενα κρυφό ταλέντο είναι ο φίλος μας ο Γιούρκας που του χρόνου θα τον δείτε ------------> ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΝ <---------- να ασχολείται με την εκτροφή της καρδερίνας.

Σωστός ?

----------


## Γιούρκας

Μπααααα.Σε παρακολουθω να μάθω καποια πραγματα  :winky:  και στο μελλον βλεπουμε...

----------


## xarhs

ο φιλος μας ο γιωργος(γιουρκας) ειναι μια κρυφη δυναμη.............       :Anim 19:

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Κώστα αυτό που βλέπεις γίνεται όλη την ημέρα.
> 
> Ταίζει μία ο ένας ...μία ο άλλος.


αυτο που ειπα για την καναρα το καταλαβες? 
η να το πω διαφορετικα? :Happy:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Τη χωρισα ορέ.

Αλλά ο αρσενικός τρεχει σαν τρελός....

Μια ταίζει τα μικρα ...μία την κανάρα...

Μόνο εμένα δεν ταίζει.........χαχαχα

----------


## οδυσσέας

καλο τις κανει να την ταιζει.

* αν πας κοντα στο κλουβι με ανοιχτο στομα θα σε ταισει, ειμαι σιγουρος. :Happy0196:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> καλο τις κανει να την ταιζει.
> 
> * αν πας κοντα στο κλουβι με ανοιχτο στομα θα σε ταισει, ειμαι σιγουρος.


Απο κει ήρθα...

Τελικά μια χαρα είναι η περίλλα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ξεκίνησαν ξανά τα γαρδέλια

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Συνεχίζουμε κανονικά.

Απίστευτος σκοτωμός στην νέα αυγοτροφή που έφτιαξα (μη γελάτε ρε).

Θα περιμένω κανα δυο μέρες και θα σας πω τι έβαλα μέσα (ότι μου κατέβηκε στο μυαλό)

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

ΜΟΛΟΓΑ ΡΕ,,,,

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ΜΟΛΟΓΑ ΡΕ,,,,


χαχαχαχα

Μη βιαζεσαι ορέ...

Πάντως και στο μικρο καρδερινάκι (Λάζαρο) που έβαλα δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς τι έπαθε μ αυτό που έτρωγε.

Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να δίνουμε και τα χορταρικά που τους δίνεις εσύ.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Tην τύχη μου μέσα....

Το πρωί πήγα να βάλω αυγοτροφή στα γαρδελάκια και μου έφυγε ένα.

Πριν απο λίγο πήγα να ξαναβάλω και το είδα που το τάιζαν απο τα κάγκελα.Εχω βάλει και καπατσέτο αλλά δεν πάει το σκασμένο.

Καμια ιδέα ?

Μην μου πειτε για λάστιχα και νερα γιατί δεν είναι κανάρι.Κινειται απιστευτα γρήγορα.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Προσπαθησε ρε με το λαστιχο, συν τον καπατζε. Βαλε και ενα κλουβι αδειο με ανοιχτη πορτα, μπας και παει να μπει μεσα.

----------


## aeras

Βάλε στο καπατσέτο ποτίστρα με νερό. Βάλε πατήθρα από μέσα στο κλουβί προς τα έξω, πήγαινε όταν νυχτώσει ίσως να κάθεται στο κλουβί.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Προσπαθησε ρε με το λαστιχο, συν τον καπατζε. Βαλε και ενα κλουβι αδειο με ανοιχτη πορτα, μπας και παει να μπει μεσα.


Μόλις βγήκα στο μπαλκόνι πέταξε στην απέναντι πολυκατοικία ρε Γιώργη σε χρόνο μηδεν.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βάλε στο καπατσέτο ποτίστρα με νερό. Βάλε πατήθρα από μέσα στο κλουβί προς τα έξω, πήγαινε όταν νυχτώσει ίσως να κάθεται στο κλουβί.


Τα έχω κάνει ήδη ...Μιχάλη.

----------


## aeras

Μην το αγριεύεις, περίμενε όταν νυχτώσει

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Μην το αγριεύεις, περίμενε όταν νυχτώσει


Για να δούμε...

Αν γλυτώσει βέβαια απ τις καρακάξες.

----------


## xarhs

στο κλουβι που ειναι οι ''γονεις'' προσπαθησε να αφησεις κενη μονο την πλευρα που ειναι το καπατσετο......... ετσι ωστα να μπει μεσα αναγκαστικα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> στο κλουβι που ειναι οι ''γονεις'' προσπαθησε να αφησεις κενη μονο την πλευρα που ειναι το καπατσετο......... ετσι ωστα να μπει μεσα αναγκαστικα


Το σκέφτηκα κι αυτό Χάρη αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως μου παρατησουν τα άλλα 3 μικρά....αν κάνω τέτοια αλλάγη.

----------


## Efthimis98

Από τις καρακάξες θα γλυτώσει!
Το θέμα είναι να το πιάσεις........... αυτό μόλις νυχτώσει θα το δεις στο κλουβί των γονιών του. 
Δεν θα απομακρυνθεί. Οι καρδερίνες έρχονται στο κάλεσμα των γονιών τους, το ίδιο που γίνεται και στην φύση! Δηλ. μόλις σκαρίσουν κρύβονται και εμφανίζονται μόνο για τάισμα!
Πιστεύω ότι θα κοιμηθεί κοντά στους γονείς του. 
Πάντως αν δεν γίνει τίποτα σήμερα, νωρίς το πρωί που θα είναι πεινασμένο, προσπάθησε να το πιάσεις με κάτι ... καμία πετσέτα ή όπως είπε ο φίλος Γιώργος, βρέξε το!!!

----------


## xarhs

βασιλη μηπως εχει καποιος αλλος αλλο καπατσετο??? να βαλεις και σε αλλες μεριες.

αμα εχεις βαλει εξωτερικα πατηθρες βγαλ τες ετσι ωστα να πει να στηριχτει στην παγιδα...........

η τελευταια λυση αν το θες πισω ειναι με κολλα......... (κρεπ) αμα γινεται που βγαινει ευκολα απο τα φτερα.

----------


## xarhs

> Από τις καρακάξες θα γλυτώσει!
> Το θέμα είναι να το πιάσεις........... αυτό μόλις νυχτώσει θα το δεις στο κλουβί των γονιών του. 
> Δεν θα απομακρυνθεί. Οι καρδερίνες έρχονται στο κάλεσμα των γονιών τους, το ίδιο που γίνεται και στην φύση! Δηλ. μόλις σκαρίσουν κρύβονται και εμφανίζονται μόνο για τάισμα!
> Πιστεύω ότι θα κοιμηθεί κοντά στους γονείς του. 
> Πάντως αν δεν γίνει τίποτα σήμερα, νωρίς το πρωί που θα είναι πεινασμένο, προσπάθησε να το πιάσεις με κάτι ... καμία πετσέτα ή όπως είπε ο φίλος Γιώργος, βρέξε το!!!


και στο κλουβι να κοιμηθει , μπορει με το παραμικρο κιχ του βασιλη να φυγει....... τα αγριοπουλια εχουν αντανακλαστικα στον παραμικρο θορυβο το βραδυ , και πετανε οπου βρουνε στα σκοταδια

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπορείς να αποσύρεις τον ένα γονιό σε μία ζευγαρώστρα ...
Θα βάλεις το χώρισμα και θα αφήσεις την μία πόρτα από την άδεια μεριά ανοιχτή!

Από εκεί ίσως να μπει και έτσι να κλείσεις την πόρτα και να το πιάσεις.  ( θα παρακολουθείς κρυφά το μπαλκόνι κ.τ.λ )

----------


## Efthimis98

> και στο κλουβι να κοιμηθει , μπορει με το παραμικρο κιχ του βασιλη να φυγει....... τα αγριοπουλια εχουν αντανακλαστικα στον παραμικρο θορυβο το βραδυ , και πετανε οπου βρουνε στα σκοταδια


Θα πάει ήσυχα δεν θα τρέχει, και θα το ρίξει μία μεγάλη και βαριά-βρεγμένη πετσέτα!
Είναι δύσκολο να το πιάσεις....

----------


## lagreco69

> Tην τύχη μου μέσα....
> 
> Το πρωί πήγα να βάλω αυγοτροφή στα γαρδελάκια και μου έφυγε ένα.
> 
> Πριν απο λίγο πήγα να ξαναβάλω και το είδα που το τάιζαν απο τα κάγκελα.Εχω βάλει και καπατσέτο αλλά δεν πάει το σκασμένο.
> 
> Καμια ιδέα ?
> 
> Μην μου πειτε για λάστιχα και νερα γιατί δεν είναι κανάρι.Κινειται απιστευτα γρήγορα.


Οχι βρε φιλε! 

Βρες απο καπου λιγο ψιλο διχτυ ψαρεματος, κανε καμια πατεντα  με ενα σχοινι να το τραβας και να πεφτει και βαλε το κανενα μετρο πανω απο την κλουβα. μολις παει να το ταισουν οι γονεις, ριξε το διχτυ.

* Μικρος εβλεπα πολυ Μαγκαιβερ.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xarhs

βασιλη το πιασες το πουλακι???

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> βασιλη το πιασες το πουλακι???


Δυστυχώς.

Είναι στο απέναντι μπαλκόνι όπου και κούρνιασε εκεί....και ο ιδιοκτήτης λείπει.

----------


## xarhs

πωωω γκαντεμια......... στησε αντισχοινο ποτε θα ερθει

----------


## saxo_29

Λοιπον Βασιλη λεγε,,σε ποιο οροφο ειναι κλπ..να ετοιμασω σχοινια και γαντζους να σκαρφαλωσουμε να το πιασουμε στον υπνο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Αύριο πρωί πρωί θα ζητάει τροφή από τους γονείς.... μόνο μην γίνει τίποτα κατά την διάρκεια του βραδιού , αν και δεν πιστεύω..... αλλά ο διάολος έχει πολλά ποδάρια...  :sad:

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη βαλε στον καπατσε μεσα νερο (το πρωτο που θα εχει αναγκη πρωι πρωι ) και οτι λιχουδια εχει αρχισει να τρωει τωρα που κλαρωσε .Αν βρεις προσφορο ,βαλε και καποιο χορταρικο (γλυστριδα το ιδανικο ,την λατρευουν ) οποιο εχεις 

δεν προκειται να φυγει ουτε αυριο .Αφου βρηκε το δρομο του γυρισμου (ηταν το μονο για το οποιο ανησυχουσα ) θα ερχεται να ταιζετε απο τους γονεις 

εναλλακτικα του καπατσε 

αν η ζευγαρωστρα εχει χωρισμα ,το βαζεις και ανοιγεις την πορτα απο την μια μερια για να μπορει να μπει και απο την αλλη εχεις τους γονεις .Αν μπει μεσα ,θα προλαβεις να το καταβρεξεις λιγο και να κλεισεις την πορτα . Ή κανε κανενα κολπο με σχοινακι να το κλεινεις εσυ απο μακρια

----------


## mitsman

Εμενα ενα περυσι που μου εφυγε το επιασα με αποχη μετα απο μια μερα!!!!! ηταν στα καγκελα και ταιζοταν!

----------


## Efthimis98

Του Βασίλη είναι πιο έξυπνο μικρόόό .... τα βλέπει!!!  :winky:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Λοιπον, τα καταφερες?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Σημερα δεν ακούγεται πουθενά το γαρδελάκι....

----------


## panos70

κριμα ρε φιλε γμτ

----------


## οδυσσέας

αυριο θα ειναι εξω απο το κλουβι και θα το πιασεις με τα χερια σου. :winky:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Εσύ θα μας τρελάνεις.

Μπήκες ορεξάτος μετα την αποτοξίνοση που έκανες

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ....
> Απίστευτος σκοτωμός στην νέα αυγοτροφή που έφτιαξα...


θελω να παρατηρησεις αυτα τα δυο βιντεο και να μου πεις αν βλεπεις διαφορα στον τροπο ταισματος.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δεν μπορώ να δω αυτό που θες...

Για λέγε ορέ

Μήπως εχει να κάνει με το αυγό και την αυγοτροφή ?

----------


## οδυσσέας

βλεπεις ποσο δυσκολευεται να ταισει τον αχταρμα αυγοσποροξηροκαρποτροφης, σε σχεση με το αυγο?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Απο θέμα καλύτερης υγείας ομως για τους νεοσσούς ?

----------


## οδυσσέας

εσυ θα μας πεις για την υγεια τους.

θα μας πεις πως ''εμπνευστικες'' να φτιαξεις την ζυγουροτροφη? :winky:  (που ειναι το θεμα δεν το βρισκω?).

----------


## Gardelius

> εσυ θα μας πεις για την υγεια τους.
> 
> θα μας πεις πως ''εμπνευστικες'' να φτιαξεις την ζυγουροτροφη? (που ειναι το θεμα δεν το βρισκω?).


*Η ζυγουροτροφή μου.*

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> εσυ θα μας πεις για την υγεια τους.


Νοιωθεις καταξιωμένος εσύ να μας πεις για την υγεία τους και απαξιώνεις τον Βασίλη?

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> βλεπεις ποσο δυσκολευεται να ταισει τον αχταρμα αυγοσποροξηροκαρποτροφης, σε σχεση με το αυγο?




Εδώ προσπαθείς να ακυρώσεις αυτό που θα έτρωγαν στην φύση.
Μόνον αυγό δεν θα έτρωγαν.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Νοιωθεις καταξιωμένος εσύ να μας πεις για την υγεία τους και απαξιώνεις τον Βασίλη?


ο Βασιλης την ταιζει, εγω θα πω για την υγεια των πουλιων του :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Εδώ προσπαθείς να ακυρώσεις αυτό που θα έτρωγαν στην φύση.
> Μόνον αυγό δεν θα έτρωγαν.


ποσα πουλια εχεις δει να τρωνε στην φυση μιγδαλα, βραζιλιανικο φιστικι, καρυδια.......δεν ακυρωνω τιποτα. 
η αυγοτροφη που εφτιαξε ο Βασιλης, χωρις τους σπορους μεσα, ιδιος η κια, ειναι μια καλη τροφη για πουλια που τρωνε μονα τους και δεν χρειαζεται να την βγαλουν για να ταισουν.

εχω ανεβασει τοσα βιντεο με ταισμα μικρων σε φωλια στη φυση, ριξε μια ματια και αν δεις οτι κανουν οπως η καναρα που τρομαζει να βγαλει την τροφη για να ταισει, εδω ειμαι να το κουβεντιασουμε.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Απο θέμα καλύτερης υγείας ομως για τους νεοσσούς?


αν τα υλικα τα ανακατευεις μονος σου καλως, αλλιως ειναι σαν να θελεις να κανεις υγιεινη διατροφη, αλλα να τρως φαγητα μονο απ'εξω.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Σήμερα έσκασε η τρίτη φουρνιά απο τα γαρδέλια που θα τα αφήσω στους γονείς.....και έφτιαξε φωλιά και το 2ο ζευγάράκι.

----------


## οδυσσέας

αυτα ειναι τα συμφεροντα μου...... να ακουω να βγαινουν γαρδελακια μπαλκανικα στα κλουβια σας.

ετοιμασου για καινουργια ταισματα. :Anim 59:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> αυτα ειναι τα συμφεροντα μου...... να ακουω να βγαινουν γαρδελακια μπαλκανικα στα κλουβια σας.
> 
> ετοιμασου για καινουργια ταισματα.


Τα έχω έτοιμα...

Δεν σου λέω 

Δεν σου λέω

 :Youpi:

----------


## οδυσσέας

μπορει και να μην μου πεις. μολογατα ολαααα ::

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Πληροφοριακά να αναφέρω πως τα γαρδέλια έσκασαν απ τ αυαγά την 12η μέρα.

(Μήτσο....black spot ....ξανά)

----------


## οδυσσέας

φανταζομαι τι ζεστη θα εχει το μπαλκονι σου.

πες του Μιχαλη να ερθει να δει αν ειναι μπλακ σποτ η οχι.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> φανταζομαι τι ζεστη θα εχει το μπαλκονι σου.


Ο ήλιος είναι μέχρι τις 12 το μεσημέρι.

Μετά είναι συνεχώς σκιά. (οχι απο τεντα)

----------


## mitsman

το φαρμακο παγκοσμιως ειναι ενα.... τυλαν..... και μετα ερχονται τα αυγα και γεμιζουν οι φωλιες και αδειαζουν αλλες...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> το φαρμακο παγκοσμιως ειναι ενα.... τυλαν..... και μετα ερχονται τα αυγα και γεμιζουν οι φωλιες και αδειαζουν αλλες...


Μπααααα

Χλωμό.

----------


## jk21

αστον βρε Βασιλη ...μονο εγω τον πιανω αυτον ... ο στοχος δεν ειναι εντος 

Ξεκινα μαντζουνι σε νερο και τροφη και βλεπουμε

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Ο ήλιος είναι μέχρι τις 12 το μεσημέρι.
> 
> Μετά είναι συνεχώς σκιά. (οχι απο τεντα)


μεχρι τις 12 βαραει ο ηλιος την κλουβα?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> μεχρι τις 12 βαραει ο ηλιος την κλουβα?


Μια γωνία της κατασκευής βαράει Κώστα.

Τα νέα γαρδελάκια ζουν και βασιλεύουν.

----------


## οδυσσέας

προσπαθησε ο ηλιος να βαραει εκει μονο μεχρι τις 10. τα νεα γαρδελακια δεν θα τα δουμε???????

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> προσπαθησε ο ηλιος να βαραει εκει μονο μεχρι τις 10. τα νεα γαρδελακια δεν θα τα δουμε???????


Αυριο θα σε φτιάξω

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> τα νεα γαρδελακια δεν θα τα δουμε???????

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## nikoslarisa

Μπραβο εκτροφαρα μου!με το καλο Βασιλη!!!  :Youpi:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Μου πετάει τα δαχτυλίδια η άτιμη η θηλυκιά αλλά δεν θα της περάσει....

 :Party0035:

----------


## sarpijk

Εγω τα καλυπτω με λευκοπλαστ και το λερωνω απο πανω με κουτσουλια απο τη φωλια. Ριξε και λιγα φλουδια στη φωλια. Ασε και ενα δυο ασπορα αυγα μεσα να κρυβονται τα ποδια των μικρων.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Εγω τα καλυπτω με λευκοπλαστ και το λερωνω απο πανω με κουτσουλια απο τη φωλια. Ριξε και λιγα φλουδια στη φωλια. Ασε και ενα δυο ασπορα αυγα μεσα να κρυβονται τα ποδια των μικρων.


Στέφανε λες να μην τα κάνω και γω αυτά ?

Μιλάμε για καρδερίνα ---> αετός

Δεν την ξεγελας με τίποτα για την ώρα.

Φαντάζομαι πως βγαίνουν ψιλο-εύκολα τα δαχτυλίδια και γι αυτό τα πετάει.

Το κάνω επιτηδες όμως για να το συνηθίζει σιγά σιγά...

----------


## adreas

΄Βγάλε  ποιο  καθαρή  φωτό  να  δω  δεν  μεγαλώνουν  σωστά  είναι  αδύνατα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ΄Βγάλε  ποιο  καθαρή  φωτό  να  δω  δεν  μεγαλώνουν  σωστά  είναι  αδύνατα


Το ξέρω Ανδρέα....

Αλλά...

Μόλις τα πέταξε έξω μαζί με τα δαχτυλίδια...

ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΗ-------------> Super ζευγάρι.

Σε λίγο θα ξέρω πως θα αντιδράσουν τα κανάρια

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Η αντίδραση της κανάρας όταν της έβαλα τα δύο καρδερινάκια....




Ενας τρελός πανικός στην κλούβα.

Η κανάρα ασχολείται με τα νέα καρδερινάκια και ο αρσενικός συνεχίζει να ταίζει τα μεγάλα γαρδέλια....

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!μπραβο!!

----------


## NIKOSP

Μπραβο ρε Βασιλη καλη συνεχεια.....!!!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Και δω ...νομίζω πως για φέτος κλείνει η αναπαραγωγική μου περίοδος όσο αναφορα τις καρδερίνες και τα Timbrados μου...με απολογισμό 7 καρδερινάκια και άπειρα τιμπραντάκια...

----------


## NIKOSP

Μπραβο ρε φιλε αντε και του χρονου να σου πανε ολα καλα!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ηδη αρχισε ο σχεδιασμός της νέας χρονιάς....

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΣΙΛΗ να σαι παντα καλα και να ειναι παντα καλα και τα γαρδελια σου και τα υπεραξια καναρινακια -θετοι γονεις ! 

σε ευχαριστουμε για την ισως μοναδικη παρουσιαση εκτροφης καρδερινας ,οπως την ηθελα και την ονειρευομουνα απο αρκετους αλλους ,που ζητησανε την δημιουργια της ενοτητας αυτης στο φορουμ μας !

του χρονου ευχομαι να ζησουμε πολλαπλα τετοιες στιγμες και απο σενα και απο αλλα παιδια ,που θα δοκιμασετε ξανα την γεματη συναισθηματα εκτροφη της καρδερινας !

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Πάρτε ακόμα 3 γαρδελάκια.

Δεν είναι δικά μου αλλά δεν έχει σημασία......χαχαχαχα

Ειναι αυτουνού που θα μου κάνει πρωτος "like"

Aντε ντε..... :Youpi:

----------


## ARMANDO

> Πάρτε ακόμα 3 γαρδελάκια.
> 
> Δεν είναι δικά μου αλλά δεν έχει σημασία......χαχαχαχα
> 
> Ειναι αυτουνού που θα μου κάνει πρωτος "like"
> 
> Aντε ντε.....


Είσαι πολυ μεγάλη καρδιά φίλε μου!!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

μπραβο σας!!!

----------


## antonispahn

> Και δω ...νομίζω πως για φέτος κλείνει η αναπαραγωγική μου περίοδος όσο αναφορα τις καρδερίνες και τα Timbrados μου...με απολογισμό 7 καρδερινάκια και άπειρα τιμπραντάκια...


Συγχαριτηρια καλη τυχη με τα πουλακια

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

μα το καλο κ στο κλαδι βασιλη....

----------


## cchristofis

Μπράβο Βασίλη! Με το καλό και στο κλαρί!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Μπράβο Βασίλη! Με το καλό και στο κλαρί!


Γεια σου Χρηστάρα....

Να σαι καλά..

----------


## Γιούρκας

Να σου ζήσουν Βασίλη  :bye:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Στην ουρά για την αυγοτροφή....

----------


## Efthimis98

Πωπωπω μεγάλωσαν κι αυτά ... κουκλιά έγιναν!!!!  :Happy: 
Θυμάσαι πως ήταν πολύ μικρά σαν σκουλικάκια και έγιναν ολόκληροι πούλαλοι!!! Τι γίνεται με το ζευγάρι γαρδελιών, πως πάνε εκείνα τα μικρά;;;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Τι γίνεται με το ζευγάρι γαρδελιών, πως πάνε εκείνα τα μικρά;;;


Μια χαρά μεγαλώνουν κι αυτά.

Και θα έχουμε συνέχεια και με το αλλο ζευγαράκι

----------


## panos70

Φιλαρακι ειναι σουπερ τα μικρα σου να τα χαιρεσαι .............απλα πανεμορφα   κι ενα μπραβο για την επιτυχια σου με τις καρδερινες  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## vag21

ειναι η γνωστη αυγοτροφη που ξερω?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ειναι η γνωστη αυγοτροφη που ξερω?


Πάνω κάτω ....ναι.

Συχνές αλλαγές θα πρέπει να γίνονται σε ότι δίνουμε στα πουλιά....είτε αυγοτροφή είναι αυτή είτε σπόροι.Παίζει σπουδαίο ρόλο για την υγεία των πουλιών η ποικιλία της τροφής.

----------


## mitsman

Εγω Βασιλη στα ειχα πει και απο το τηλεφωνο, πιστευω οτι η συνηθεια ειναι ο καλυτερος τροπος για την δεκτικοτητα μιας τροφης.... αν την αλλαξουμε σιγουρα αρχικα θα εχουμε εστω και για λιγο μια δυσπιστια απο τα πουλια!

Επισης η συνεχης αλλαγη τροφης μπορει να προκαλεσει εντερικα στα πουλια..... Προσφατα συζητουσα με εναν φιλο μου που θα παρω πουλια και μιλουσαμε για το πως μπορω να εξαλειψω τους κινδυνους να παθουν κατι τα πουλια... ενα απο τα πολλα αλλα πιο βασικα απο ολα κατα την γνωμη του ειναι τον πρωτο καιρο να ταιζω αποκλειστικα την τροφη του και στην συνεχεια σταδιακα να ενταξω εγω αυτη που θελω να τα ταιζω!

Το ιδιο γινεται και με τα σκυλια... αν τα ταιζεις μια συγκεκριμενη εταιρια και αλλαξεις βλεπεις οτι τα κοπρανα ειναι υγρα τον πρωτο καιρο!!!

Η ποικιλια τροφης σιγουρα δινει ζωη στα πουλια...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ο κάθε εκτροφέας έχει σίγουρα τον τρόπο του.

Οταν εννοώ αλλάγη εννοώ πως θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να αλλάζει ανάλογα σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκονται τα πουλιά. (πτερρόροια , αναπαραγωγή κλπ)

Αλλοι δίνουν κελαιδίνη και έχουν υγιέστατα πουλιά...και κάποιοι το ψάχνουν τόσο πολύ μεχρι να τα σκάσουν . Θεωρώ πως πρέπει να είμαι (τουλάχιστον εγώ) κάπου στην μέση.

Και μέχρι στιγμής νομίζω πως τα καταφέρνω.

----------


## mitsman

Τα αποτελεσματα μιλάνε απο μονα τους... 
Το οτι αναλογα με την εποχη αλλαζουμε και την διατροφη αυτο ειναι κατι αυτονοητο!

Νομιζα οτι ελεγες να αλλαζουμε την διατροφη απο μερα σε μερα!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Πόσα αρσενικά ?

Πόσα θηλυκά ?

----------


## jk21

και οι δυο μιλατε σε σωστη βαση 

σταδιακες αλλαγες ,μιγμα σπορων και τα υπολοιπα  αναλογα την εποχη ,αλλα ειτε το χρειαζονται διατροφικα ειτε μονο απο θεμα ψυχολογιας και μονο (και αυτο μου αρκει ) στα ιθαγενη πρεπει να προσπαθουμε να δινουμε (οσο ειναι εφικτο στον καθενα μας ) το καλυτερο  ,ξεκινωντας απο σπορους της φυσης οπως τους παιρνουμε σε κλωναρια απο αυτη ,συνεχιζοντας σε μιγμα που εστω να περιεχει καποιους απο αυτους και τελειωνοντας στα συμπληρωματα που συγκεκριμενες εποχες του εκτροφικου ετους ,τα ιθαγενη εχουν αναγκη ,αν δεν ταιζονται με ζωικη πρωτεινη σε επαρκεια ,ειτε γιατι δεν υπαρχει ,ειτε δεν ειναι αποδεκτη ,ειτε δεν ειναι ασφαλης

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Αν δεν έχουν ζωική πρωτείνη δεν θα μπορέσουν να ζήσουν ?

----------


## vag21

ενα αρσενικο δυο θηλυκα?

----------


## jk21

τα πουλια θελουν γυρω στο 17 % στην περιοδο μετα τον απογαλακτισμο και γυρω στο 19 με 21 % οσο ειναι στη φωλια .Παραλληλα σε σωστη ποσοστοση αμινοξεων χρησιμων .Αυτο με τους σπορους δεν ειναι ικανο να επιτευχθει αν παραλληλα δεν ειναι φουλ λιπαρο το μιγμα και αν θα μπορουσε θα ηθελε φουλ κανναβουρι ,που απο οτι ξερω (το ειχε βρει προσφατα και μας ειχε βαλει λινκ ο Γιωργος ο Ασωτος και το ειχα δει παλιοτερα οταν εψαχνα πληροφοριες για το βαψιμο της μασκας ) μπορει να επηρεασει αν θυμαμαι προς το μοβ τα κιτρινα φτερα .

Αυτο που μπορει να ανεβασει την πρωτεινη και ειδικα τα αμινοξεα που ειναι κρισιμα για τα πουλια (κυριως η λυσινη ,αλλα και η μεθειονινη ,τρυπτοφανη  ,οπως και η κυστεινη για το φτερωμα ) ειναι το αυγο ,αρκει να ειναι αποδεκτο και αν δινουμε και εξτρα ασπραδι ,για να μην ανεβαινουν πολυ τα λιπαρα .Αλλιως καποιο συμπληρωμα οπως η γυρη ,ενα πολυβιταμινουχο συνθετικο με αμινοξεα αλλα με προσεγμενη χορηγηση για να μην εχουμε υπερβασεις ή και καποιο πρωτεινουχο φυσικο σαν συμπληρωμα σε σκονη πχ ασπραδι αυγου ,πρωτεινη αρακα σε σκονη , πρωτεινη κανναβουριου ,σπιρουλινα 

αυτο ειναι το σωστο .απο κει και περα εκτος απο εναν οργανισμο ταισμενο σωστα ,υπαρχουν και αυτοι που παντα ζουσανε και με ελλειψεις .Δεν νομιζω να πεθαινανε παντοτε τα μωρα των ανθρωπων στην πατριδα μας ,ακομα και σε δυσκολες ημερες .Απλα η σωστη αναπτυξη και η υγεια στην πορεια της ζωης ενος οργανισμου σαφως επηρεαζεται απο την διατροφη στην παιδικη ηλικια 

θα ηταν ενδιαφερον παντως ,να εχουμε μαρτυριες εκτροφεων που μεγαλωσαν καρδερινακια ,με σπορους και μονο

----------


## mitsman

Ολα θηλυκα μου δειχνουν εμενα.... αλλα δεν ξερω σε αυτη την ηλικια κατα ποσο δειχνουν τα πουλια απο τις φτερουγες!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Στέφανε (sarpijk) θέλω τη γνώμη σου για το φύλο των γαρδελιών.

----------


## mitsman

Εσύ τι πιστεύεις Βασίλη??? οταν ειναι στο κλαδι βλεπεις καποια διαφορα στην κλίση του σώματος τους????
Βλεπεις καποιο απο τα πουλακια να εχει πιο στρογγυλο κεφαλακι απο τα αλλα????????

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Εσύ τι πιστεύεις Βασίλη??? οταν ειναι στο κλαδι βλεπεις καποια διαφορα στην κλίση του σώματος τους????
> Βλεπεις καποιο απο τα πουλακια να εχει πιο στρογγυλο κεφαλακι απο τα αλλα????????


Και γω για θηλυκά τα βλέπω και τα 3.

Αν θυμάστε είχα αναφέρει και στην αρχή πως έβλεπα 3 θηλυκά και 1 αρσενικό.Ειχα αναφέρει επίσης ότι μου έφυγε το αρσενικό (στον Βαγγέλη νομίζω).

Τις φωτό τις έστειλα και για εξετάσεις DNA.Αναμένω τα αποτελέσματα. :Love0038:

----------


## mitsman

> .


το φιλι ειναι σε εμενα???????
τα δικα μου τι ειναι??? εσυ που ξερεις τα μυστικα!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> το φιλι ειναι σε εμενα???????
> τα δικα μου τι ειναι??? εσυ που ξερεις τα μυστικα!


Δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω...

Αν ήξερα εγω τα μυστικά εσεις που ασχολειστε τοσα χρόνια τι θα έπρεπε να ξέρετε ?

Απλά έχω "μύτη"

 :Love0038:

----------


## nikoslarisa

> Στην ουρά για την αυγοτροφή....


μπραβο Βασιλη.πολυ ωραια

----------


## jk21

εγω απλα εχω να πω ,οτι οι << Mυτες >> ( και δεν εννοω τη δικη σου ) εχουν απαιτησεις για ελευθερες ενοτητες αναπαραγωγης , αλλα δεν μας λενε τι << μυριζουνε >> 

Σχετικα με το φτερωμα στα ανηλικα (juveniles ) απο τις πληροφοριες που υπαρχουν δημοσια ,πρεπει να ειναι εστω στην εναρξη της πτεροριας τα πουλια για να δουμε κατι .Παντως απο καθαρα εμπειρικη παρατηρηση ,τα αρσενικα εχουν πιο στρογγυλο ,ορθιο κεφαλι και οχι μακροστενο χαμηλο

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Βέβαια και 3 θηλυκα δεν με χαλάνε καθόλου...αν και έχουν δωθεί σε καλούς φίλους.

Εχω άλλα 2 που μεγαλώνουν αστραπιαία ...έχω το Λάζαρο....έχω και τις δύο καρδερίνες που κλωσάνε τα νέα αυγά τους.

Εχουμε πουλάκια...δηλάδή.

Ετσι όπως πάω με βλέπω τα Χριστούγεννα να αγοράζω πουλιά γιατί θα τα έχω δώσει όλα.....χαχαχαχα  (είμαι και μαζόχα άμα λάχει να ούμε).

Βέβαια έχω και καλά φιλαράκια που έχουν προσφερθεί να μου χαρίσουν γαρδελάκια και τους ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Μόλις κλάρωσε ένα μικρό θηλυκό ακόμα.

Σαν να κοιτάει προς την Πάτρα αυτό μου φαίνεται.  :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

Αυτα ειναι!! 
Φαινεται ξεκαθαρα! εδω κοιταει.  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## johnrider

video θέλουμε.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Νέο αίμα....ακόμα 2 καρδερινάκια και έχουμε πολύ δρόμο ακόμα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα!!! 
Πραγματικά όλοι χαιρόμαστε που σε έχουμε κοντά μας!!!!  :Happy: 

Συνολικός απολογισμός τώρα;  :winky:

----------


## NIKOSP

Μπραβο ρε φιλαρακι... να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Εξι καρδερινάκια και τα δύο ζευγάρια να κλωσάνε απο 5 αυγά.

----------


## teo24

Εμπαινε Βασιλη.εμπαινε.Να σου ζησουν ολα αλλα φιλε μην κανεις τσιγκουνιες στις φωτο.....Ξερεις πως τις περιμενουμε :bye:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Σημερινή ωοσκόπηση στο ζευγάρι νάμπερ τού.

5 -----------> 5

 :Youpi:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

O τσαμπουκάς της παρέας είναι ο Λάζαρος.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Και συνεχίζουμε....

Αλλα δύο γαρδελάκια απο την τελευταία γέννα (4η) του πρώτου ζευγαριού.Αποφάσισα να μην βάλω δαχτυλίδια.Ταίζουν και οι δύο σαν τρελοί.

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο Βασιλη ! ολα να πανε καλα !!!


αν θες κανε και μικροαλλαγες ενισχυσης στην αυγοτροφη με βαση την νεα συνταγη του Μητσου  *Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Μπραβο Βασιλη ! ολα να πανε καλα !!!
> 
> 
> αν θες κανε και μικροαλλαγες ενισχυσης στην αυγοτροφη με βαση την νεα συνταγη του Μητσου  *Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*


Για έναν περίεργο τρόπο την συγκεκριμένη περίοδο τσακίζουν το σκέτο αυγουλάκι....και θα μείνω σ αυτό.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Πάντως είναι κρίμα που στο συγκεκριμένο ζευγάρι δεν έβαλε δαχτυλίδια ο προηγούμενος εκτροφέας.

Θα βλέπατε ζωντανά... απίστευτες στιγμές όσο αναφορά την αναπαραγωγή της καρδερίνας...απο το χτίσιμο της φωλιάς και απο τα δύο πουλάκια μέχρι το τάισμα και απο τους δύο γονείς.

Ελπίζω του χρόνου που θα έχουν σχεδόν όλα τα πουλάκια μου δαχτυλίδια να σας αποζημιώσω.

----------


## jk21

Κανόνες Χρήσης Ενότητας των Ιθαγενών

*4. Για την ζήτηση πληροφοριών φροντίδας και αναπαραγωγής ιθαγενών , κάθε ιδιοκτήτης οφείλει στο πρώτο ποστ να δημοσιεύει φωτογραφία στην οποία θα φαίνεται καθαρά το δαχτυλίδι << κλειστου τύπου >> του πουλιού.Η διαχείριση διατηρεί το δικαίωμα της αποδοχής και περιπτώσεων πουλιών μη δαχτυλιδωμένων ,εφόσον η ίδια έχει άμεση γνώση της προέλευσης τους ,ως αποτέλεσμα πραγματικής εκτροφής 


Βασιλη δεν θυμαμαι αν σου το ειχαμε αρνηθει αρχικα ,αλλα εχουμε μιλησει κατ ιδιαν για την προελευση των πουλιων ,με συγκεκριμενα ονοματα και καταστασεις και κυριως εχουμε δει μια ολοκληρη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο ,να τιμας την ενοτητα της αναπαραγωγης ,με παρουσιαση πραγματικης εκτροφης ,με συχνες ζωντανες παραστασεις ,γεμιζοντας μας συχνα συγκινηση και χωρις κομπασμο για την οποια επιτυχια σου ,που δειχνει το δρομο και σε νεα παιδια να πραξουν παρομοια 

τα καφε γραμματα γινανε για τετοιες περιπτωσεις .Οταν δεν ειδαμε ζωντανες στιγμες απο αυτους που περιμεναμε πριν απο σενα ,μαλλον ειναι η ωρα να δουμε απο σενα . Ή μαλλον οχι απο εσενα ,αλλα απο τους πραγματικους πρωταγωνιστες ! τα πουλια .Εμεις ειμαστε απλα διαχειριστες τους ... οι εκτροφεις ειναι οι κομπαρσοι !*

----------


## lagreco69

Δωσε υλικο στον λαο.  :Happy:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δυστυχώς δεν θα το κάνω. (ακόμα τουλάχιστον)

Δεν θέλω την παραμικρή αμφιβολία από κανένα μέλος του Φόρουμ για το "αν" τα πουλιά είναι εκτροφής ή όχι.

Και κάποια στιγμή είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα αναφερθεί.

Ανοιξα κάποια στιγμή ένα thread για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και εισέπραξα άλλα μηνύματα όσο αναφορά την παρουσίαση των πουλιών χωρίς δαχτυλίδια   			 			 				*Παρουσίαση ιθαγενών στο GBC*Εν κατακλείδι....ας μείνουμε για την ώρα εδώ που είμαστε και ας ελπίσουμε του χρόνου να δούμε πολλές ΣΩΣΤΕΣ εκτροφές και απο άλλα παιδιά.Και θα ήθελα να δω περισότερους νέους εκτροφείς όπως έχω ξανα-ανεφέρει και πριν λίγο καιρό.

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη εκει δεν απαντουσα στον εκτροφεα Βασιλη συγκεκριμενα ,αλλα το τι ισχυει στο φορουμ και αυτο ακριβως που ειδες εκει λεει και ο κανονας 4 που παρεθεσα εδω .Δεν λεει κατι διαφορετικο ,σαν γενικοτητα .Ομως οπως ξεκαθαρα αναφερεται στη τελευταια φραση ,υπο συνθηκες η αποδοχη και χωρις δαχτυλιδι  μπορει να γινει .Δεν ειναι καποιος κανονας που καναμε μετα το ανοιγμα του αλλου θεματος σου ,και νομιζω ειναι σαφης .Ακομα και να μην ειχες καταλαβει οτι εκει σου απαντουσα τι ισχυει γενικα ,επρεπε να μου τον παραθεσεις και να μου πεις αλλα λεει εκει και υπαρχει παραθυρο για κατι διαφορετικο 

Οι κανονες στα ιθαγενη δεν ειναι για να περιοριζουν την πραγματικη εκτροφη ,αλλα για να την αναδικνυουν  και να την προστατευουν .Δυστυχως δεν την ειδαμε απο αυτους που την ζητουσαν διακαως και αν επιμεινεις στην αποφαση σου ,δεν θα την δουμε επιπλεον απο οσο ηδη εχεις κανει με αλλα πουλακια  και απο σενα

----------


## jk21

και κατι αλλο .Συνηθως για θεματα που δεν ειναι ξεκαθαρα ,πριν παρουμε θεση επισημη σαν διαχειριστες ,συννενοουμαστε και παιρνουμε μια αποφαση .Οταν πριν εθεσες το θεμα με την παρουσιαση του αδαχτυλιδωτου ζευγαριου σου ,ουτε καν ρωτησα το Δημητρη που ηταν επισης παρων ,για να σου απαντησω ,γιατι ειναι δεδομενη η εμπιστοσυνη της ομαδας στην προσπαθεια εκτροφης σου ως πραγματικη και σε ενα σωρο φωτο που εχουν ανεβει εδω μεσα στο παρον θεμα ,δεν νομιζω κανενας να κοιτουσε στα ποδια τα πουλια ,αν μας εβαλες καποιο αδαχτυλιδωτο ζευγαρι ή οχι 

δεν μπορουμε ομως να κανουμε το ιδιο και σε οποιον αγνωστο μπαινει εδω και μας βαλει 3 ζευγαρια με κατακοκκινες μασκες  ,αδαχτυλιδωτα και πριν μαθουμε κατι παραπανω για αυτον ,να πουμε οκ βαζε φωτο απο ολη την προσπαθεια ζευγαρωματος σου .Τοτε συντομα θα χαναμε τον ελεγχο 


δεν θελουμε να περιοριζουμε τιποτα αληθινο που γινεται χωρις κλοπη της φυσης .Θελουμε απλα να αναδικνυουμε το αληθινο .Αυτο εχουν αναγκη τα νεα παιδια ,που ακουνε δεξια και αριστερα οτι συμβαινουν ενα σωρο στην εκτροφη balcanica και δεν εχουν και αδικο

----------


## jk21

*Παρουσίαση ιθαγενών στο GBC*ποστ 3 ρωτας

Δηλ.

Εγώ δεν ξαναβάζω δαχτυλίδια πουθενά και όποιος έχει απορία μπορεί να περάσει να δει την εκτροφή μου και να πειστεί.

Σωστά ?


και σου απαντω (και για οποιον αλλον ισχυει κατι τετοιο ) στο ποστ 4 

Αυτο που λες ειναι αποδεκτο εδω ,αν τηρειται παραλληλα και ο κανονας 5





ο κανονας 5 τωρα υπενθυμιζω οτι ειναι αυτος 

*5. Η αποδοχή θεμάτων στην ενότητα της Αναπαραγωγής ιθαγενών εκτροφής ,θα υπάρχει και θα διατηρείται , μόνο αν συνοδεύεται απο οπτικά ντοκουμέντα από την στιγμή της γέννησης των αυγών ,της εκόλλαψή τους και την ανάπτυξης των νεοσσών ,που θα λαμβάνονται φυσικά απο τον εκτροφέα διακριτικά και χωρίς την σοβαρή ενόχληση των πουλιών 



Οχι μονο δεν αρνουμαστε σε περιπτωσεις μελων που δεν ειναι αγνωστοι και γνωριζουμε την εκτροφη τους ,το να βαλουν φωτο ,αλλα αυτο ζητα κα ο κανονας 


*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## geog87

> 


σημερινη?????? σα ν'ακουω την φωνη jk να λεει απο δεξια θυληκο, αρσενικο,αρσενικο, θυληκο, αρσενικο..... + bonus Λαζαρος!!!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> σημερινη?????? σα ν'ακουω την φωνη jk να λεει απο δεξια θυληκο, αρσενικο, αρσενικο, θυληκο, αρσενικο..... + bonus Λαζαρος!!!!!


Οπως βλέπεις ο Λάζαρος ταίζεται αριστερά της φωτό.

----------


## panos70

> *geog87*                    σημερινη?????? σα ν'ακουω την φωνη jk να λεει απο δεξια θυληκο, αρσενικο,αρσενικο, θυληκο, αρσενικο..... + bonus Λαζαρος!!!!!


 χα χα χα καλοοοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Κλαρώσαμε και τέλος για να την φετινή αναπαραγωγική περίοδος..........

----------


## Efthimis98

Πάρα πολύ ωραία!!
Με το καλό να πάνε και αυτά μαζί με τα άλλα στην κλούβα πτήσης!!!!

Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!  :Happy:

----------


## vag21

απολογισμος βασιλη?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> απολογισμος βασιλη?


8 γαρδελάκια Ευάγγελε.

Αν είχα και λίγο περισότερη εμπειρία θα είχα τα διπλά. 

Του χρόνου ξανά.

Τώρα περιμένω να δω πόσα αρσενικά και πόσα θηλυκά έχω για να φτιάξω τα ζευγάρια μου για του χρόνου.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Και επειδή δεν ασχολείται κανεις πλέον με αναπαραγωγές να πάρουμε λίγο μάτι με καμιά φωτό.

Ο αρσενικός πλέον έχει πάρει σοβαρά το θέμα του ταίσματος και ταίζει ασταματητα..

Αφιερωμένη στο φίλο μου τον Σκοκάκη.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Μόλις ήρθε και ο δάσκαλος....

----------


## teo24

Μονιμος,αναπληρωτης η ωρομισθιος δεν μας ειπες.......
Μαλλον θα περασω μια στα πεταχτα κατα τις 7.00.

----------


## panos70

Βασιλη καρδερινοκαναρος ειναι ο κυριος ;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη καρδερινοκαναρος ειναι ο κυριος ;


Βέβαια

----------


## panos70

μονιμος κατοικος η ωρομισθιος ;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> μονιμος κατοικος η ωρομισθιος ;


Εννοείται μόνιμος...φίλε

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## panos70

καλοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## NIKOSP

Τουμπανο!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Βαγγελη (ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εσυ επιμεληθηκες χχαχα) τι λεει?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βαγγελη (ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εσυ επιμεληθηκες χχαχα) τι λεει?


χαχαχαχα

Σε λίγο .....

Να πάρετε μια ιδέα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Λοιπόν...

Δεν θα το ανέβαζα γιατί είναι έξω το πουλί και φυσικά χάνει πολύ..... γιατί έχει θόρυβο.

Πάρτε όμως μια ιδέα.

Πουλί δεν φαίνεται γιατι μου έκατσε στην αλλη πατήθρα....χαχαχα

----------


## panos70

φιλε εχω ακουσει πολλα καρδερινοκαναρα αλλα κανενα δεν κελαηδουσε σαν το δικο σου ,οποτε εχεις πραγματικα καλο πουλι .....να το προσεχεις οπως του αξιζει

----------


## adreas

Πραγματικά υπέροχο  πουλιά  κλείνεις τα  μάτια  και είσαι  σε  ψηλό βουνό  την  άνοιξη αλλά  απέχει  από καρδερίνα   γούστα  είναι αυτά  βέβαια.

----------


## xarhs

καλα φοβερο κελαηδημα βασιλη..!!!!

τι καναρινια και καρδερινες........... ολα με διαφορα πισω μενουν μπροστα του.!!

----------


## aeras

Βασίλη έχεις και άλλη πατήθρα που βγάζει αυτές τις φωνές? Καλά μουσικά ακούσματα να έχεις.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Παρα πολυ καλο Βασιλη! Το τουρλι στην αρχη τα σπαει! Εχει μερικα γρεζια οπως στο 0.59 και στο 1.15 αλλα και μερικα χοντραδια, αλλα ειναι ψιλα γραμματα!
Πολυ καλο πουλι, οταν θα "παταει" και πιο καλα και αργα τις φωνες θα το χαρεις φιλε. Βαγγελη αν δεν κανω λαθος, που δεν νομιζω εχει και κοινα με ενα απο τα δικα σου που εχω ακουσει και θυμαμαι ( στο 0.52)

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασίλη έχεις και άλλη πατήθρα που βγάζει αυτές τις φωνές? Καλά μουσικά ακούσματα να έχεις.


Εισαι απίστευτος.......χαχαχαχα

Κλαίωωωωωωωωωωωω

Και τι να κάνω ρε ?

Ο μπαγάσας πήγε στην κάτω πατήθρα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Παρα πολυ καλο Βασιλη! Το τουρλι στην αρχη τα σπαει! Εχει μερικα γρεζια οπως στο 0.59 και στο 1.15 αλλα και μερικα χοντραδια, αλλα ειναι ψιλα γραμματα!
> Πολυ καλο πουλι, οταν θα "παταει" και πιο καλα και αργα τις φωνες θα το χαρεις φιλε. Βαγγελη αν δεν κανω λαθος, που δεν νομιζω εχει και κοινα με ενα απο τα δικα σου που εχω ακουσει και θυμαμαι ( στο 0.52)


παπαπαπα αδερφάκι μου

Τι εισαι συ ρε ?

Πουλιά στον ‎aeras ....πιάνεις.

----------


## johnrider

καλούς απογόνους

----------


## vag21

θυμιζει αρκετα αυτο που εχασα.
εχει καποια χτυπητα λαθακια οπως καποια γρεζια και ενα καναρινισιο που πεταει.

αλλα πιστευω ειναι ενα αξιοπρεπες μουλακι.
καλες ακροασεις μπιλαρα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> θυμιζει αρκετα αυτο που εχασα.
> εχει καποια χτυπητα λαθακια οπως καποια γρεζια και ενα καναρινισιο που πεταει.
> 
> αλλα πιστευω ειναι ενα αξιοπρεπες μουλακι.
> καλες ακροασεις μπιλαρα.


Για πάρτυ σου...

----------


## teo24

Απο κοντα ειναι πιο ομορφουλης....

----------


## Efthimis98

Τρομερά ωραίο...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Μετά τον ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΑΙΓΙΟ και τον Γιούρκα....να ευχαριστήσω και τον πολύ καλό μου φίλο ...Γιάννη (johnrider) για την όφορφή καρδερινούλα που μου χάρισε.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> 


φοβερο πουλι! να το χαιρεσαι Βασιλη!

----------


## jk21

Να χαιρεσαι το πουλακι Βασιλη και να το προσεχεις ! Μπραβο στο Γιαννη για τη χειρονομια του !

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Ωραια κινηση συγχαρητηρια. Αυτο το πουλακι θα μπορουσε να σταθει αφορμη για να εξηγησουμε στο φορουμ πως ειναι οι θηλυκες καρδερινες. Ειναι 100% θηλυκο με την βούλα που λεμε! Μονο και μονο τα εντονα καφε σε ολη την επιφανεια του μαυρου επανω στο κεφαλι να δεις .... δεν χρειαζεται να δεις κατι αλλο! Καλες γεννες Μπίλυ!

----------


## NIKOSP

Να το χαιρεσαι Μπιλ!!!
Μπραβο ρε Γιαννηηηηηη....!!!!

----------


## xarhs

μπραβο γιαννη , να σου ζησει βασιλη..!!!!

πολυ ομορφη καρδερινα...!!!!!!

----------


## teo24

Μπραβο και παλι μπραβο στον Γιαννη.
Βασιλη να την χαιρεσαι την γυναικαρα σου.

----------


## Θοδωρής

Το βλεπω εγω! 
Αυτη μεχρι και μουστακι θα σε βαλη να ξυρίσεις!!!
Καθε καλο φιλε Βασιλη.
Μπραβο στον Γιαννη

----------


## stam64

ρε παιδιά συγνώμη για το of topic αλλά πραγματικά μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο για όλη αυτήν την ευκολία να το πω, την εμπιστοσύνη, δε ξέρω τι ακριβώς, όλο αυτό γενικά που γίνεται με τα πουλιά και ιδίως με τις  καρδερίνες που για να πάρεις πρέπει πια να δώσεις αρκετά γιούρο (με τα σημερινά οικονομικά δεδομένα).
Δεν έχω λόγια!!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ρε παιδιά συγνώμη για το of topic αλλά πραγματικά μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο για όλη αυτήν την ευκολία να το πω, την εμπιστοσύνη, δε ξέρω τι ακριβώς, όλο αυτό γενικά που γίνεται με τα πουλιά και ιδίως με τις  καρδερίνες που για να πάρεις πρέπει πια να δώσεις αρκετά γιούρο (με τα σημερινά οικονομικά δεδομένα).
> Δεν έχω λόγια!!!!


Αν είχαμε πιο καλή συνεργασία και πιο καλή οργάμωση (δεν την έχουμε) θα είχαμε εξαιρετικά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## stam64

από δω που είμαι δε μπορώ να γνωρίζω πράγματα και καταστάσεις Βασίλη (αν μου επιτρέπεις) αλλά δεν είναι κ ότι ποιο φυσιολογικό αυτό με τις ¨ευγενείς χειρονομίες¨ (με την καλή έννοια το λέω εννοείται έ?).Συνεχίστε έτσι!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> από δω που είμαι δε μπορώ να γνωρίζω πράγματα και καταστάσεις Βασίλη (αν μου επιτρέπεις) αλλά δεν είναι κ ότι ποιο φυσιολογικό αυτό με τις ¨ευγενείς χειρονομίες¨ (με την καλή έννοια το λέω εννοείται έ?).Συνεχίστε έτσι!!!


Θα έβλεπες απίστευτα πράγματα φέτος όσο αναφορά την αναπαραγωγή της καρδερίνας.....αλλά..... δεν είναι του παρόντος.

----------


## Steliosan

Σιγα τα αυγα :Happy:

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

> Σιγα τα αυγα


Που κολαει αυτο

----------


## geog87

> Ωραια κινηση συγχαρητηρια. Αυτο το πουλακι θα μπορουσε να σταθει αφορμη για να εξηγησουμε στο φορουμ πως ειναι οι θηλυκες καρδερινες. Ειναι 100% θηλυκο με την βούλα που λεμε! Μονο και μονο τα εντονα καφε σε ολη την επιφανεια του μαυρου επανω στο κεφαλι να δεις .... δεν χρειαζεται να δεις κατι αλλο! Καλες γεννες Μπίλυ!


καταρχην συχαρητηρια για την κινηση σου Γιαννη!!!το πουλακι πηγε σε πολυ καλα χερια...αντε ρε bill να σου ζησει να γεμισεις το φορουμ καρδερινες  :winky: 
Γιωργο επειδη ειμαι λιγο ασχετος και τα μπερδευω λιγο με τις καρδερινες μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις για το φυλλο  αυτο που εννοεις τα εντονα καφε σε ολη την επιφανεια του μαυρου?????

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

> καταρχην συχαρητηρια για την κινηση σου Γιαννη!!!το πουλακι πηγε σε πολυ καλα χερια...αντε ρε bill να σου ζησει να γεμισεις το φορουμ καρδερινες 
> Γιωργο επειδη ειμαι λιγο ασχετος και τα μπερδευω λιγο με τις καρδερινες μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις για το φυλλο  αυτο που εννοεις τα εντονα καφε σε ολη την επιφανεια του μαυρου?????


Αν καιδεν ρωτησες εμενα ,κοιτα την φωτο εκει που τελειωνει το κοκκινο και προς τον σβερκο τα θηλυκα δεν εχουν καθαρο μαυρο σαν τα σερνικα ,αυτο ειναι ενα απο τα κριτηρια διαχορισμου του φιλου

----------


## geog87

> Αν καιδεν ρωτησες εμενα ,κοιτα την φωτο εκει που τελειωνει το κοκκινο και προς τον σβερκο τα θηλυκα δεν εχουν καθαρο μαυρο σαν τα σερνικα ,αυτο ειναι ενα απο τα κριτηρια διαχορισμου του φιλου


καταλαβα!!!σ'ευχαριστω πολυ!!!παντου υπαρχει ενας Γιωργος!!!  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

τα λογια σου με χορτασαν και το ψωμι μου φατο....
οπου ακους πολλα κερασια κρατα και μικρο καλαθι...
οπου λαλλουν πολλοι κοκκοροι αργει να ξημερωσει!!!!!!!

Μπραβο Γιανναρα!!!!! σε παραδεχομαι.... κινησεις ρουα ματ!!!

 :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

> 


Απιστευτη!! φωτογραφια. 

Βασιλη να την χαιρεσαι!! την ομορφη. 

Πολλα μπραβο!!! στον Γιαννη για την ευγενη του χειρονομια.

----------


## Steliosan

> Που κολαει αυτο


Απλα δεν κολλαει ηταν μπιχτη... :Scared0012:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Απλα δεν κολλαει ηταν μπιχτη...


Σε ποιον Στέλιο ?

----------


## vag21

ωραιο ηρεμο πουλι.
τι του εταξες ρε και στο εδωσε?

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

> Απλα δεν κολλαει ηταν μπιχτη...


Τον λογο για την μπιχτη δεν βλεπω .

----------


## Steliosan

Σε ολους οσους κανετε εκτροφη καρδερινας τα πιστευω μου ειναι γνωστα εξ'αλλου χωρις αυτο βεβαια να σημαινει οτι δεν σας αγαπω  :Love0033:

----------

